# [Poprad] Zimné olympijské hry - Winter Olympic Games?



## J1mbo

^^ kedy boli OH v tatrach? pred 30 rokmi by asi nebol problem spravit olympiske hry v tatrach, ale pri sucasnej megalomanii co sa okolo OH deje, je to vcelku nezmysel... a to este o styri roky budu v rusku a tam musia mat vsetko najvacsie a najlepsie skratka pri aj tom najvacsom optimizme (a ja som teda dost velky optimista) sa nebudeme moct nikdy porovnavat s kanadou, ruskom, USA, alebo aj s tym talianskom... tie doby ked na usporiadanie OH bolo treba viac nadsenia ako kapitalu su uz skratka davno prec...


----------



## ejo

J1mbo said:


> ^^ kedy boli OH v tatrach? pred 30 rokmi by asi nebol problem spravit olympiske hry v tatrach, ale pri sucasnej megalomanii co sa okolo OH deje, je to vcelku nezmysel... a to este o styri roky budu v rusku a tam musia mat vsetko najvacsie a najlepsie skratka pri aj tom najvacsom optimizme (a ja som teda dost velky optimista) sa nebudeme moct nikdy porovnavat s kanadou, ruskom, USA, alebo aj s tym talianskom... tie doby ked na usporiadanie OH bolo treba viac nadsenia ako kapitalu su uz skratka davno prec...


no to s časti suhlasím ale nie je to o megalomanii. ak by postavili kvalitnú architektúru tak by to nemuselo byť také velké. (pod kvalitnou architektúrou mám na mysli zapadnutie budov do okolia čiže použitie veľa dreva kameňa a skla) nemusí to byť veľké ale nech to má úroveň. keby saaj obmedzil počet návštevníkov tak by to horám len prospelo tiež nebolo by tam tolko ludí (menej ruchu, a bordelu) ak by nebola tiež taká kapacita veľká tak by boli lístky drahsie a ludí by to odradilo sa ubytovať v tatrach a ubytovali sa vo vzdalejenšom okolí. a keby už tak by ich mohli ubytovať aj v PL.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Urobit ZOH na Slovensku je jedno "snivajte s nami", ale co s tym potom? Ateny su krasnym skanzemom pomaly chatrajucich megagiga olympijskych stadionov, ktore sa uz nikdy nenaplnia a neuzivia. Takze si radsej nepredstavujem cisto hypoteticku situaciu v Tatrach 30 rokov po.


----------



## bystrican

Precital som si tu diskusiu ohladne moznej kandidatury Slovenska na usporiadanie ZOH.
Myslim, ze niektori diskutujuci si myslia,ze na Slovensku by sme nemohli usporiadat 
ziadne spickove sportove podujatie :nuts:hadam ani sutaz v hadzani marmancov
do jamky.Zda sa mi to ako nejaka zakomplexovanost,reci o tom akoSlovensko na to nema, ekonomicky,poriadatelsky,dokonca ani co sa tyka vytvorenia tej pravej sportovej atmosfery atd.
Je priznacne, ze tu nikto nespomenul, ze uz pred 40 timi rokmi sa v Tatrach konalo podujatie svetoveho formatu. Konali sa v Tatrach Majstrovstva sveta v 
klasickych lyziarskych disciplinach.http://sport.joj.sk/zimne-sporty/12...svetoveho-sampionatu-vo-vysokych-tatrach.html
Zaujimave, ze vtedy sme to dokazali, teraz uz zrazu na to nemame?? Ved nebudme taky predposraty, prepacte za vyraz ale nedalo mi to nenapisat:lol:
A este treba brat do uvahy, ze to bolo tesne po okupacii vojskami Varsavskej
zmluvy.Iste, ZOH nie su lacny spas, ale predsa, pri dobrej organizacii sa peniaze aj vratia.Turisti a navstevnici ZOH tu predsa aj nejake peniaze nechaju a to nehovorim o peniazoch za vysielacie prava atd. Keby ZOH, 
boli len a len stratove, asi by ich nechcel nikto organizovat, ale opak je pravdou.Samozrejme sa tu jedna aj o reklamu statu, ktory ZOH organizuje.
Ked budeme len za pecou, stale hundrat, ze na to nemame a nemozme to
organizovat, tak na to skutocne mat nikdy nebudeme.
Podla mna treba na slovenskych ZOH pracovat, postupnymi krokmi,ale z jednoznacnym cielom, aby ZOH v Tatrach boli.Napriklad treba, aby konecne
po rokoch uz zavital Svetovy pohar v lyzovani ci zien alebo muzov na Slovensko. Ved pred rokmi to tu tiez bolo, len sa toho netreba bat a netreba
lamat palicu dopredu a ochkat achkat a spekulovat ako sa to neda..hno:hno:Ja dufam, ze sa ZOH na Slovensku dozijem a drzim
tomuto zameru palce


----------



## veteran

^^ Budúci rok sa vo VT má organizovať Zimná deaflympiáda (olympiáda nepočujúcich). Došlo k sprenevere veľkého množstva peňazí, takže právo organizácie bolo Slovensku odňaté. Teraz dostali druhú šancu, zainteresoval sa do toho aj SOV, tak uvidíme. 

Ale takáto organizácia takéhoto podujatia je na plač.:bash:


----------



## R1S0

nieje dost,ako tatry nicia "zraloci",este si to chceme znicit olympiadov?
to mame tolko penazi,ze ich splachneme takto do zachoda?

ved kolko sa minie a ukradne len pri narodnom hokejovom stadione.kolko by to bolo asi tak pri olympiade,nehovoriac o znicenych tatrach.
mame najmensie velhory,nedosreme si ich svojou kratkozrakostou.


----------



## deJvo

jeezis ty..  jak ich zraloci nicia prosimta, oni to tam rekoonstruju vsetko a lakaju turistov a este nejaky vychodnar povi ze to tam nicia... haha


----------



## didinko

deJvo said:


> jeezis ty..  jak ich zraloci nicia prosimta, oni to tam rekoonstruju vsetko a lakaju turistov a este nejaky vychodnar povi ze to tam nicia... haha


Bol si ty vôbec niekedy v Tatrách?hno:


----------



## Amrafel

ja som z Bratislavy a myslím si, že ich ničia. Tatry sú najvzácnejší poklad našej prírody, človek by sa veľkej väčšiny ich územia nemal podľa mňa ani dotknúť


----------



## R1S0

deJvo-akoze to je take podstatne,ze to povedal vychodniar?
a co sa tyka lakania turistov...az ani zbohatlicky rusi im tam do tych predrazenych prdov nechodia.ale ty to vies lepsie,ze lakaju turistov.... 

ako vidim ty mas urcite lepsi prehlad...


----------



## kaxno

Tatry s takym pristupom vykapu. Teraz som sa vratil z vikendu v Rakusku (Zell am See). To kolko tam bolo Cechov, mi az vyrazilo dych (par rokov dozadu ich tam nebola ani 1/5). Ked sme tak s kamosmi rozmyslali odkial sa vzali ... dospeli sme k jedinemu => nechodia do Tatier, chodia radsej do Alp, tak ako my.

J&T a im podobni chcu z tatier spravit neviem ake lukrativne letovisko, ale len tym ze tam stavaju neviem ake drahe hotely a apartmany (ktore su vdaka "realne" nastavenym cenam aj tak prazdne ...). Mam Tatry rad, prezil som v nich snad vsetky detske dovolenky, ale teraz proste nemam dovod tam opat ist. 

Su sice aj vynimky, ale "jedna lastovicka leto nerobi".


----------



## metropoly_sk

len ziram co sa deje okolo MS v hokeji .... a snad nebudeme mat hanbu vo svete ... a nie to este olympijske hry .... ech ....


----------



## wuane

Pani,len chcem dat do pozornosti,ze to co tu rozoberate poslednu stranu,na to je tiez urceny thread


----------



## aquila

preco na SK nikdy nebude nic dobre zorganizovane nie je len superpredrazeny stadion, ale aj to prve zrusenie olympiady pre nepocujucich od zaciatku ..

http://sport.sme.sk/c/5765400/deaflympijsky-svet-sa-na-nas-hneva.html


----------



## Ayran

tak urcite hlavna pricina je mentalita.... ludia sa naucili kradnut kolko to da a preto to unas je tak ako to je


----------



## Kachle

Deaflypiada bola sukromna akcia bez akejkolvek ucasti statu. Organizovalo ju jedna z mnohych zdruzeni sluchovo postihnutych. Navyse prave toto zdruzenie pripomina skor geto, komunikuju len medzi sebou, viacmenej ignoruju svet mimo ich komunity. Potom sa neda cudovat, ze su lahko zmanipulovatelny, ked si ziadne informacie neoveruju. Este minuly tyzden chodili po skolach lanarit studentov na pomoc pri organizovani a dokonca aj na sutazenie. Potom boli strasne prekvapeni, ked Ruda priznal, ze nema peniaze a nic nebude (, ale stale neprestal klamat). 
A netreba zabudat ani na medzinarodny vybor. Co vlastne kontrolovali, ked v novembri boli na audite a povedali, ze je to OK? Koho je to potom chyba, ked to vybuchlo?
Cela afera sa strasne nafukuje, vo svete deaflympics skoro nikoho nezaujima, ziadne spravy na BBC alebo podobne vyznamnych strankach. Ak to mam trochu prehnat, tak to je rovnake ako keby sa zrusila stuzkova, sukromna akcia skupinky ludi. 
BTW Preco maju prave nepocujuci vlastnu olypiadu a nechodia na para?

K teme: Suhlasim s tym, ze Poprad a Slovensko v dnesnej dobe nema na organizovanie Olympiady, pretoze to uz nie je o sporte, ale o megalomaniackej prezentacii, a nerad by som, aby sa na to mrhali peniaze. A navyse, co ked poziada o usporiadanie nejaky arabsky emirat alebo Cina?


----------



## veteran

^^ Ešte na slovíčko k deaflympiáde. V snowboarde sa malo súťažiť v disciplínach slalom, snowboardcorss a half-pipe (U-rampa). Snowboardcrossová dráha pozostáva z klopených zákrut, bubnov, strmých zjazdov, úzkych prechodov. V podstate niečo ako motokros, ale na snehu a stále dolu kopcom. Toto malo byť na Štrbskom Plese, časť Esíčko. 

Ruda si zaumienil, že za každú cenu musí byť aj U-rampa. Na tú sú potrebné zemné práce. Ruda a jeho poskokovia si však mysleli, že sa to dá urobiť len čisto zo snehu, ba dokonca, že by sa tam postavila nejaká konštrukcia. A to je blbosť. Na U-rampu je potrebné gigantické množstvo snehu, ktoré ak by chceli na Štrbskom Plese vyrobiť, muselo by im tam mrznúť non-stop od decembra do februára a delá by museli bežať takisto nonstop. Keď sa toto dopočuli šéfovia strediska, takmer spadli na zadok.

Už na jeseň bolo jasné, že sa to zorganizovať nemôže. Neboli žiadne požiadavky na nákup materiálu, štartovacích rámp, brán, už nehovorím o zemných prácach. Samozrejme k tomu treba prirátať rozobraté a nedokončené zimné štadióny na Spiši.

Inak, Ruda na prvý pohľad pripadá ako trošičku mentálne zaostalý človek. Povedal by som, že to len hrá, ba dokonca by som sa stavil, že aj to sluchové postihnutie je do značnej miery len herecký výkon. Mám info z prvej ruky + ja osobne som ho videl asi dvakrát (čo je teda riadny úspech).


----------



## eMKejx

staci sa pozriet na MS vo futbale, som zvedavy ak sa kvalifikuje izrael ci nebude vojna priamo pocas MS vo futbale 

a vlastne na co tu nieco pisat kedze je to len o peniazoch a tom kto resp. ktora strana sa na tom nabali?! Stou deaf. ma to mrzi pretoze je skoda ze ma to pred 4 rokmi nenapadlo, tiez by som sa snazil nieco podobne rozganizovat teraz by som si uzival miliony na bahamach... nechapem preco neoslovili majitelov sportovisk ktore uz davno stoja o nejaky prenajom a pod. HAMBA!


----------



## JimmySK

*Poľsko by chcelo hostiť ZOH 2022 so Slovákmi*
http://sport.pravda.sk/polsko-by-ch...=A121010_170344_sk_szsporty_p50#ixzz28vGfHSFO

fikcia alebo realita?


----------



## veteran

To by boli tunely... 

Je to pochopiteľné, že si Poliaci hľadajú niekoho "do partie", keďže nemajú svah, na ktorom by sa mohol konať napr. zjazd. Široko-ďaleko jediný svah s FIS homologizáciou je na Chopku. Ako druhý by do úvahy pripadal svah Lomnické sedlo-Skalnaté pleso-Tatranská Lomnica. FIS homologizáciu majú napr. aj Plejsy, ale tie na zjazd (pokiaľ viem) nestačia.


----------



## Qwert

Poliaci asi radi organizujú športové podujatia s inými krajinami (viď posledné EURO), ale je to trochu úsmevné, že krajina, kde nemajú žiaden poriadny svah, chce organizovať ZOH. A tiež že napríklad hokejový turnaj by bol Poľsku...


----------



## caicoo

ved to, u nich je hokej tak popularny ako u nas kriket


----------



## R1S0

ako vtip dobre...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Biznis je biznis a poliaci sa chopia kazdej prilezitosti.


----------



## Qwert

Inak to by si aj Maďari mohli zmyslieť, že zorganizujú s nami ZOH, veď z Budapešti je to na Chopok skoro tak ďaleko ako z Krakova. Vlastne to by sme ich mohli zorganizovať aj v Bratislave.


----------



## Kvietok

Osobne si neviem ani len celkom dobre predstavit coho vsetkeho by sa muselo Slovensko na ukor tejto akcie vzdat ... Pri Ficovi a jeho Narodnych stadionoch vsak jeden nikdy nevie ...


----------



## Qwert

Ak by u nás boli len alpské lyžiarske disciplíny, tak by to na nejaké národné štadióny nebolo, aj keď som si istý, že aj na príprave Chopku by sa niekto nabalil. Možno by sa ako asi jediné pozitívum tohto projektu zlepšilo spojenie PP a Zakopaného. Celkovo je tá myšlienka ale podľa mňa nezmysel.


----------



## eMKejx

ako to vraveli ze to do roku 2022 nestihaju, som si najprv pomyslel, ale potom mi bliklo ze sak mi tu nemame ziadne sportoviska tak ze aha... a pak kam tie statisice ludi ubytovat a hlavne ako ich dostat na sportoviska ked nemame cesty, no ale nech sa posnazia, tiez nezijem vecne... a ja to chcem len z jedineho dovodu vidiet, a fakt po tom tuzim a sice ze by som chcel vidiet ceremonial tychto OH. Jasne boli by aj Poliaci do neho zapojeni ale ja si vobec neviem nasu krajinu predstavit aky by zvolila kulturny ceremonial pre predstavenie nasich OH (resp PL+SVK ZOH), teraz ma ustavicne napada len program kde by vystupoval aj Fico prip. Ficovolic, ale toto neviem ci je z hladiska kultury nejaka hodnota... takze, pockame si este zopar dni

samozrejme ze OH su o sporte ale povacsinou byva ceremonial multikulturnou zalezitostou kde sa umenim snazia vyjadrit sport a pocity z neho, cize v ceremonialy ide o kulturu, to len tak na margo dovolil som si male informacne okienko


----------



## eMKejx

Qwert said:


> Ak by u nás boli len alpské lyžiarske disciplíny, tak by to na nejaké národné štadióny nebolo, aj keď som si istý, že aj na príprave Chopku by sa niekto nabalil. Možno by sa ako asi jediné pozitívum tohto projektu zlepšilo spojenie PP a Zakopaného. Celkovo je tá myšlienka ale podľa mňa nezmysel.


tak tak, ved ked si zoberes fakt ze u nas uz aj hluchy rozkradaju statnu kasu a potom nieto z coho usporiadat paraolympiadu ktora ma byt AHA o tyzden 

tym nechcem nikoho urazit, ale je fakt ze aj mentál dokaze tento stat zobracit na ukor spolocnosti, kks... kebyze to viem... no mam svedomie a dobry pocit z toho ze ho mam, niet nad duchovne bohatstvo :lol:


----------



## Qwert

Tak ja pevne verím, že o 10 rokov už Fico premiérom nebude.  Len sa bojím, že bude prezidentom. :hahano: ZOH by bola pre niektorých ľudí perfektná príležitosť sa nabaliť na niekoľko generácií dopredu. Preto si nemyslím, že Slovensko je pripravené niečo také organizovať a asi aj 2022 je príliš skoro. Mne myšlienka ZOH na Slovensku nepríde apriori zlá, ale keď vidím, ako dopadla BA po MS v hokeji, tak sa bojím, ako by dopadlo Slovensko po ZOH. Možno niečo ako Grécko po LOH. hno:

Ak by bola u nás iba taká odľahčená verzia ZOH, teda prakticky všetko v Poľsku a alpské lyžiarske disciplíny na Slovensku, tak by sa to zase dalo ťažko vôbec považovať za slovenské ZOH. Slovensko by z toho dokopy veľa nemalo a len by sa pripravilo o šancu organizovať samostatné ZOH na niekoľko desaťročí dopredu.


----------



## ejo

eMKejx said:


> tak tak, ved ked si zoberes fakt ze u nas uz aj hluchy rozkradaju statnu kasu a potom nieto z coho usporiadat paraolympiadu ktora ma byt AHA o tyzden
> 
> tym nechcem nikoho urazit, ale je fakt ze aj mentál dokaze tento stat zobracit na ukor spolocnosti, kks... kebyze to viem... no mam svedomie a dobry pocit z toho ze ho mam, niet nad duchovne bohatstvo :lol:


 Len pre tvoju info žiadny hluchý, retardovaný a neviem aký štátnu pokladnicu nerozkradol. Bol to úplne zdravý človek, ktorý na tých ľuďoch zarobil. Na Slovensku majú zatiaľ aspoň postihnutí charakter. Zdravý závidí ešte aj tomu chudákovi chorobu lebo na ňu dostáva peniaze.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

ejo said:


> Len pre tvoju info žiadny hluchý, retardovaný a neviem aký štátnu pokladnicu nerozkradol. Bol to úplne zdravý človek, ktorý na tých ľuďoch zarobil. Na Slovensku majú zatiaľ aspoň postihnutí charakter. Zdravý závidí ešte aj tomu chudákovi chorobu lebo na ňu dostáva peniaze.


presne ako si napísal, skoda sa aj takými kkktmi na fore zaoberať im to zivot vrati :bash:

Keby bolo u nas Alpské lyžovanie a hokej tak by to bolo úplne super. Samostatna ZOH v malých tatrách je nezmysl najväčšií na svete, zbytocne by sme tie TATRY zničili a zbytocne by tam ostali sportoviska ktoré by po case schátrali, tak ako dopadli ostatne menšie regiony ktore tie ZOH mali. Pre male tatry a malé Slovensko je jediná a racionálne možnosť spoločnej kandidatury, bolo by to aj mnohonasobne ovela menej finančne naročné a upevnili by sa vztahy s Polskom a celkovo dopravne prepojenie. Samostatna organizacia mi pripadá taká arogantná a neefektívná zbytočne nakladaná po ktorej by ostala len potopa, a to vsetko len preto aby sme si tvrdohlavo dokázali že na to máme ale vždy je 4x3 lepšie ist s niekým do toho spoločne. Má to XY výhod


----------



## JimmySK

*Slovensko a Poľsko sa budú uchádzať o ZOH 2022, centrom Krakov*

http://sport.pravda.sk/slovensko-a-...?c=A121021_122057_sk_rsport_p69#ixzz29w3PrCcX


----------



## Ayran

^^ jedna vec mi vadi a to je hokej, ak mame kandidovať tak hokejovy šampionat by mal byt unas predsa sme hokejova krajina tak načo to pchať do krakova... je škoda, že musia prisť poliaci aby sme sa dožili olympiskych unas... mame podmienky nato aby sme ich spravili aj solo


----------



## wuane

^^ Mame prirodne podmienky,infrastruktura aj financie chybaju. A je logicke ,ze ak ma byt otvaraci aj zaverecny ceremonial v nejakej multifunkcnej hale,tak kvoli kapacite ju nedaju niekde do Popradu ale do Krakova ktory je velky ako Praha.A vacsinou sa tam hrava aj hokejovy turnaj.Mna by potesilo ak by sa na Slovensku odohrala aspon podstatna cast hokeja(pocitam ze Popradska hala by po rekonstrukcii mohla stacit aj kapacitne), Alpske lyzovanie,a ak by sa rozhodlo ze aj tobogany sa postavia na Slovensku,pretoze by to bol pre toboganove sporty na Slovensku riadny prinos,kedze teraz musia trenovat v zahranici.

edit: skoky na lyziach predpokladam budu v Polsku,kedze tento sport sme doslova vystvali z nasho uzemia napriek tomu ze nan mame celkom dobre podmienky.


----------



## D.O.W.N

Je lepšie, že budeme kandidovať spolu, lebo keby sme to organizovali sami, bolo by to fiasko. Zoberte si iba spackanú deaflympiádu. Šťastie, že to bol iba menší projekt, lebo ak by sa neuskutočnili ZOH, tak si neviem predstaviť tú hanbu. 
Poliaci sú síce tiež majstri v rozkrádaní a odžubovaní, ale obchod medzi dvoma krajinami sa dá lepšie kontrolovať.

K športom, halové a ceremoniáli by mohli byť v Krakove, lyžovanie na Chopku, skoky na Štrbskom plese a tobogány v Lomnici. 
I keď by mohol byť problém so zjazdovkou na zjazd, myslím že tam by malo byť prevíšenie až 800 metrov a na Chopku nie sú také podmienky.


----------



## veteran

D.O.W.N said:


> a na Chopku nie sú také podmienky.


Sú.

EDIT: Veľký problém by pravdepodobne bol so snowboardovou U-rampou (ak by bola v programe). V zásade existujú dva spôsoby, ako ju vybudovať. 
1. Len zo snehu. Na to by museli ísť delá non-stop od novembra do začiatku OH. A to je (mierne povedané) ťažko zrealizovateľné.
2. Základ rampy v teréne + nastriekanie snehu. Toto sa zvažovalo aj pri deaflympiáde. TANAP o tomto nechcel ani počuť.

Čiže prašť jak uhoď. K tomu by sa museli zohnať obrovské Kässbohrery so špeciálnymi "pluhmi" na úpravu U-rampy. 

Bohužiaľ sa táto upadajúca disciplína stále drží v programe ZOH (v podstate sa jazdí už len v USA). U nás sa U-rampa nejazdí, rovnako ani v Poľsku nie (a v podstate ani v Európe) - bola by to asi rovnako "účelná" investícia ako výstavba kriketového štadióna.


----------



## D.O.W.N

V 70-tych rokoch sa tam uskutočnili MS a už vtedy bol problém so zjazdom napriek tomu, že limit bol miernejší. Ja nehovorím, že sa tam tá zjazdovka postaviť nedá, ale bola by technologicky veľmi náročná.


----------



## veteran

D.O.W.N said:


> V 70-tych rokoch sa tam uskutočnili MS a už vtedy bol problém so zjazdom napriek tomu, že limit bol miernejší. Ja nehovorím, že sa tam tá zjazdovka postaviť nedá, ale bola by technologicky veľmi náročná.


Limit je 800 metrov + 35 brán, za bránami musí byť tuším 8 metrov "výbehovej plochy". Z vrchola Chopku cez Konský Grúň, Rovnú hoľu a po FISke dolu na Záhradky je prevýšenie 1000 metrov. Zjazdovka FIS (č. 11) má dokonca aj homologizáciu.

Je jasné, že na Hahnenkamm či Wengen to parametrami nemá, ale norma sa splniť dá.


----------



## D.O.W.N

A ako sa to vlastne bude volať? ZOH Krakov 2022? Dúfam že nie, radšej by som to nazval Tatry 2022.


----------



## wuane

^^ Krakov - Tatry by mohol byt vhodny kompromis. Proste velke mesto plus pohorie kde sa bude sutazit.


----------



## Amrafel

Pokiaľ si správne pamätám, usporiadateľmi olympiád sú vždy len mestá, čiže by to bol asi len Krakov.


----------



## wuane

Amrafel said:


> Pokiaľ si správne pamätám, usporiadateľmi olympiád sú vždy len mestá, čiže by to bol asi len Krakov.


Tak potom,mesto Vysoke Tatry nie je mesto? Len je teda otazne ci vo Vysokych Tatrach vobec nejaky sport bude.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Amrafel said:


> Pokiaľ si správne pamätám, usporiadateľmi olympiád sú vždy len mestá, čiže by to bol asi len Krakov.


tušim pred par rokmi bola kandidatura Popard-TATRY 2002 takže Krakow-TATRY by tiez mohlo byť http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/File:Poprad-Tatry_2006_Olympic_candidate_city_bid_logo.png

a ten hokej to by bola škoda veľká verím že v Poprade ten hokej bude teda musí


----------



## Amrafel

^^Tak to tak asi bude.



> Hlavným kandidátskym mestom by bol Krakov. Za pomlčkou v názve olympiády by za Krakovom mali nasledovať Tatry. Olympijské výbory si tiež rozdelili usporiadanie disciplín. Zjazdy by sa konal v najväčšom slovenskom lyžiarskom stredisku Jasná v Nízkych Tatrách, boby a sánky v Tatranskej Lomnici a na biatlon by diváci mohli ísť pozrieť do Štrbského Plesa.


http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1008128/pre-olympiadu-sa-uvazuje-o-velkom-tuneli-pod-tatrami.html


----------



## Anuris

Hmm, tak to bolo rychle. Este par dni dozadu som pocuval skor skepticke vyhlasenia ako je 2022 moc skoro, organizacia olympiady prilis narocna, ekonomicky neunosna atd., a zrazu sa uz podpisuje deklaracia o spolocnej kandidature... 

Na jednej srane na mna tieto uvahy o olympiade posobia strasne surrealisticky... Europou lomcuje dlhova kriza, prognozy do buducnosti su stale neiste a ak sa kriza bude dalej prehbovat, tak nas aj s nasou "automobilovou" ekonomikou kompletne zmetie, horko tazko sa snazime neprekrocit stanoveny deficit a za tymto ucelom vlada sklbe ludi kde sa len da, mame skoro pol miliona nezamestnanych, vsetko v tomto state je podfinancovane a zastarale, na nic nie su peniaze, nemame z coho zaplatit sestry, ucitelov, zafinancovat infrastrukturu atd. a niekto tu s plnou vaznostou chce za 10 rokov usporiadat olympiadu? WTF!? Okrem tejto skepticko-racionalnej roviny je tu vsak este rovina sportovo-fanusikovska a narodno-prestizna, v ramci ktorej by OH v Tatrach predstavovali tajny splneny sen. Len ci to za to stoji...

V kazdom pripade, ak by sme do toho mali skutocne ist, tak rozhodne nie len ako usporiadatelia lyziarskych disciplin, ale urcite by som pozadoval aj hokej (aspon cast turnaja) v novej multifunkcnej arene v Poprade a minimalne jeden dalsi sport (povedzme biatlon, skoky na lyziach alebo sankarske discipliny). Tak alebo onak to lacne nebude, tak nech uz z toho region a cely stat aspon nieco ma (novu infrastrukturu a nejake zmysluplne nove/zmodernizovane sportoviska, ktora sa budu moct vyuzivat aj do buducnosti) a trochu viac sa zviditelni. Minimalne na dalsie desatrocia (ak nie uz navzdy) to totiz budu v Tatrach prve aj posledne OH, preto ked uz sa na to raz dame, tak to treba aj nalezite vyuzit. Poliaci to bez nasich kopcov zorganizovat nemozu, takze si mozeme diktovat podmienky. 

V kazdom pripade najviac ma zarazilo toto:



> S myšlienkou sa pohrávajú aj v Barcelone, ktorá by mohla využiť svahy a podmienky neďalekých Pyrenejí.



Ti Spanieli (a juzania vo vseobecnosti) si uz tusim robia zo vsetkych totalnu prdel. :weird: A z nas a ostatnych postkomunistických statov v EU/Eurozone uplne najviac. My v nasej biede sa im tu budeme po miliardach skladat na ich eurovaly a skrachovane ekonomiky a oni si budu veselo usporiadavat OH, budovat okruhy F1 atd. Dokonca nam vyfuknu aj zimne OH, o ktorych my roky len tuzobne snivame a dockame sa ich maximalne len v pozicii polskeho privesku. Uz kandidatura Madridu na letne OH 2020 je na povazenie, ale zimne 0H 2022 v Barcelone, tak to je uz vyslovene absurdita a drzost. :bash: Je mi jedno ci sa to aj hoc bude financovat prevazne zo sukromnych zdrojov, ak maju Spanieli peniaze na toto, tak nech si sami sanuju aj svoje sukromne banky a krachujuce firmy.


----------



## wuane

^^ Suhlas.


----------



## Qwert

Možno sa oprášia aj staré plány na tunel pod Tatrami. Myslím v zmysle infraštruktúry, taký iný tunel sa už očividne pripravuje...


----------



## D.O.W.N

Podľa mňa naša vláda o pláne usporiadať OH u nás asi nevedela, ale dozvedela sa to až z médií. Naznačujú tomu aj jej reakcie- my nič nevieme, 2022 je skoro atď, a teraz len o pár dní neskôr o tom hovoria ako o hotovej veci.

Ono by tá olympiáda Slovensku veľmi pomohla, napr. by sa musela dokončiť D1, R3, rozlietalo by sa letisko Poprad, určite by sa postavila nová cesta cez dolinu a vlastne by sa investovalo do celého regiónu Spiša a Liptova.


----------



## didinko

Qwert said:


> Možno sa oprášia aj staré plány na tunel pod Tatrami. Myslím v zmysle infraštruktúry, taký iný tunel sa už očividne pripravuje...


Radšej si mohol spomenúť milión € :nuts:

*Pre olympiádu chcú prevŕtať Tatry*


> Poľsko a Slovensko by mohol spájať železničný tunel popod štíty.


http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-58034020-pre-olympiadu-chcu-prevrtat-tatry


----------



## [SK]peter

kedy si naposledy a koľko krat si bol v Tatrách?


----------



## Kvietok

> Disciplíny už jasné
> Podľa predbežnej dohody by sa zo slovenských stredísk zjazdové disciplíny konali v Jasnej. V Tatranskej Lomnici boby a sánky, na Štrbskom Plese biatlon. Dohoda zatiaľ nepadla o tom, či by sa hokej hral na oboch stranách alebo len na poľskej strane. „Určite, aspoň jedna skupina,“ tvrdí však generálny sekretár Slovenského olympijského výboru Jozef Liba. hnonline.sk


„Určite, aspoň jedna skupina,“ ...Hokej bol jedným z mála kladov kt. som na tejto príležitostí osobne vnímal... takto si to môžu Poliaci kľudne nechať celé.


----------



## Anuris

Slovenská vízia na OH 2022: Chceme alpské lyžovanie, hokej a biatlon



> - Kandidatúra s Poľskom sa skôr javila ako veľká špekulácia, ale realita je iná. Všetko nasvedčuje tomu, že obe krajiny podajú do marca 2014 oficiálnu kandidatúru. Vklad Slovenska iba do samotného kandidátskeho procesu by mal byť na úrovni 150 miliónov dolárov. SOV chce mať v tejto veci jasno do konca roka 2012, keďže od januára 2013 by sa musela naplno začať pripravovať kandidatúra.
> 
> - Rozpočet hier sa odhaduje na približne 2 miliardy. Zahŕňa samotnú organizaciu hier, súťaží a jeho druhá časť sa týka zmien športovísk, investovania a infraštruktúry.
> 
> - Prezident Slovenského olympijského výboru František Chmelár skonštatoval, že Poliaci nás oslovili so žiadosťou o pomoc pri organizácii: "Ponúkli nám organizáciu alpského lyžovania (všetky disciplíny by sa mohli konať v Jasnej) a akrobatickéhoh lyžovania. My však máme záujem aj o hokejový turnaj mužov aj žien, takisto by sme však radi organizovali biatlon. Z druhej strany je aj veľký záujem o výstavbu ľadového toboganu pre boby a sane na našom území, ale tomuto nie sme veľmi naklonení."


----------



## JimmySK

Keď už sa tu bavíme o olympiáde, tak nikde som ešte nečítal alebo sa nehovorilo o paralympiáde, ktorá tiež patrí k tomu balíku... Neviem presne aké sú kritéria ale ak sa dobre pamätám tak posledné roky bola olympiáda a hneď za tím paralympiáda, ktorá je tiež veľmi navštevovaná. 
Ja ako fanúšik športu by som veľmi rád privítal olympiádu na Slovensku ale bojím sa veľkého tunelu a rozkrádanie peňazí... pre mňa je to zatiaľ len ako fikcia


----------



## eminencia

JimmySK said:


> Keď už sa tu bavíme o olympiáde, tak nikde som ešte nečítal alebo sa nehovorilo o paralympiáde, ktorá tiež patrí k tomu balíku... Neviem presne aké sú kritéria ale ak sa dobre pamätám tak posledné roky bola olympiáda a hneď za tím paralympiáda, ktorá je tiež veľmi navštevovaná.
> Ja ako fanúšik športu by som veľmi rád privítal olympiádu na Slovensku ale bojím sa veľkého tunelu a rozkrádanie peňazí... pre mňa je to zatiaľ len ako fikcia


Teraz si mi pripomenul našu fiasko s Deaflympiádou, človek aby sa tu bál čokoľvek organizovať, pretože aj keď OH za posledných 30 rokov vraj boli vždy v zisku (o čom silno pochybujem), u nás rozhodne nie je taký výsledok garantovaný.

Slovensko by sa malo sústrediť na organizovanie iných podujatí, predtým než bude rozmýšľať nad kandidatúrou.


----------



## potkanX

som presvedceny, ze pripadne OH na slovensku by skoncili v zisku. akurat nie pre vsetkych...


----------



## JimmySK

*Poprad - Tatry 2006 * dokumenty, clanky, fotky



















http://www.olympic.sk/documents/dokumenty-sov/kandidatury-na-zoh.pdf

*clanok po anglicky*
http://www.la84foundation.org/OlympicInformationCenter/OlympicReview/1999/OREXXVI27/OREXXVI27w.pdf

*Harmonogram výstavby športových stavieb ZOH 2006 Poprad-Tatry*
http://www.etrend.sk/trend-archiv/r...sportovych-stavieb-zoh-2006-poprad-tatry.html

http://www.atriumstudio.sk/en/architecture/public/seat-for-mov-poprad-tatry-2006/foto/8

*článok o kandidatúre s poliakmi už v roku 2010*
http://sport.sme.sk/c/5293529/poliaci-chcu-olympiadu-spolocne-so-slovenskom.html

http://www.szs.edu.sk/dpa_98/poprad.htm

http://www.vlada.gov.sk/uznesenia/1997/1216/uz_0910_1997.html

http://www.tatry.cz/cs/poprad-tatry-kandidat-na-poradani-zoh-2014


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Ta grafika mi pride ako z 96, nie 2006 ...


----------



## NuSo

Tak, keďže kandidatúra sa robí roky dopredu, reálne to kľudne z toho 96teho aj môže byť.


----------



## Qwert

Debatu o Tarách, J&T a spol. som presunul do Ekonomiky a podnikania: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603923&page=333

Aby sme sa vrátili späť k téme. Čo mne na tejto kandidatúre vadí (teda okrem toho tunelu čo sa chystá a nemám na mysli železničný), je, že Slovensko má dostať len úplné odrobinky a de facto to budú poľské olympijské hry s nejakým detašovaným športoviskom na Slovensku. Aj názov Krakov - Tatry v podstate nič o Slovensku nehovorí, Tatry sú aj v Poľsku. Ja by som to kompromisne nazval len ZOH Tatry.

Pritom bez nás Poliaci žiadne ZOH zorganizovať nemôžu, pretože bez likvidácie ich časti Tatier nikdy nebudú disponovať všetkými potrebnými športoviskami, naša vyjednávacia pozícia je teda v tomto veľmi dobrá - buď nám dajte, čo chceme, alebo nebudete mať nič. Ja osobne by som sa na vykašľal, počkal možno 10-15 rokov a mohli by sme ich zorganizovať aj sami. A keď máme do toho ísť, tak potom nech je to zo športoviskami pol na pol alebo aspoň veľmi blízko tomuto pomeru.

Ak do toho pôjdeme za týchto nevýhodných podmienok, tak tu bude mať len atrapu ZOH a predpokladám, že sa pripravíme o šancu organizovať (samostatné) ZOH na najbližších 50 rokov, pretože skôr MOV určite hry znovu nepridelí takej malej a ešte k tomu európskej krajine, akou je Slovensko.


----------



## beardie

mas pocit, ze Slovensko niekedy bude mat dostatok financii na to, aby utiahlo ZOH samostatne? nemyslim si to

keby aj, co s tym sportoviskami? ved na Slovensku by len chatrali, kedze by nemali vyuzitie...


----------



## Qwert

beardie said:


> mas pocit, ze Slovensko niekedy bude mat dostatok financii na to, aby utiahlo ZOH samostatne? nemyslim si to
> 
> keby aj, co s tym sportoviskami? ved na Slovensku by len chatrali, kedze by nemali vyuzitie...


Neviem čo bude o 10-15 rokov. Ja by som v zásade nemal nič ani proti spoločnej kandidatúre, keby to bolo za korektných podmienok. To, ako je to nastavené teraz, korektné nie je.

Faktom je, že nejaká 15-tisícová hala sa niekde v PP neuživí, mohla by byť možno v BA alebo teoreticky v KE, ale inde asi nie. V takom Krakove sa uživí určite, to bez debaty. 

Na druhej strane Krakov je od Tatier skoro rovnako ďaleko ako KE (Krakov - Zakopané 107 km, KE - Starý Smokovec 127 km). Navyše medzi KE a Tatrami je už dnes podstatne lepšia infraštruktúra ako medzi Krakovom a Tatrami a časom sa ešte o dosť zlepší (hlavne dokončením D1). Samozrejme je mi jasné, že aj Poliaci by tú svoju zlepšili. Moje myšlienky sa uberajú skôr týmto smerom.


----------



## eMKejx

Som sa zlakol najprv co pises ze medzi KE a Tatrami dobra infrastruktura, ale ano mas pravdu do tej doby by uz bola D1 od KE az pod Tatry pomaly aj osvetlena  Je ale pravda ze poliaci uz vyse roka buduju cesty najma v juznej casti krajiny, nove uzly a pripoje, este ked odstrania tie semafory na kvazi ich "dialniciach" a nezmyselne dedinske pripojky na tieto komunikacie budu mat velmi kvalitnu infrastrukturu. Ja by som bral myslienku toho ze hokej by sa hral na nasej strane a bral by som aby sa postavil stadion v PP na to (neskor sa da vyuzit na kulturne akcie, ktore treba aj robit nielen o nich hovorit). Zjazd, skoky, slalom a podobne discipliny by som nechal tiez v Tatrach, cajniky a vsetko korculovanie nech si berie Polsko.


----------



## Pali_PO

Čo sa týka disciplín, rozdelenie podľa súčasného stavu úspešnosti a popularity v oboch krajinách, je si myslím takéto:

alpské lyžovanie - Slovensko (Zuzulová) + Jasná, Lomnica
akrobatické lyžovanie - asi je to jedno, ani v jednej z krajín sa nejazdí svetový pohár
biatlon - tuna máme Osrblie + asi väčšie skúsenosti vs. poliaci majú Duszniki-Zdrój pri hranici s Českom, ale nejazdí sa tam tohto roku nič...
beh na lyžiach - tuna opäť ani v jednej sa nejazdí svetový pohár, akurát my máme Štrbské pleso a Poliaci Skzlarsku Porebu, ale tá je úplne ďaleko podobne ako Duszniki...
boby - 0Vá infraštruktúra jak u nás, tak v Poľsku...
curling - to je asi jedno, kde by to bolo
krasokorčulovanie - takisto by to bolo asi jedno
hokej - jednoznačne sme oveľa úspešnejší + tradícia + kvalita vs. nová hala v Krakove
rýchlokorčuľovanie - my nemáme asi nič vs. poliaci neviem
sane - asi takisto nikto nič
severská kombinácia - Štrbské Pleso vs. ich super mostíky v Zakopanom, ale asi nemajú trať, čo však asi nemal by byť problém...
šortrek - asi nikto nič
skeleton - asi nikto nič
skoky na lyžiach - tuna ani netreba sa vyjadrovať asi, proste poľský národný šport s najlepšou atmosférou široko ďaleko...
snowboarding - tuna je to asi jedno

môj záver: Slovensko by malo určite mať jednoznačne hokej (neviem síce ako by sa to spravilo) ale je to niečo podobné ako keby robili olympiádu Nemci s Holanďanmi a Holanďania by chceli biatlon...čož je nezmysel....Skoky určite Poliakom, to je úplne to isté len z ich pohľadu. Alpské lyžovanie by malo byť logicky u nás, keďže u nich na to nie je kopec. Čo sa týka biatlonu, máme asi lepšie podmienky, takže by som to nechal u nás a Poliaci by si mohli postaviť trate na beh na lyžiach niekde v Zakopanom. Krasokorčľovanie potom logicky na novom štadióne v Krakowe + kľudne aj šortrek a rýchlokorčuľovanie. Severská kombinácia asi v Zakopanom a snowboard dajme tomu u nás. Pri ostatných disciplínach naviazaných na vybudovanie kanálu by muselo dôjsť k dohode. Takto si to nejako predstavujem a bolo by určite fajn, ak by namiesto Krakowa bol v oficiálnom názve výraz (HIGH)TATRAS 2022 + logo dajme tomu srdca, kde polovička by bola v poľskej a polovička v slovenskej farbe (niečo ako ME vo futbale...)

--------

Zároveň ale dodám, že usporiadať olympijské hry bez infraštruktúry je nesmierne nákladné, čo by sa logicky negatívne prejavilo na dynamike rastu verejného dlhu, preto je si myslím neekonomické a nelogické do toho za súčasných podmienok vstupovať + pokiaľ by sa to robilo formou PPP, nezmyselnosť by bola o to väčšia.


----------



## Aquilani

*Winter Olympic Games 2022 ( Poland/Slovakia)*

Sorry, if it is inappropriate thread :

I'm writing because there is an idea to organise *Winter Olympic Games 2022 in Kraków(Poland) and in Poprad (Slovakia).*


> It would be the first time that the Olympic Games are held in two countries: Kraków and Zakopane in Poland & Poprad and Tatry in Slovakia.
> 
> Members of Polish and Slovak National Olympic Committees had a meeting in October with Kraków city administration in which they agree to submit the bid possibly in 2013 and formed official alliance. The prime ministers Donald Tusk and Róbert Fico were talking about this serious cooperation in Brussels.
> 
> Both regions bid independently (Zakopane in 2006, Poprad and Tatry in 2002 and 2006) for the Winter Olympics, but they didn't succeed.
> 
> However since then the situation has changed. Both countries joined the EU in 2004 and they are part of the free market area. Since 2007 both countries joined the Schengen area and borders disappeared. It caused the trade between the countries grew several times in last 10 years. Even infrastructure (especially highways) in southern Poland and northern Slovakia has improved and by the year 2022 they will even be on higher level. Both countries succesfully organised major sport events (2011 IIHF World Hockey Chamionships in Slovakia, 2012 UEFA Euro in Poland).
> 
> In our part of the Europe (East Central) Olympics have never been held. The nearest Winter Olympics were held in Innsbruck, Austria 1964/1976 or in Sarajevo, Yugoslavia/Bosnia and Herzegovina 1984.
> 
> According to basic agreement about 70% of sport events (for example Opening and Closing Ceremony) would be held in Poland and rest in Slovakia. Some alpine ski events would be held in Slovakia and at least a part of the Olympic hockey tourney in Poprad. For this purpose there is a plan to build a new hockey arena in Poprad with the capacity around 8-10 thousand spectators and next smaller stadium in Liptovský Mikuláš for women hockey tourney.
> 
> For the centuries natural borders of Carpathian mountains and especially High Tatras divided Slovaks in the south and Poles in the north. This event can cause that High Tatras will unite not only Slovaks and Poles, but almost all the world countries. What is more it can give our countries a great possibility to improve infrastructure, attract many tourists and investments from all the world.


*We are very interested what is your point of view. Do you support this idea ? What do newspapers in Slovakia write about Winter Olympic Games 2022 ? *

This is a thread about Winter Olympic Games 2022 ( in Polish) but I think that our languages are very similar and it won't be a problem to understand ourselves. You can write in Slovak or in English. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556592


*Here to compare the same text in Polish :*

*Piszę, ponieważ jest idea, aby zorganizować Zimową Olimpiadę 2022 w Krakowie ( Polska) i Popradzie ( Słowacja).*


> To byłby pierwszy raz, kiedy Zimowa Olimpiada odbywałaby się w dwóch krajach.
> 
> Członkowie Polskiego i Słowackiego Narodowego Komitetu Olimpijskiego spotkali się w październiku z władzami Krakowa i zdecydowali o porozumieniu się i zgłoszeniu kandydowania w 2013 roku. Premierzy Donald Tusk i Robert Fico rozmawiali o tej współpracy w Brukseli.
> 
> Oba kraje kandydowały niezależnie ( Zakopane w 2006 , Poprad w 2002 i 2006), ale nie udało im się.
> 
> Jednak, sytuacja się zmieniła. Oba państwa wstąpiły do Unii Europejskiej w 2004 roku i są częścią wspólnego rynku. Od 2007 oba kraje należą do strefy Schengen i nie ma już między nimi granic.
> To spowodowało wzrost handlu między oboma krajami. Infrastruktura ( zwłaszcza autostrady) w południowej Polsce i północnej Słowacji poprawiły się i do 2022 roku będą na wysokim poziomie.
> Oba kraje z sukcesem zorganizowały duże zawody sportowe ( Słowacja Mistrzostwa Świata w Hokeju 2011, Polska Mistrzostwa Europy w Piłce Nożnej 2012).
> 
> W naszej części Europy nigdy nie było Olimpiady. Najbliższa zimowa olimpiada była w Innsbrucku i Sarajewie.
> 
> Według ustaleń 70 % zawodów odbyłoby się w Polsce ( m.in. ceremonia otwarcia i zamknięcia Olimpiady). Pozostała część na Słowacji – np. konkurencje alpejskie i część turnieju hokejowego.
> Jest plan, by zbudować w Popradzie nowy stadion hokejowy na 8-10 tys. osób, a w Liptovskim Mikulasu następny obiekt dla hokeju kobiet.
> 
> Przez stulecia naturalna granica Karpat i Tatr podzieliła Słowaków na południu i Polaków na północy. To wydarzenie może spowodować, że Tatry połączą nie tylko Słowaków i Polaków, ale prawie wszystkie kraje świata. Co więcej da nam to wielką możliwość, aby poprawić infrastrukturę, przyciągnąć nowych turystów i inwestycje z całego świata.


*Jesteśmy bardzo ciekawi co o tym myślicie. Popieracie ten pomysł ? Co gazety na Słowacji piszą o Zimowej Olimpiadzie 2022 ?*

To jest wątek o Zimowej Olimpiadzie ( po polsku), ale myślę, że nasze języki są bardzo podobne i nie będzie problemu, by się porozumieć. Możecie pisać po słowacku, albo po angielsku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556592

:cheers1:


----------



## Sukino

^^ waste of time and money


----------



## Ayran

> part of the Olympic hockey tourney in Poprad


All or nothing ! :down:


----------



## adik40000

Ayran said:


> All or nothing ! :down:


why?


----------



## Anuris

Ice hockey, biathlon and alpine skiing in Slovakia, everything else in Poland... and I would be satisfied. 

But all in all, it's financial madness to organize this in 2022… In Slovakia's current socio-economic situation, we can't afford to (co)organize the Olympics - that is, if we indeed want to (co)organize them and don't only want to be an appendage to the Polish efforts (which would be contra productive and disadvantageous to us). There are more pressing concerns that need to be addressed first, before we can even start thinking about the Olympics. So, while I would really like to see this happen one day, 2022 is just too soon and given the current conditions in Slovakia, the whole event would probably just end as a one big messy theft for the rich and powerful without any real benefits for the ordinary people…


----------



## adik40000

Final hockey, must be in a major city or Krakow. You can just do as the Euro, or 50% in Poland and 50% in Ukraine.

The costs of the organization are not large, and the prestige amazing, we have time to make an effort for this event.


----------



## Ayran

^^ sorry, but poland is not hockedy country, WE ARE. This is reason, why we need all hockey.When we don´t have all hockey, we don´t need olympic games.... to prefer the all hockey champion ship, then only one hockey group in olympic.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> ^^ sorry, but poland is not hockedy country, WE ARE. This is reason, why we need all hockey. When we don´t have all hockey, we don´t need olympic games.... to prefer the all hockey champion ship, then only one hockey group in olympic.


Ayran its only your own opinion, so please stop writing for everybody like "When we don´t have all hockey, we don´t need olympic games...."

Slovak newspapers wrote about it some articles few weeks ago. They mentioned that SOV (Slovak Olympic Comittee) share this idea with polish side and they already signed some declaration about it (I dont mean official registration). And our government looks like they are in favor with this idea too. Media mentioned that it should cost around 2 billion euro for both countries together. Costs for slovak side will depends on which and how many disciplines could be here. There will be long negotiations about splitting disciplines. 

Both ceremonies (opening, closing) should be in Krakow. Ofcourse Our side wants Ice hockey (not only one group what was your offer I guess), but some playoff matches too, because of our Ice Hockey tradition and big popularity. SOV mentioned that we could build 2 stadiums in Poprad and Liptovsky Mikulas for it. Then alpine skiing and biathlon. Other indoor disciplines besides hockey (figure skating, speed skating, curling..) and ofcourse ski jumping should be in Poland. It seems like nobody wants bobsleigh, cause its expensive to build track  I dont know how about other disciplines.

Big question is moneyyy  I think next few months will be very important. Slovak economy is in really bad condition, like whole Europe. But we have populist government and it could be good theme for them to cover other problems  Some Slovaks are affraid about organisation due to corruption on highest places and they want to avoid a scandal (We have some really bad experience, maybe you've heard about deaflympics which were (not) in Slovakia  ).. But I am not affraid about it, we have some good examples too.


----------



## Ayran

^^ ten nazor nieje len moj ale vecsini hokejovych fans, či sa ti to pači alebo nie ... a väčsine je aj jedno, čo nato hovoria poliaci. Ak tu budeme mať len jednu skupinu, tak sa nam viac oplati spravit majstrovstva sveta v hokeji cele na slovensku ako polku z hokejoveho turnaja, kde ta najdôležitejšia časť nebude unas, to je holy fakt. Ale ved čas ukaže....


----------



## Name user 1

I think najlepsejsejsi got it right ... it will be madness for Poland to pay majority of costs and don't host fair share of the most popular part of Winter Olympic Games which is ice hockey ...

anyway - there is no excuse that Poland ice hockey cannot grow in future.. for now is not the same level as Slovak.. well everybody had to start somewhere, even traditional ice hockey country such as Slovakia which had to learn from Canadians (back in 20's or 30's as part of Czechoslovakia)

I cannot see the reason why Ice hockey cannot spread to Poland in few years.. when infrastructure for ice hockey will be build there, we will see popularity growing steadily there

overall its all depends on costs (from private or public funds) but from marketing point of view it will be nice if Slovakia will host games with Poland


----------



## adik40000

Why is one group? Half of Slovakia, half in Poland, and the final in Krakow. It can not be, so that the final of the most popular discipline will not be in the Olympic-host (Krakow).


----------



## caicoo

> anyway - there is no excuse that Poland ice hockey cannot grow in future.. for now is not the same level as Slovak.. well everybody had to start somewhere, even traditional ice hockey country such as Slovakia which had to learn from Canadians (back in 20's or 30's as part of Czechoslovakia)
> 
> I cannot see the reason why Ice hockey cannot spread to Poland in few years.. when infrastructure for ice hockey will be build there, we will see popularity growing steadily there


you must be jokeing 
ice hockey for polish people is the same as cricket for us and there is no presume to be changed


----------



## adik40000

Without exaggeration. Maybe the level is not high, but we have a tradition. . It came to our outstanding coaches Igor Zacharkin and Vyacheslav Bykov . Purpose of promotion to the 2018 Olympic Games, and in a few years to build a strong team that will play in the highest division.


----------



## Name user 1

caicoo said:


> you must be jokeing
> ice hockey for polish people is the same as cricket for us and there is no presume to be changed


thinks changes over time you should notice that 

-100 years ago Slovakia was part of Austria-Hungary and now Slovakia its independent and the same is with sport development - or do you think that ice hockey skills was god given to Slovaks and Poles are inferior and cannot start in near future to play ice hockey better than now if all stadium will be build and government will support this sport?

anyway Poles proclaiming that want to build ice hockey rings so there is willing from government which is important for starting sport in higher level..not only in Poland but elsewhere, even in Slovakia.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ofcourse every country can make big progress in every sport.. But that olympics will be in 2022. Its 10 years guys, really short period of time to improve it on much higher level. Just to build stadiums and giving more money isnt enough. You need engaged people, good experienced coaches (not 1 or 2 but many who will work with youth), engaged children for this sport... I guess Hungary tried something similar in few years ago in hockey.. They built more stadiums and started it support much more with money etc.. but the results are still pretty same.



> -100 years ago Slovakia was part of Austria-Hungary and now Slovakia its independent and the same is with sport development


Its really not very good example for me


----------



## adik40000

But it has already started, they were contracted one of the best coaches in the world, who are responsible for the first representations and the development of hockey in Poland.

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiaczesław_Bykow

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Zacharkin


----------



## KLEPETO

ejo said:


> * Pôjdeme do toho, povedal Fico. Slovensko zabojuje o olympiádu *


Tak, keď to Fico hovorí, som pokojný.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*OSLO*

Slovensko chce zabojovať o olympiádu. Proti Oslu nemá šancu
Jednoducho – nie je na platy učiteľom, nemôže byť na olympiádu.

http://blog.etrend.sk/martin-barano...-zabojovat-o-olympiadu-proti-oslu-nema-sancu/


----------



## veteran

> Jednoducho – nie je na platy učiteľom, nemôže byť na olympiádu.


kay:


----------



## Ayran

http://sport.noviny.sk/oh-londyn-2012/26-01-2013/svajciari-o-kandidature-na-zoh-2022-rozhodnu-v-referende.html

ak referendum dopadne uspešne, tak možu tu našu kandidaturu kludne zrušit


----------



## Qwert

Držím palce Švajčiarom a Nórom.  Žiadna olympiáda síce u nás nebude, ale aj tak sa vďaka tomu preleje pár miliónov verejných peňazí na tie správne účty a o to tu predsa vždy išlo a ide.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Este pred par tyzdnami ste tu rozdelovali discipliny a teraz taky pesimizmus?:lol:


----------



## Anuris

Tak o tomto sa uz da diskutovat...


Zásadná ponuka Poliakov: Kompletný hokejový turnaj ZOH 2022 na Slovensku



> Poliaci ponúkajú Slovensku organizovať celý hokejový turnaj mužov aj žien na ZOH 2022, a to vrátane semifinále aj finále. Počas parlamentnej Hodiny otázok to vyhlásil minister vnútra Robert Kaliňák.


Ak to teda nie je iba smeracke PR na ziskanie vacsej verejnej podpory pre nasu spolukandidaturu...


Ale napokon, ak Poliaci OH naozaj chcu (co oni chcu), tak ma Fico idealne argumentacne paky, aby ich prinutil vzdat sa hokeja v nas prospech. 

V reale by taka konverzacia mohla prebehnut nejak takto...

_"Pocuj, Donald... Vy tie OH chcete, my ich kvoli ich biznis potencialu chceme tiez, ale s reakciami ludi u nas by mohol byt problem... Bez nasich svahov vsak ziadne OH nebudu. Tak co keby sme uzavreli kompromis, ze vy nam okrem toho lyzovania date aj cely hokej a vsetko ostatne si mozete nechat? Co na to povies, Donald? Aspon bude zamienka, preco musime zvysit nas financny podiel na priprave OH a vy usetrite... Pritom drvivu vacsinu prinosov z usporiadania OH zhrabnete iba vy. Naco by vam aj tak boli tie nove hokejove haly, ked u vas o hokej aj tak nie je zaujem. Ved nabalit sa budete mat dost prilezitosti aj pri vystavbe inych sportovisk. Zato nam k dobremu biznisu tie dve areny uplne stacia - napokon, mame s tym uz bohate skusenosti z Bratislavy... K tomu este nejake tie infrastrukturne tunely, metaforicke aj doslevne, pre Duriho, nejaky ten rozvoj v Tatrach v prospech Pata s Ivom a mam to vyhrate. Nemusim ani spekulovat s poistovnami, nemocnicami ci narodnymi futbalovymi stadionmi a vsetci mecenasi budu aj tak spokojni. Dokonca aj narod nam to zozierie aj s navijakom. Hokej na to letargicke stado vzdy platil. Ved nech sa u nas stane akakolvek zlodejina ci skandal, namestia su vzdy plne iba po uspechu hokejistov... inak nic... Este aj nulovu vyuzitelnost tych hal po OH nam ludia bez problemov prepacia. Vsak ide o hokej....

Ja si myslim, ze takato dohoda bude prospesna pre nas oboch. Co povies, Donald, plati?"_


----------



## Wizzard

Omnoho reálnejšie by bolo, keby sa ten hokej hral v Košiciach a Bratislave, ako v LM a PP


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Omnoho reálnejšie by bolo, keby sa ten hokej hral v Košiciach a Bratislave, ako v LM a PP


nemoze sa hrat v ba ani v ke ... musi sa hrať co najbližie k miestu ZOH


----------



## didinko

Wizzard said:


> Omnoho reálnejšie by bolo, keby sa ten hokej hral v Košiciach a Bratislave, ako v LM a PP


Tým by ale Široký prišiel o luxusné zákazky a to sa nestane.


----------



## Qwert

Čiže môžme sa tešiť hneď na dva tunely každý v rozsahu asi ako BA štadión. Otázka ale je, či je to pravda, lebo tým by u nás boli dva najatraktívnejšie športy a tak si to Poliaci nepredstavovali. Stále je tu ale veľká nádej, že tá olympiáda nakoniec skončí v úplne inej krajine.


----------



## wuane

^^Nechapem naco by sa v PP mal stavat novy stadion. Stacilo by ten sucasny doplnit o poslednu tribunu za branou,a urobit nejaky facelift tej hangaroidnej strechy,nieco ako bolo prezentovane pri vstupe Popradu do KHL.Ten stadion by mal v pohode nejakych 7000 kapacitu,a ako druha hala by to bolo dostatocne. 

Ked si spomeniem ze v Turine sa hralo v nejakom vystavisku kde postavili len prenosne tribuny a prenosne klzisko...


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Čiže môžme sa tešiť hneď na dva tunely každý v rozsahu asi ako BA štadión. Otázka ale je, či je to pravda, lebo tým by u nás boli dva najatraktívnejšie športy a tak si to Poliaci nepredstavovali. Stále je tu ale veľká nádej, že tá olympiáda nakoniec skončí v úplne inej krajine.


Zatial nie sme v ziadnej casovej tiesni, takze pri dokladnej verejnej kontrole sa pripad bratislavskeho stadiona nema dovod zopakovat.


----------



## wuane

E499.3056 said:


> Zatial nie sme v ziadnej casovej tiesni, takze pri *dokladnej verejnej kontrole* sa pripad bratislavskeho stadiona nema dovod zopakovat.


:nuts: Na Slovensku? Kde verejnost nevie kontrolovat ani seba samu,aby po kutoch verejnych priestorov nesmrdeli chcanky,neboli znicene kose a mobiliar,aby nam po lavickach nevylehavali bezdaci ... ???


----------



## Qwert

E499.3056 said:


> Zatial nie sme v ziadnej casovej tiesni, takze pri dokladnej verejnej kontrole sa pripad bratislavskeho stadiona nema dovod zopakovat.


Mýliš si príčinu s následkom, štadión nebol predražený kvôli časovej tiesni, časová tieseň vznikla, aby sa dal ľahšie predražiť.  Každý kto chcel, prakticky od začiatku vedel, že štadión je jedna obrovská zlodejina, akurát nebolo jasné, ako veľmi. Rovnako každému, kto chce, je už teraz jasné, že prípadné ZOH by boli obrovská zlodejina. Na OH sa popálili aj podstatne civilizovanejšie krajiny ako tento náš Džejendtýstan.


----------



## Anuris

Qwert said:


> Otázka ale je, či je to pravda, lebo tým by u nás boli dva najatraktívnejšie športy a tak si to Poliaci nepredstavovali. Stále je tu ale veľká nádej, že tá olympiáda nakoniec skončí v úplne inej krajine.


Biatlon a bezecke discipliny su tiez velmi atraktivne. Rovnako tak otvaraci a zaverecny ceremonial patria k top udalostiam OH.

Dajme hypoteticky tomu, ze tie OH nam naozaj pridelia. V takom pripade moze byt pohladu Poliakov aj tak jedno, ci budu 2 z 3 najatraktivnejsich sportov na Slovensku. Ide halvne o propagaciu a z tej budu tak ci tak tazit najma Poliaci, kedze to bude prezentovane najma ako polske, resp. krakowske OH, pricom na uzemi Polska sa bude koncentrovat aj vacsina navstevnikov (napr. v pripade hokeja sa do tych nasich hal v PP a LM zase az tolko ludi nezmesti). A pokial ide o divakov pred TV, tak vacsina z nich zrejme ani nebude vediet, kde sa to ten hokej ci lyzovanie vlastne kona a ci uz je to v Polsku alebo na Slovensku im bude zo srdca jedno.



wuane said:


> ^^Nechapem naco by sa v PP mal stavat novy stadion. Stacilo by ten sucasny doplnit o poslednu tribunu za branou,a urobit nejaky facelift tej hangaroidnej strechy,nieco ako bolo prezentovane pri vstupe Popradu do KHL.Ten stadion by mal v pohode nejakych 7000 kapacitu,a *ako druha hala by to bolo dostatocne*.


Otazkou v takom pripade je, kde bude hlavna (kapacitne vyssia) hala? V Liptovskom Mikulasi? Spisskej Novej Vsi? Pretoze v KE, PO, ZA alebo BB sa zda, ze sotva...


----------



## Kvietok

Anuris said:


> Otazkou v takom pripade je, kde bude hlavna (kapacitne vyssia) hala? V Liptovskom Mikulasi? Spisskej Novej Vsi? Pretoze v KE, PO, ZA alebo BB sa zda, ze sotva...


IMHO by bolo cudne postavit novu "primarnu" halu niekde mimo PP, (LM, SN) kde by bolo jej dalsie vyuzitie este otaznejsie ... BTW Neexistuje pre OH podobne ako pre MS pravidlo urcujuce minimalnu kapacitu hal ? ... tak ci onak, mam dojem ze tieto problemy aj tak nakoniec nebude treba riesit ...


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Mýliš si príčinu s následkom, štadión nebol predražený kvôli časovej tiesni, časová tieseň vznikla, aby sa dal ľahšie predražiť.  Každý kto chcel, prakticky od začiatku vedel, že štadión je jedna obrovská zlodejina, akurát nebolo jasné, ako veľmi. Rovnako každému, kto chce, je už teraz jasné, že prípadné ZOH by boli obrovská zlodejina. Na OH sa popálili aj podstatne civilizovanejšie krajiny ako tento náš Džejendtýstan.


Tak aby sme si povedali pravdu, casova tiesen vznikla pre pohodlnost vsetkych kompetentnych, ktori od 2006, kedy sme sa dozvedeli o MS, nic neriesili a vsetko nechavali, ako vsetko a vzdy na Slovensku, na poslednu chvilu.

Ked si budeme vzdy hovorit, ze aj tak to bude zlodejina, tak jasne, ze to bude zlodejina a urobi sa to zase typicky slovensky polovicato. 

Bez ohladu na to, ci hry budu alebo nie, je dolezite, ze sa aspon o spolupraci s Polskom hovori, pretoze tato 38-milionova krajina je pre nas zaujimavy partner.


----------



## R1S0

E499.3056 said:


> Zatial nie sme v ziadnej casovej tiesni, takze pri dokladnej verejnej kontrole sa pripad bratislavskeho stadiona nema dovod zopakovat.


nic sa neboj,na vytvaranie casovych tiesni mame na slovensku skusenych odbornikov.

sanca na taky tunel prichadza raz za sto rokov,ked aj u nas olympiada nebude,na pripravu a rozne studie sa minu miliony eur,ktore (na rozdiel od zvysenia platov ucitelom,lekarom,poziadnikom atd...)nebude problem najst....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

> Tak aby sme si povedali pravdu, casova tiesen vznikla pre pohodlnost vsetkych kompetentnych, ktori od 2006, kedy sme sa dozvedeli o MS, nic neriesili a vsetko nechavali, ako vsetko a vzdy na Slovensku, na poslednu chvilu.


A preco asi? Menej casu na pripravu projektu a vystavbu = vacsi bordel = zhorsena kontrola verejnosti. A samozrejme casova tiesen je pre nich vyborny dovod na predrazenie projektu.


----------



## Anuris

Netreba zabudat, ze vytvaranie casovej tiesne nesluzilo iba "hlavnemu chodu" (rozumej rozkradackam spojenym s vystavbou samotneho stadiona), ale aj mnohym vydatnym "predkrmom" v podobe Durkovskeho kseftov s pozemkami. O nejakej "pohodlnosti kompetentnych" preto v tomto pripade nemoze byt ani rec - ti mali vsetko od sameho zaciatku (mozno uz od rozhodnutia o kandidature) perfektne premyslene a cas, ktory bol k dispozicii, dokonale vyuzili na zlodejiny a podvody najroznejsieho druhu.


----------



## E499.3056

najlepsejsejsi said:


> A preco asi? Menej casu na pripravu projektu a vystavbu = vacsi bordel = zhorsena kontrola verejnosti. A samozrejme casova tiesen je pre nich vyborny dovod na predrazenie projektu.


Predrazit projekt si mozu aj bez casovej tiesne. Oni su len neschopni a obdivuju peniaze, co druha strana velmi rada vyuziva.


----------



## wuane

^^ ano,ale stado potrebuje vidiet ze sa nestiha a tak treba viac robotnikov,viac firiem,zaplatit ´´schopnejsich´´ ludi.To si kazdy podpriemerne rozhladeny clovek vie zratat,ze aha,nestihame,tak sa musi zainvestovat... o toto vnimanie verejnosti ide,aby stado vedelo predrazenie ospravedlnit.


----------



## Anuris

E499, nebud naivny. Samozrejme, ze je to sucast (rozmahajucej sa) taktiky...

Dalsi aktualny priklad tykajuci sa zmanipulovaneho tendra na trolejbusy:



> Problémy nevidia ani poslanci Smeru ako Slavomír Drozd a Martin Borguľa. *Ten podotýkal, že súťaž opakovať nie je možné, lebo by už trolejbusy Európska únia nepreplatila. "Kľudne sa môže súťaž zrušiť, ale trolejbusy už nebudú," tvrdil aj Belfi.*
> 
> Nesrovnalovi sa však nepáčila argumentácia, že sa nedá inak postupovať, lebo je na všetko neskoro. "Pripomína mi to to, proti čomu sa búrime, kladeniu noža na krk pri Starom moste, Tehelnom poli, stále sa to opakuje."


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6695089/velky-vyber-z-trolejbusov-necakali.html

"Kladenie noza na krk" - presne o tom to je... Arogantny Belfi sa v tom svojom vyroku doslova vysmieva verejnosti - vsak si to kludne zruste, ale na trolejbusy v tom pripade zabudnite. hno:


----------



## Qwert

Toto je všeobecne využívaná taktika. V najväčšom meradle je to na diaľničných tendroch, kde sa najskôr dlho otáľa s ich vyhlásením, potom sa dlho vyhodnocujú ponuky, potom sa vyhlásia výsledky, potom sa všetci proti všetkému poodvolávajú, potom to rieši ÚVO a niekedy aj súdy, samozrejme ÚVO trvá vybavenie každého jedného podnetu kľudne aj štvrť roka, proti jeho rozhodnutiam sú zase odvolania a tak to ide dokola. Potom sa samozrejme nestíha a aj keď máme kartelové ceny (D3), tak sa už súťaž predsa nemôže opakovať, lebo horia termíny. Do extrému to dohnali pri modernizácii železnice v TN. ZOH nie je nič iné, len miliardová korupčná príležitosť a je zrejmé, že vládnuci banditi zase zvolia taktiku typu "nestíhame."


----------



## Anuris

Ja by som povedal, ze sa to uz doslova stava "etablovanou pracovnou metodou", pomocou ktorej nas vsetky tieto svine pravidelne od*bavaju. :bash:


----------



## Qwert

Anuris said:


> Ja by som povedal, ze sa to uz doslova stava "etablovanou pracovnou metodou", pomocou ktorej nas vsetky tieto svine pravidelne od*bavaju. :bash:


Nazvime to modus operandi vládnucej zločineckej skupiny. 

Ale nie je to samozrejme jediný spôsob.


----------



## slovanista222

Trochu sa vam votriem do tych korupcnych kecov, ktore sprevadzaju snad kazdu novu stavbu na Slovensku(preberate to tu tak casto a s takym nadsenim ako keby ste si nato doteraz este nezvykli  ). Nejak nechapem dovod, preco chcu mat ten hokejovy turnaj v PP. Lepsie povedane chapem to z toho hladiska, ze v podtatranskom regione ma PP asi najlepsi stadion(osobne ho povazujem za hokejovejsi nez ten v SNV), ale nebolo by z hladiska celkoveho rozvoja hokeja na Slovensku rozumnejsie zainvestovat v KK? Vsetci vieme, ako tunajsi stadion dopadol a to sa v KK kedysi nedavno este hrala extraliga. Stadion v PP zvacsovat netreba, jeho sucastna kapacita klubu bohato(skor by sa patrilo napisat slovko "prebohato") staci a celkovo az na ten vonkajsi hangarovy look je to jedna z naj aren u nas. Vystavbou/dostavbou stadiona v KK by vznikla dalsia(osobne dufam ze) kvalitna a reprezentativna hala nielen na hokej, ale aj na ine podujatia. Novy stadion v LM uz povazujem za nevyhnutnost a tak nejak aj zadostucinenie tunajsiemu klubu za jeho prinos pre SVK hokej. Vychovalo sa tam dost vela kvalitnych hracov nato, aby fanusikovia museli chodit do takej budy(pred casom som tam bol parkrat aj osobne a naozaj to uz chce len zburat a postavit nieco aspon trochu suvisiace s 21. storocim).


----------



## Ayran

všetko pekne čo si napisal  ale na finale olympiskych ti treba velky štadion a aj ked sa v poprade zväčši na 7000 tak na semifinale a finale je to sakramensky malo, či chceme alebo minimalne jeden štadion sa postaviť musi a som skor zato aby sa postavil v mikulaši... je to taka liahen slovenskeho hokeja


----------



## slovanista222

Ono to bolo praveze aj tak myslene, ze "hlavna" hala pre ZOH by bola v LM. Co si pamatam, tak aj existoval nejaky projekt na cca 5500-6000 miestny stadion v LM, ten novy by na tom mohol byt snad este o nejakych 1000-1500 miest lepsie. Ze je to na finale malo je mi nad slnko jasne uz od sameho zaciatku, ale treba si uvedomit, ze v tomto regione(a mozno aj celkovo momentalne na slovensku) vacsi stadion nevyuzijes a ani neuzivis. To ze ma byt cely hokejovy turnaj vylucne u nas sa mi zda len take mazanie polskeho madu pod slovensky nos, minimalne finale a zapas o bronz si poliaci presunu do Krakova, kde budu mat kapacitne vyhovujuci arenu. Ja si ale myslim, ze komplet skupinova faza(LM,KK) + oba semifinalove zapasy(LM) by nam mohli aj po stranke vyrazneho zlepsenia hokejovej infrastruktury plne postacovat. Zas netreba byt nenazrany, aj ked je to celkom bezna slovenska vlastnost.


----------



## E499.3056

Anuris said:


> E499, nebud naivny. Samozrejme, ze je to sucast (rozmahajucej sa) taktiky...


Podla mna je nejaka taktika len konspiracna teoria. Robil som na urade a viem ako to tam funguje.


----------



## Qwert

slovanista222 said:


> Trochu sa vam votriem do tych korupcnych kecov, ktore sprevadzaju snad kazdu novu stavbu na Slovensku(preberate to tu tak casto a s takym nadsenim ako keby ste si nato doteraz este nezvykli  ). Nejak nechapem dovod, preco chcu mat ten hokejovy turnaj v PP. Lepsie povedane chapem to z toho hladiska, ze v podtatranskom regione ma PP asi najlepsi stadion(osobne ho povazujem za hokejovejsi nez ten v SNV), ale nebolo by z hladiska celkoveho rozvoja hokeja na Slovensku rozumnejsie zainvestovat v KK? Vsetci vieme, ako tunajsi stadion dopadol a to sa v KK kedysi nedavno este hrala extraliga. Stadion v PP zvacsovat netreba, jeho sucastna kapacita klubu bohato(skor by sa patrilo napisat slovko "prebohato") staci a celkovo az na ten vonkajsi hangarovy look je to jedna z naj aren u nas. Vystavbou/dostavbou stadiona v KK by vznikla dalsia(osobne dufam ze) kvalitna a reprezentativna hala nielen na hokej, ale aj na ine podujatia. Novy stadion v LM uz povazujem za nevyhnutnost a tak nejak aj zadostucinenie tunajsiemu klubu za jeho prinos pre SVK hokej. Vychovalo sa tam dost vela kvalitnych hracov nato, aby fanusikovia museli chodit do takej budy(pred casom som tam bol parkrat aj osobne a naozaj to uz chce len zburat a postavit nieco aspon trochu suvisiace s 21. storocim).


Celé ZOH sú jedna veľká korupčná príležitosť, žiaden iný zmysel nemajú, takže je prirodzené, že sa tu o tom diskutuje. Nikto ale nebráni aj diskusii v iných rovinách. Keď budú nejaké konkrétne projekty, tak určite nebude problém o nich v tomto alebo v príslušných threadoch diskutovať. 



E499.3056 said:


> Podla mna je nejaka taktika len konspiracna teoria. Robil som na urade a viem ako to tam funguje.


Z toho, čo si povedal, vyplýva že ľudia rozkrádajúci tento štát vlastne žiadnu taktiku pri tom rozkrádaní nevyužívajú. S tým si dovolím nesúhlasiť.


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Z toho, čo si povedal, vyplýva že ľudia rozkrádajúci tento štát vlastne žiadnu taktiku pri tom rozkrádaní nevyužívajú. S tým si dovolím nesúhlasiť.


Ja samozrejme nikomu jeho iluzie brat nechcem


----------



## Qwert

E499.3056 said:


> Ja samozrejme nikomu jeho iluzie brat nechcem


Len podotknem, že ja si nemyslím, že toto je jediná taktika, ani to, že každé jedno meškanie je spôsobené týmto.


----------



## Anuris

Qwert said:


> Len podotknem, že ja si nemyslím, že toto je jediná taktika, ani to, že každé jedno meškanie je spôsobené týmto.


S tymto (a v podstate aj s drvivou vacsinou tvojich ostatnych nazorov v tomto aj v dalsich threadoch) mozem iba suhlasit. 

Naco sa vlastne na tomto fore (hlavne pokial ide o spolocensko-politicko-ekonomicke otazky) vobec k niecomu vyjadrovat, ked skor ci neskor tu istu myslienku daleko vyrecnejsim a sofistikovanejsim, ci naopak strucnejsim a vystiznejsim, sposobom odprezentuju Qwert s Kaxnom?


----------



## E499.3056

Qwert said:


> Len podotknem, že ja si nemyslím, že toto je jediná taktika, ani to, že každé jedno meškanie je spôsobené týmto.


Ale to je len zlomok oproti tomu, co sa denne strati na beznych verejnych obstaravaniach.


----------



## Qwert

E499.3056 said:


> Ale to je len zlomok oproti tomu, co sa denne strati na beznych verejnych obstaravaniach.


V prvom rade sa plytvá už len tým, že sa nakupujú veci, ktoré by sa nakúpiť vôbec nemuseli alebo nie v takom množstve. (To je napríklad prípad ZOH.) Keď sa aj nakupuje niečo, čo je potrebné, tak sa veľa subjektov ani neprihlási, lebo vedia, že je to len mrhanie časom a energiou. Niekedy sa ani prihlásiť nemôžu, lebo sa vymyslia nejaké "objektívne" kritériá, ktoré ich vyradia. Kritéria šité na jedného uchádzača, to je jednoducho nikdy nehynúca klasika, pritom takéto veci by sa dali veľmi ľahko eliminovať, keby sa chcelo. Ďalej sa dajú "nesprávni" uchádzači vylúčiť pre rôzne formálne nedostatky, ale to je už diletantstvo, správny verejný tender má byť istý už od začiatku. Veľa z týchto vecí sa samozrejme ľahšie robí (obhajuje) v časovej tiesni.


----------



## KLEPETO

Mal by som takú poznámku k tomuto galakoncertu. Konkrétne k hokejovej časti zimnej olympiády. Pokiaľ sa aj nejakým zázrakom stane, že to budeme s Poliakmi organizovať a ešte väčším zázrakom, že celá hokejová časť by sa odohrala na našom území v spomínaných 2 mestách (Poprad, Mikuláš), aká kapacita by mala byť min. tých štadiónov. Lebo, keď tie dve mestá nie sú schopné udržiavať v normálnom stave tie 5000-7000 štadióny, ako chcú tie mestá udržiavať a platiť náklady za 10-12000 štadióny, keď bude po všetkom. Nehnevajte sa na mňa, ale tie mesta sú prťavé na takéto búdy, keď vidím, že niekoľkonásobne väčšie KE a BA majú čo robiť aby ich štadióny si zarobili aspoň na chod a údržbu rôznymi inými akciami okrem hokeja. 
Komu vlastne tie štadióny by ostali? Mestu, štátu, hokejovému zväzu vo vlastníctve? Alebo to postaví nejaký súkromník a tieto tri subjekty si to budú od neho prenajímať?


----------



## Ayran

^^ treba jeden maly a jeden velky , maly neni problem , ten stavat netreba treba velky, poprad by bol schopny ho uzivit si myslim. Aj teraz tam hrala zenska repre akcie su tam často a do tatier chodia aj timy z khl na sustredenie


----------



## wuane

KLEPETO said:


> Mal by som takú poznámku k tomuto galakoncertu. Konkrétne k hokejovej časti zimnej olympiády. Pokiaľ sa aj nejakým zázrakom stane, že to budeme s Poliakmi organizovať a ešte väčším zázrakom, že celá hokejová časť by sa odohrala na našom území v spomínaných 2 mestách (Poprad, Mikuláš), aká kapacita by mala byť min. tých štadiónov. Lebo, keď tie dve mestá nie sú schopné udržiavať v normálnom stave tie 5000-7000 štadióny, ako chcú tie mestá udržiavať a platiť náklady za 10-12000 štadióny, keď bude po všetkom. Nehnevajte sa na mňa, ale tie mesta sú prťavé na takéto búdy, keď vidím, že niekoľkonásobne väčšie KE a BA majú čo robiť aby ich štadióny si zarobili aspoň na chod a údržbu rôznymi inými akciami okrem hokeja.
> Komu vlastne tie štadióny by ostali? Mestu, štátu, hokejovému zväzu vo vlastníctve? Alebo to postaví nejaký súkromník a tieto tri subjekty si to budú od neho prenajímať?


Cital som v novom case (  ) vyjadrenie Nemecka,ze si to predstavuju sposobom mobilnych tribun.Cize by sa to po Olympiade rozobralo a stadion by ostal s kapacitou cca 7000.


----------



## Ayran

tak ak by bolo na mne ... olympiadu škrtnem a radšej sem dotiahnem majstrovstva v alpskom lyžovani a MS v hokeji ( aj juniorov) pripadne biatlon... a ziskali by sme viac ako tieto Olympiske...


----------



## Qwert

Ayran said:


> tak ak by bolo na mne ... olympiadu škrtnem a radšej sem dotiahnem majstrovstva v alpskom lyžovani a MS v hokeji ( aj juniorov) pripadne biatlon... a ziskali by sme viac ako tieto Olympiske...


Určite by sa aj MOV inak pozeral na našu prípadnú budúcu kandidatúru, keby sme mali za sebou niekoľkonásobnú organizáciu takýchto podujatí. Tá prípadná budúca kandidatúra by ale nemala byť za Ficovho života.


----------



## Anuris

Ayran said:


> tak ak by bolo na mne ... olympiadu škrtnem a radšej sem dotiahnem majstrovstva v alpskom lyžovani a MS v hokeji ( aj juniorov) pripadne biatlon... a ziskali by sme viac ako tieto Olympiske...


Tiez si to myslim.

Minule som asi v rozhlase ci kde (snazil som sa to teraz najst, ale neuspesne) zachytil ako sa nejaky expert z reklamno-marketingovej brandze vyjadroval k prinosom OH pre propagaciu Slovenska, ak bude v nazve uvedeny iba Krakow a hovoril, ze ten prinos by bol velmi nizky, bez hokeja prakticky nulovy...

Aj tak neviem, preco Poprad pri svojej kandidature mohol mat v nazve za pomlckou aj Tatry a Krakow nie? Nie je to ani o tom, ze by ten nazov bol moc medzinarodny, kedze svoju (mini)cast Tatier maju aj Poliaci. Alebo sa medzicasom menili pravidla?

Tu su inak dva celkom dobre clanky k teme OH na Slovensku - jeden aktualny a jeden retrospektivny...


----------



## ejo

Kašľať na OH. Stačilo ak by naši tupci pohli gebulami a mohli sme ich mať úplne zadarmo. Kedže nemožno v názve propagovať SR a z hokeja je trt no a poliaci potrebujú naše hory tak im treba navrhnúť, že my z OH budeme mať veľké H malé O rímska 5-ka N a O, že im ich prenajmeme s tým, že celé OH zaplatia a vybudujú v tatrách potrebné športoviská. No a môžu to propagovať ako Poľsko.
Hotelieri zarobia, ľudia uvidia a poliaci sa spropagujú.


----------



## Ayran

http://www.expres.sk/clanok/4771/brano-zavodsky-nazivo-frantisek-chmelar.html

tu kecal chmelar...uz by fakt mal ist do toho dôchodku


----------



## letsgofurther

Tento projekt je od zaciatku jeden velky omyl vychodoeuropskeho typu. Umysel Poliakov usporiadat ZOH uplne chapem, je to dost velka krajina a ma na to aj ekonomicke moznosti (hlavne kvoli velkosti). Akurat ma smolu, ze nema zjazdovky, tak sa obratili na nas... ono principialne by to mozno slo, ale proste pre nas je to ekonomicky nezmysel a zbytocnost. Hlavne v tejto dobe. hno:

Ovela vacsi zmysel by malo peniaze investovat do vsestranneho rozvoju sportu, kompletnej reformy jeho financovania, najma mladeze + do systematickeho budovania infrastruktury a jej udrzby.

Pokial ide o organizaciu velkych sporotvych podujati, mali by sme na to ist krok za krokom. Dat do poriadku biatlonovy areal v Osrblii, vratit tam pravidelny SP a pokusit sa o MS. V alpskom lyzovani konecne usporiadat SP, ci uz v Jasnej alebo Vratnej. Postupne obnovit areal severskych sportov na Strbskom plese, pokusit sa o organizaciu SP. V horizonte 10 rokov mozno zase MS v hokeji, medzitym juniorske MS, atd... Jednoducho systematicke budovanie sporotvisk, vychova talentov, popularizacia sportu a ked toto budeme robit 20-30 rokov, tak potom sa mozeme uchadzat o ZOH aj sami. :cheers:

Dobre a teraz dobre rano, vitajme v realite, to co som napisal sa samozrejme konat nebude :lol:


----------



## wuane

del pls


----------



## Ayran

letsgofurther said:


> Pokial ide o organizaciu velkych sporotvych podujati, mali by sme na to ist krok za krokom. Dat do poriadku biatlonovy areal v Osrblii, vratit tam pravidelny SP a pokusit sa o MS. V alpskom lyzovani konecne usporiadat SP, ci uz v Jasnej alebo Vratnej. Postupne obnovit areal severskych sportov na Strbskom plese, pokusit sa o organizaciu SP. V horizonte 10 rokov mozno zase MS v hokeji, medzitym juniorske MS, atd... Jednoducho systematicke budovanie sporotvisk, vychova talentov, popularizacia sportu a ked toto budeme robit 20-30 rokov, tak potom sa mozeme uchadzat o ZOH aj sami. :cheers:
> 
> Dobre a teraz dobre rano, vitajme v realite, to co som napisal sa samozrejme konat nebude :lol:


Juniorske MS su zabookovane do 2022, paradoxne normalne MS su iba do 2017  a my chceme tie 2018.


----------



## Kvietok

Poliaci už oficiálne ponúkli Slovákom hokejové turnaje ZOH 2022



> V prípade úspechu spoločnej kandidatúry Poľska a Slovenska na zimné olympijské hry 2022 by sa oba hokejové turnaje hrali v Poprade a Liptovskom Mikuláši.
> 
> v prípade úspechu kandidatúry musia v Poprade a Liptovskom Mikuláši postaviť nové zimné štadióny.
> 
> „V Liptovskom Mikuláši by to možno vyriešila modernizácia súčasného, ale v Poprade by sme museli postaviť nový. Pre ženský turnaj potrebujeme športovisko s kapacitou minimálne 6000 divákov, pre mužský hokej treba vybudovať zimný štadión s hľadiskom pre aspoň 10 000 divákov,“ vysvetlil František Chmelár.
> 
> pravda.sk


----------



## Nido

Ayran said:


> Juniorske MS su zabookovane do 2022, paradoxne normalne MS su iba do 2017  a my chceme tie 2018.


a kazdy druhy rok su tie juniorske do 20 rokov v Kanade, ale tak mozno raz sa podari, zatial su potvrdene len MS do 18 rokov u nas na rok 2017.


----------



## Ayran

Nido said:


> a kazdy druhy rok su tie juniorske do 20 rokov v Kanade, ale tak mozno raz sa podari, zatial su potvrdene len MS do 18 rokov u nas na rok 2017.


nesu kazdy rok v kanade teraz bola Ufa, potom idu švedi, kanada,finsko, kanada, usa, kanada a ceši


----------



## Nido

Ayran said:


> nesu kazdy rok v kanade teraz bola Ufa, potom idu švedi, kanada,finsko, kanada, usa, kanada a ceši


no nie, lebo som pisal ze su kazdy druhy rok, teda presnejsie ze budu kazdy druhy rok v Kanade.


----------



## NuSo

To je nejako oficiálne dané, že musia byť každý druhý rok v Kanade ?


----------



## Ayran

neni tak si to zarezervovali...


----------



## Cudzinec

Škoda, že Olympismus je taká šialená megalománská akcia... dokázal by som si predstaviť OH v Poprade-Tatrách, ako komornejšiu akciu... myslím v porovnaní s Vancouverom, Salt Lake City, Sochi či Turínom. Menšie štadióny a športoviská, menej návštevníkov, celé by to mohlo byť marketingovo postavené ako "Olympiáda rodinného typu".

No je jasné, že by to bol jeden veľký tunel orgainozavaný skupinkou vládou dosadených a spriaznených "odborníkov" s jediným cieľom - poriadne sa nabaliť!!!


----------



## Nido

NuSo said:


> To je nejako oficiálne dané, že musia byť každý druhý rok v Kanade ?


nie je to ziadne pravidlo ako bolo spomenute, ale o juniorsky sampionat je v Kanade velky zaujem, preto ho tam chcu pravidelne mat, ved aj navstevnosti na zapasoch su tam pocas MS U20 take ze v Europe mozu len tisko zavidiet, finalove zapasy sa dostavaju k 20tisicovej hranici, a aj mladi Slovaci tam bezne hraju pred 10-15 tisic divakmi.


----------



## NuSo

Fajn, ale aká krajina má tak silné lobby, aby usporadúvala majstrovstvá každý druhý rok ? To sa mi zdá vážne prehané.


----------



## KLEPETO

Tak je hotovo. V Bratislave sa LOH konať nebude, Fídeňaci v referende zahlasovali proti usporiadaniu. 
http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...-aj-moznost-s-bratislavou.html?page_id=315868

Takže táto kapitola je uzavretá a môžeme sa plne venovať mokrému snu o ZOH v Tatrách.


----------



## Cudzinec

KLEPETO said:


> Takže táto kapitola je uzavretá a môžeme sa plne venovať mokrému snu o ZOH v Tatrách.


no predsa len tento sen je viac reálnejší ako LOH v Bratislave... sorry, ku všetkej úcte k našemu hlavnému mestu ktoré mám rád, to musel byť úplný blbec kto prišiel s nápadom usporiadať LOH v Bratislave :nuts:


----------



## michaelse

ja ani neviem ako by sa bratislava vysporiadala financne s niecim takym kedze mesto je zadlzene az po usi,,a takmer kazde mesto ktore organizovalo OH financne na to takmer vykrvacalo co viem a a to napriek tomu ze mesta OH nefinancujuale ale vyvolanych investicii by pre mesto bolo strasne vela


----------



## R1S0

vazne uzasne,nic nam tu nechyba,vsetko klape ako ma a tak porozmyslajme,na co by sme mohli vyuzit ten prebytok rozpoctu,ked uz nemame ziadne dlhy,nemame kde investovat,lebo vsetko je uz na svetovej urovni.....
teraz vazne,stat nema na *zakladne veci ako skolstvo a zdravotnictvo*(a ked ma,tak sa to rozkradne),400km dialnic sa stavia 50 rokov za abnormalne vysoku cenu,cesty su v stave,aky nemaju ani v rumunsku,ale nie,my sa ideme hrat na gerojov a ideme robit olympiadu. len preto,lebo nas zrazu niekto oslovil.... 

tejto podpore by som rozumel,ak by tu vsetko ozaj klapalo ako ma,a keby sme neboli ako stat najvacsimi chudakmi v EU.reci o propagacii a zvyseni cestovne ruchu si nechajte,po olympiade bude vsetko v starych kolajach a nikto tu nepachne....


----------



## zaq-

Name user 1 said:


> ked sa dokonci infrastruktura na severe a vychode Slovenska aj kvoli tomu, ze sa bude planovat ZOH a pridu investori, tak budete priemernemu Slovakovy tazko vysvetlovat aka je ta olympiada zla a draha..


Jasne, ty uz mas rovnaku logiku, ako Robert Fico.

Staci postavit infrastrukturu, potom pridu investori a my budeme vsetci bohati.

Tak Fico, ako aj ty, ste vymysleli ekonomicke perpetum mobile.


Nevies mi potom vysvetlit, preco aj ked toto nefunguje nikde inde na svete,preco by to malo fungovat prave na Slovensku?


----------



## Qwert

Name user 1 said:


> ked sa dokonci infrastruktura na severe a vychode Slovenska aj kvoli tomu, ze sa bude planovat ZOH a pridu investori, tak budete priemernemu Slovakovy tazko vysvetlovat aka je ta olympiada zla a draha..
> 
> - taky Slovacisko povie: "Boha jeho a ked sme sa skladali na VW a prispievali 500 milionov euro dotaciami (odpustnie dani, subvencie atd), tak to bolo ok a ked chceme cosi stavat u nas tak to uz nie je OK a zrazu je to uz zle. Sak mi sme chudobnejsi ako zapad Slovenska, kde ide 90% investicii, pretoze je tam dialnicne a zleznicne spojenie uz vybudovane a aj my chceme statnu pomoc a investicie do infrasturktury."


Tá infraštruktúra na severe Slovenska sa predsa už stavia. Do roku 2022 bude snáď už hotová komplet D1 a celkom dosť úsekov D3 a R3. To bezohľadu na olympiádu. Ale Fico to určite zabalí do nejakého marketingu typu: otvárame nové úseky olympijských diaľnic.


----------



## Ayran

Qwert said:


> Už hovoríš ako Fico. :nuts: Ale fajn, že spomínaš šport. Myslíš, že máme šancu na tej olympiáde aspoň na jednu zlatú medailu? Ja nie. Radšej teda investujme do športu a potom, keď budeme pravidelne dosahovať špičkové výkony, poďme "zabojovať" o olympiádu.


Ak si nemyslis ze mame šancu na zlatú, tak radšej šport nepozeraj... takych "vlastencov" ako ty tu je plna republika 
a nehovorim ako fico, len to berem ako to je, či sa ti to páči alebo nie.


----------



## zaq-

Este k tej efektivite vystavby:



[SK]peter said:


> podla logiky niektorých sa nemajú stavať cesty, školy, nemocnice, cyklochodníky. ved na tom všetkom sa dá nabaliť. čiže čo teda stavať?


Na priklade Irska:
Peter, irsky ekonomicky zazrak bol pesne ten isty, ktory prebehol vo vsetkych vyspelych krajinach a ktory je vlastne podstatou mojho projektu.

Na jeho zaciatku si krajina musi realne uvedomit svoj zaostaly stav za svetom a musi mat snahu na jeho napravu.
Ono staci, ked si toto uvedomia politici.

Potom sa zacne s reformami, ktore dokazu priviest krajinu na tu uroven krajin vyspeleho sveta.
Prave toto sa doposial najrychlejsie podarilo asi Irsku.
Pretoze ono to chvilu trva, kym sa ludia zmenia a najma sa naucia efektivne pracovat.

Ale, aby som sa vratil k vystavbe:
Iri, aj ked u nich tie reformy prebiehali uz v plnom prude, stale si uvedomovali zaostalost svojho podnikatelskeho sektora a preto najvacsie projekty v tej dobe im stavali stavebne firmy z Japonska, Nemecka, alebo UK.
Toto je inac taktiez dnesny priklad Polska, ktore koli co najlcnejsej cene hlada stavebne firmy z celeho sveta.

V Irsku v tej dobe stavali tie zahranicne fimy preto, *pretoze dokazali stavat lacnejsie a kvalitnejsie.*


Dnes napriklad, to uz neplati.
Dns su to praveze irske stavebne firmy, ktore chodia stavat do celeho sveta a samozrejme vyhravaju doma vsetky zakazky.
Dnes napr. irske stavebne firmy dokazali na dialnicnom okruhu Dublina, ktory ma 45 km, pristavit 3 pruh pocas plnej prevadzky, po nociach a tak rychlo, ze niektori si prakticky ani nevsimli, kedy sa tento postavil.

Tak isto na tom okruhu zburali pocas plneho prevozu vsetky obrovske vypadove kruhace a nahradili ich komplikovanou sustavou nadjazdov a podjazdov, ktore nahradenim kruhacov rapidne znizili trafik.

A znova - dokazali to spravit po nociach a pocas zopar mesiacov.

Toto je to, co dokaze efektivny a konkurencieschopny stavebny sektor.


----------



## Qwert

Ayran said:


> Ak si nemyslis ze mame šancu na zlatú, tak radšej šport nepozeraj... takych "vlastencov" ako ty tu je plna republika
> a nehovorim ako fico, len to berem ako to je, či sa ti to páči alebo nie.


Na posledných ZOH získala zlatú a striebornú medailu Kuzminová a jednu bronzovú Hurajt. Títo už vtedy budú na dôchodku a nemám pocit, že by sa u nás nejako masívne podporovali zimné športy a že by sa o 9 rokov dalo očakávať, že Slovensko dosiahne na nejaké medaile. Aj keď v rámci nejakej štatistickej odchýlky to neviem vylúčiť. Dokopy, ak dobre počítam, ich máme v ére samostatnosti 4, z toho 2 získala Ruska. O čom je teda akože naša kandidatúra, keď máme de facto len jeden ako tak na úrovni zimný šport - hokej? Teda môžme "nakúpiť" nejaké talenty z východnej Európy, to je pravda.


----------



## Phill




----------



## letsgofurther

Mna udivuje logika ludi, ktori si mysia, ze dialnica znamena automaticky narast pracovnych miest v regione. Rovnako vtipne a smutne boli predpovede o tom, aky uzasny efekt budu mat MS v hokeji na cestovny ruch. Vysledok? Pocet turistov je uplne rovnaky ako predtym, BA sa zadlzila "po usi" a nove pracovne miesta kvoli tomu turnaju nevznikli ziadne (ak neratame par zamestnancov isteho hotela)...


----------



## beardie

dnes podobne porovnanie spravili v spravach na Markize, pocet turistov sice stupol o 0,5 %, ale priemerny pocet noci klesol o 5 %

olympiada na Slovensku je blbost, na cestovny ruch to ma marginalny dopad, pomoze to len nabalit sa oligarchom, sme chudobna krajina, ktora na to nema teraz a nebude mat ani o 9 rokov


----------



## Name user 1

letsgofurther said:


> Mna udivuje logika ludi, ktori si mysia, ze dialnica znamena automaticky narast pracovnych miest v regione....


a mna udivuje Zilincan (teda ak si zo Ziliny - co mas pod Avatarom), ktory nevie, ze podmienka investicie KIA bola v podpisanom memorande medzi investorom a Slovensko: dialnica do Ziliny a zeleznicna elektrifikovana pripojka..

korelacia medzi infrastrukturov a investiciami existuje, pravdaze pre investicie s velkou pridanou hodnotou (aka IT) infrastruktura nie je az taka dolezita, ale kolko % nezamestnanych (so zakladnym pripadne strednym vzdelanim) moze zamestnanie pozadujuce vysoku pridanu hodnotu tvorenu inovaciami na Slovensku zamestnat?


----------



## Name user 1

Qwert said:


> Tá infraštruktúra na severe Slovenska sa predsa už stavia. Do roku 2022 bude snáď už hotová komplet D1 a celkom dosť úsekov D3 a R3. To bezohľadu na olympiádu.


Ako velmi si zelam, aby si mal pravdu.


----------



## zaq-

Name user 1 said:


> a mna udivuje Zilincan (teda ak si zo Ziliny - co mas pod Avatarom), ktory nevie, ze podmienka investicie KIA bola v podpisanom memorande dialnica do Ziliny a zeleznicna elektrifikovana pripojka..


Preco je potom taky chudobny vychod Madarska, ktory tie dialnice ma?
Alebo Vychodne Nemecko?
Juzne Taliansko?

A preco potom investori chodia do Rumunska a Bulharska, ktore dialnice nemaju takmer ziadne a este pred tymito krajinami maju dialnice vsetky ostatne vychodoeuropske a juhoeuropske krajiny, ktore su geograficky blizsie Zapadu?





Name user 1 said:


> korelacia medzi infrastrukturov a investiciami existuje, pravdaze pre investicie s velkou pridanou hodnotou (aka IT) infrastruktura nie je az taka dolezita, ale kolko % nezamestnanych IT priemysel zamestna?


Praveze IT dokaze zamestnat ovela viac ludi, ako tazky priemysel.
Tazky priemysel, kde patria aj automobilky, je na Slovensku vylucne koli nizsim mzdam, oproti domovskym krajinam automobilovych vyrobcov.
Ked sa mzdy dvihnu nad urcitu hranicu, odidu.

Takto sa Slovensko dobrovolne stava otrokom Zapadu.
Koncept ekonomiky co najnizsich miezd je ten najhorsi mozny koncept - pretoze jednak vylucuje rast ostatnych sektorov - sluzieb, stavebnictva a ostatnych a jednak je zavisly na cudzom kapitaly/investiciach.
Krajina je potom chudobna a zaostala sama z vlastneho presvedcenia a nema nadej na zlepsenie.


Irsko napr, od zaciatku budovalo koncept ekonomiky s co najvyssimi mzdami.
Tak ziskalo ovela menej pracovnych miest od zahranicnych investorov ako Slovensko, ale Iri na tychto miestach boli a su vyborne odmenovani, co umoznilo Irsku rozvoj ostatnych spotrebnych odvetvi.

Tak malo Irsko pred krizou o polovicu menej zamestnanych ludi v IT priemysle ako SLovensko v jeho celkovom priemysle, ale v Irsku tito dobre zaplateni ludia vytvorili nasobne viac pracovnych miest, ako ti zle zaplateni ludia na Slovensku, ktori si z platu mozu dovolit maximalne zakladne ludske potreby.
Ved nakoniec, Slovensko nikdy nemalo nejaku nizku nezamestnanost a navyse z neho emigrovalo nejakych 300-400 000 ludi.
Irsko malo vtedy 4% nezamestnanost a k Irom vtedy imigrovalo nejakych 400 000 ludi.

To mas rozdiel v zamestnanosti ako krava a to vsetko vdaka tomu, ze Iri sa zameriavaju na priemysel s vyssou pridanou hodnotou, ktory tie irske vysoke mzdy dokaze zaplatit.
Aj ked ho je ovela menej, ako priemyslu na Slovensku.

Tak sa da povedat, ze jeden dobre zaplateny IT-eak, vytvori 8-nasobne viac pracovnych miest, ako zle zaplateny pracovnik automobilky.

Samzorejme, toto plati iba v pripade, ze krajina ma vytvoreny moderny efektivny zapadoeuropsky podnikatelsky sektor, ktory tie dostupne sluzby a produkty dokaze tomu IT-ovi poskytnut.
Slovensko ho nema.


----------



## letsgofurther

Name user 1 said:


> a mna udivuje Zilincan (teda ak si zo Ziliny - co mas pod Avatarom), ktory nevie, ze podmienka investicie KIA bola v podpisanom memorande medzi investorom a Slovensko: dialnica do Ziliny a zeleznicna elektrifikovana pripojka..
> 
> korelacia medzi infrastrukturov a investiciami existuje, pravdaze pre investicie s velkou pridanou hodnotou (aka IT) infrastruktura nie je az taka dolezita, ale kolko % nezamestnanych (so zakladnym pripadne strednym vzdelanim) moze zamestnanie pozadujuce vysoku pridanu hodnotu tvorenu inovaciami na Slovensku zamestnat?


Porovnavas hrusky s jablkami, skus si este raz moj post precitat poriadne a sustredit sa na volbu slov. Aby som ti to ulahcil, najma na to slovo automaticky...
Samozrejme, ze korelacia medzi investiaciami a infrastrukturou existuje. Nic take som predsa nespochybnil. Co spochybnujem je ta pseudoargumentacia za ZOH, ktora je na urovni typu "bude to velka propagacia, zasadne sa zvysi cestovny ruch, vybuduje sa infrastruktura a budu nasledkom toho velke investicie". Ved to su na teplej vode postavene tvrdenia, ziadne studie, koncepcia ani nic podobne neexistuje. Len aby si to ludia, co sa na tom nabalia a ti, co im slepo veria, vedeli zdovodnit.
Po druhe, na OH kandiduju mesta. To, ze premier sam od seba povie v mediach vetu "ideme do toho", absolutne bez akejkolvek verejnej debaty a v podstate aj bez vyjadrenia vsetkych dokuntych samosprav, len svedci o stave demokracie a vyspelosti nasej obianskej spolocnosti. Nedokazem si predstavit, ze by toto povedal norsky alebo rakusky premier. Fico si jednoducho mysli, ze je Lukasenko alebo Putin a ze Slovaci su hlupe stado. Ale mozno, ze v tomto bode ma aj pravdu...


----------



## Amrafel

zaq- said:


> Praveze IT dokaze zamestnat ovela viac ludi, ako tazky priemysel.
> Tazky priemysel, kde patria aj automobilky, je na Slovensku vylucne koli nizsim mzdam, oproti domovskym krajinam automobilovych vyrobcov.
> Ked sa mzdy dvihnu nad urcitu hranicu, odidu.


Toto je síce v tomto threade OT, ale mýliš sa. V konglomeráte všetkých faktorov, pre ktoré došli automobilky na Slovensko, sú mzdy v podstate marginálnym dôvodom. Pri celkových nákladoch na výrobu tvoria len malé percento (možno jednociferné číslo). Našťastie máme iné konkurenčné výhody, no automobilky nepovedia, že došli práve preto, možno aby Slováci nežiadali oveľa vyššie platy.


----------



## zaq-

Amrafel said:


> Toto je síce v tomto threade OT, ale mýliš sa. V konglomeráte všetkých faktorov, pre ktoré došli automobilky na Slovensko, sú mzdy v podstate marginálnym dôvodom. Pri celkových nákladoch na výrobu tvoria len malé percento (možno jednociferné číslo). Našťastie máme iné konkurenčné výhody, no automobilky nepovedia, že došli práve preto, možno aby Slováci nežiadali oveľa vyššie platy.


V poriadku, ak sa mylim, tak ma oprav.
Ake su to potom faktory?
Aj ked, dokazem si okamzite spomenut minimalne na jeden - neuveritelne flexibilny Zakonnik prace, podla ktoreho su zamestnanci na Slovensku prakticky dobrovolnymi otrokmi.
Scasti vsak s tymto flexibilnym zakonnikom suhlasim.

naspat k teme - prave ta flexibilita pri nielen praci, nocnych smenach, ale aj pri prijimani a prepustani zamestnacov je dovodom, preco VW vyraba na Slovensku automobily, ktore iba zacinaju a o ktorych sa nevie, aky budu mat odbyt.
Tym padom kolko zamestnacov bude VW ,,zajtra'' potrebovat a kolkych moze nechat doma, prepustit, alebo ich nahnat na nocnu.


Mimo tej flexibility, naozaj neviem o ziadnom inom dovode.
Aj ked nevylucujem, ze neexituje.
Ak ho teda poznas, tak ho povedz. :cheers:


----------



## marish

trapni zebraci svajciari v referende odmietli ZOH a este trapnejsi viedencania odmietli LOH. my sme ale hrdi slovaci, komplet za vodou, tak skocme do toho nezmyslu po hlave bez najmensieho zamyslenia sa, hned ako na nas niekto piskne... ten rozdiel v mentalitach narodov snad uz ani nemoze byt priepastnejsi. :nuts:


----------



## zaq-

A inac, co sa tyka toho ,,marginalneho nakladu'' miezd na celkove vydaje:

VW Ba ma nejakych 10 000 zamestnacov.
Skusme si predstavit, ze by tito dostali mesacne len o 1 000 euro viac na vyplatu.
To mas rocny narast nakladov o 120 milionov euro.
Zisk bratislavskeho zavodu VW sa vsak pohybuje okolo 400-500 milionov euro rocne.

Cize, len toto zvysenie by znamenalo pokles zisku o 25%.
A to si myslim, ze nie je celkom marginalne cislo.


----------



## zaq-

marish said:


> trapni zebraci svajciari v referende odmietli ZOH a este trapnejsi viedencania odmietli LOH. my sme ale hrdi slovaci, komplet za vodou, tak skocme do toho nezmyslu po hlave bez najmensieho zamyslenia sa, hned ako na nas niekto piskne... ten rozdiel v mentalitach narodov snad uz ani nemoze byt priepastnejsi. :nuts:


Fico hned v prvej vete povedal, ze to nie je megalomania. 

Cize sam si dobre uvedomuje, ze je to cista megalomania, inac by to slovo nespomenul.

Zrejme ho vsak tlacia J&T, spolu s tatranskymi starostami.
Tito slepi a tupi ludia ziju totiz v skalopevnom presvedceni, ze Tatry ponukaju turistom vsetko, co tito potrebuju a jediny problem preco v nich turisti nie su, je v slabej propagacii regionu a celkovo Slovenska. 

Ako som to vsak spomenul, tito ludia su jednak slepi a jednak uplne natvrdli.
Oni preto nevidia a nedokazu pochopit, ze turisti v Tatrach nie su preto, pretoze v nich nedostanu to, co od Tatier ziadaju.

Uz som to spomenul na diskusii na Sme:
J&T si predstavuju podnikanie ako hlupy Jano, pred ktoreho postavis nakradnute vrece penazi.

Preto robia z Tatier to, co Tatry nikdy neboli, nemaju na to ziadne podmienky a zaroven nikdy nedokazu konkurovat tym, od ktorych to J&T kopiruju - luxusnu lyziarsku destinaciu.

Aj ked, aj J&T sa dokaze ucit na vlastnych chybach.
Po tom, co zistili, ze bohati zapadoeuropski turisti sa do Tatier v zivote lyzovat nepridu, J&T zamerali svoje choromyselne plany na pritiahnutie polskych a ukrajinskych lyziarov.

Bez toho, aby si uvedomili, ze ak sa chcu hrat na lyziarsku destinaciu, v tom pripade stale konkuruju Alpam a tym konkurovat jednoducho nedokazu - ani cenou, ani kvalitou.

Pretoze ukrajinskemu lyziarovi je srdecne jedno, ci precestuje v lietadle o 30 min. dlhsie, ale nie je mu ani nahodou jedno, ked za svoje peniaze dostane take drahe a mizerne sluzby, ake Tatry ponukaju v konkurencii Alp.

Prakticky to iste sa tyka Poliakov, ktori radsej prejdu autom nejake tie 3 hodiny navyse, ked dostanu v Rakusku neporovnatelne sluzby a podmienky, za porovnatelne ceny ako v Tatrach, na ich 7, alebo 14-dnovej dovolenke.

Nasilny koncept alpskych lyziarskych stredisk v Tatrach je jednoducho chybny od sameho zakladu.
Tatry mali ist presne tou istou cestou, akou idu Poliaci na tej svojej strane.


Problem je vsak Smer, J&T a cela ta slovenska pereput, ktora nakradla peniaze a nedokaze ich inac investovat, ako kupou hotelov a vystavbou lyziarskych stredisk.
Aj ked na nich pravidelne preraba a zaroven coraz viac vyhana turistov zo Slovenska.



Doplnim este:
uz ked Slovenso chcelo ist silou mocou konceptom turistickeho ruchu rovnakym, ako Rakusania, aspon malo skopirovat tak isto system malych a strednych podnikov, ktore by ten koncept zabezpecili.

Monopolna oligarchicka struktura totiz nikdy nedokaze tymto podnikom konkurovat.
Ani pri slovenskych 4-nasobne nizsich mzdach.


----------



## Name user 1

marish said:


> trapni zebraci svajciari v referende odmietli ZOH :


s velkou pravdepodobnostou by nemali sancu na uspech, pretoze 2x usporiadali ZOH a olympijska komisia by ich nevybrala

mozno dovodom je, ze Svajciarsko uz investovalo peniaze do infrastruktury v priprave na predchadzajuce ZOH a vsetky kopce v Svajci su obsypane hotelmi a lanovkami a nemaju chut stavat dalsiu infrastrukturu

-dovody na to, preco Svajciarko v referende zamietlo ZOH je pre ine krajiny, ktore chcu usporiadat irelevantny 

takzko spekulovat... jedno je iste, ze predchadzajuce 2x s ZOH vo Svajciarsku suhlasili a na to netreba zabudat marish


----------



## marish

Name user 1 said:


> s velkou pravdepodobnostou by nemali sancu na uspech, pretoze 2x usporiadali ZOH a olympijska komisia by ich nevybrala


usa usporaduvali ZOH 4x
francuzsko 3x
taliansko, kanada, norsko, japonsko, rakusko a svajciarsko 2x
svajciari posledne v 1948. fakt si za tymto dovodom stojis?


Name user 1 said:


> mozno dovodom je, ze Svajciarsko uz investovalo peniaze do infrastruktury v priprave na predchadzajuce ZOH a vsetky kopce v Svajci su obsypane hotelmi a lanovkami a nemaju chut stavat dalsiu infrastrukturu


aky zmysel by malo v graubundene stavat dalsiu infrastrukturu, ked (ako pises), ju tam uz maju? vsak prave o to lacnejsie a jednoduchsie by to pre nich bolo. infrastruktura, zjazdovky, ubytovacie kapacity, skusenosti... toto vsetko maju a na spickovej urovni. to je nejaka povinnost pri usporaduvani olympiady postavit vsetko nanovo?


Name user 1 said:


> -dovody na to, preco Svajciarko v referende zamietlo ZOH je pre ine krajiny, ktore chcu usporiadat irelevantny


ten dovod je absolutne jasny. prijde im nerozumne v dnesnej dobe minat peniaze danovych poplatnikov na nepotrebnu zabavu, akou je olympiada.
samozrejme, ze pre ekonomiku slovenska je tento dovod absolutne irelevantny. :lol:


Name user 1 said:


> takzko spekulovat... jedno je iste, ze predchadzajuce 2x s ZOH vo Svajciarsku suhlasili a na to netreba zabudat marish


predchadzajuce 2 olympiady mali v 1928 a 1948. v tej dobe to boli este uplne ine hry a hlavne uplne iny svet. ty chces porovnavat medzivojnovu a povojnovu europu s dneskom?


----------



## MeKE

Neviem príde mi to že niekto sa nesnaží pochopiť ostatných.


----------



## zaq-

Mozno by si mal svoj postoj konkretnejsie vysvetlit.

Frazy, ako:
,,olympiada prinesie mnozstvo vyhod a turistov'',
nestacia.


----------



## MeKE

MeKE said:


> Je ľúto, že sa ľudia musia hádať, keď radšej by mohli diskutovať o možnostiach, predstavách a rôznych zmysluplnejších vecí.
> 1. ZOH 2022 má veľa nevýhod, ale zároveň veľa výhod. (Nepresviedčajte ma o tom, že to nie je tak.)
> 2. Nevýhody sa môžu stať výhodami a naopak. Zviditeľnenie Slovenska môže priviesť množstvo turistov. Dokonca tak veľa, že by sa to skôr vypomstilo. Zadlženie Slovenska môže priniesť zvýšenie daní ale aj môžu olympijské týždne pomôcť podnikateľom, ako v Poľsku, tak na Slovensku. (Myslím v regióne Tatier. Bohužiaľ v Sobraneckom alebo Skalickom okrese bude návratnosť minimálna, ale nie žiadna.)


Prečítaj si to znova a pomaly. Nájdeš tam slovo "môže". Slovo "môže" znamená niečo neutrálne, teda niečo čo teoreticky dopadne dobre alebo teoreticky dopadne zle.


----------



## R1S0

MeKE said:


> Zviditeľnenie Slovenska môže priviesť množstvo turistov. Dokonca tak veľa, že by sa to skôr vypomstilo.


tak vdaka MS v hokeji a EHMK2013 tu je tolko turistov,ze sa clovek na ulici nema kde pohnut.... :cheers:



MeKE said:


> Zadlženie Slovenska môže priniesť zvýšenie daní ale aj môžu olympijské týždne *pomôcť podnikateľom*, ako v Poľsku, tak *na Slovensku. (Myslím v regióne Tatier)*


pokial myslis JAaTY,tak to mas pravdu,lebo tam uz vlastnia pomaly aj kamzikov a svistov... :cheers:

ale vies co,mam napad.nech ropko upravi zakon,ze kto je za OH,nech XY percent dani odvedie na ucet "usporiadanie OH"...kto je proti,tak svojich XY percent dani moze vyuzit,ako chce...a potom si z vyzbieraneho usporiadavajte OH aj kazdy rok...


----------



## MeKE

Stále ma nikto nechápe. hno: *JA NETVRDÍM, ŽE NA 100% SÚHLASÍM S OLYMPIÁDOU.* Uviedol som príklad, čo *môže* nastať. Netvrdím že EHMK prilákalo milióny turistov. Dokonca ja tvrdím, že takú hlúposť tu robiť je možno aj zločin. Len sme sa strápnili. (Mohli namiesto Kunsthall, napríklad spraviť plaváreň a X ďalších vecí-) hno: Takisto MS v hokeji nepriniesli množstvá turistov (niekoľko tisícok ich tu ročne príde). Ale aspoň máme štadión a podnikatelia v obore služieb zarobili nijaké to euro. To by mohlo nastať v prípade ZOH (použil som "by mohlo", pretože to asi skôr pochopíte.) Osobne si myslím, že to turistov, lyžiarov priláka, keď uvidia zjazdovky v Jasnej. Neprídu v miliónoch, ale Slovensku pomôže aj nárast o niekoľko desaťtisíc.


----------



## marish

^^ len aby sa tak *mohlo* stat, tie peniaze sa budu *musiet* vynalozit. a to je pre mna a viacerych tu jednoducho malo. strummer by bol povedal, ze ERoEI je v tomto pripade prilis nizke... :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

Myslím, že každému je jasné, že ekonómia projektov ako OH hrá skôr proti nim, ale pri Olympijských hrách nejde o biznis, ale o prestíž. Kebyže na všetko hľadíme ekonomicky, nikdy by sme nič veľké nedosiahli. Najvýznamnejšie stavby sveta boli budované z prestíže, vo vesmírnych pretekoch išlo o prestíž, pri najväčších umeleckých dielach išlo o prestíž. 

Lenže tu nastupuje znova ten slovenský komplex. Nie, že sme v pokľaku pred inými, ako si myslí Milan, ale že sa bojíme priznať si, že sa im môžeme vyrovnať, a to práve veľkými činmi. Slováci sa do histórie nezapísali veľkými kultúrnymi činmi ako Česi, neboli najväčšou európskou veľmocou ako kedysi Poliaci, nemajú na konte toľko vynálezov ako Maďari. Prečo by Slováci (s Poliakmi) nemohli byť prví v tomto regióne, kto by na svojom území hostil Olympijské hry? A to skoro úplne zadarmo?

Lebo opäť si zopakujme - naše náklady na olympiádu sú minimálne. Areál pre lyžiarske disciplíny už máme viacmenej pripravený, štadión v Poprade by možno stačilo zrekonštruovať a štadión v Liptovskom Mikuláši postaviť nový (a to ešte ani nie je isté, že hokej by na Slovensku bol). Tu nastupuje úloha verejnej kontroly, postrážiť, aby to prešlo bez nekalých praktík. Ďalšie investície by boli do infraštruktúry, ale letisko v Poprade rekonštrukciu potrebuje tak či tak, železničná stanica v Mikuláši pravdepodobne tiež a diaľnice a rýchlostné cesty tým smerom sa už taktiež stavajú, alebo sa dovtedy postavia. Čo sa týka tunelu medzi Štrbským Plesom a Zakopaným, to sa určite bude realizovať formou spoluúčasti a cestovnému ruchu (pripomínam, že v poľských Tatrách sa tlačí obrovské kvantum ľudí zo 40-miliónového poľského trhu) to len pomôže, keď sa prepoja obe strany Tatier. Náklady 300 miliónov eur za to, že Slovensko bude dva týždne stredom pozornosti celého sveta (narozdiel od EHMK či MS IIHF, ktoré majú naozaj minimálny dosah z globálneho hľadiska) za to stoja.

Na druhej strane je pravda, že je veľká kríza a je treba šetriť, ale kríza nebude večne a ja verím, že v roku 2022 to už bude len škaredá spomienka.


----------



## zaq-

Nic v zlom, chlape, ale toto je jedina veta z tvojho prispevku, s ktorou suhlasim:


Amrafel said:


> Lenže tu nastupuje znova ten slovenský komplex.


Zrejme si kazdy z nas predstavuje pod slovom ,,komplex'', nieco ine.
Ja si pod tym pojmom predstavujem presne to, co si opisal - ze OH by sme mali hostit, aby sme sa ,,vyrovnali'' ostatnym krajinam v regione.

Ja sa s nikym nepotrebujem takto vyrovnavat, pretoze ja ziadnymi komplexami menejcennosti netrpim.
Ak existuje nejaka vec, s ktorou chcem, aby sa Slovensko vyrovnalo s ostatnymi civilizovanymi krajinami - tak to je mentalita a zivotna uroven.

A Olympijske hry stoja presne proti v tomto mojom cieli.
Ich organizovanie je pre mna osobne dalsim pokracovanim tej nasej nestastnej mentality, ktora nas priviedla do tohto nasho sucastneho stavu.
Ked my sa vzdy potrebujeme nutkavo s niekym porovnavat, opicit po nic, preberat ich vysledky.
Skoda len, ze sa nezameriavame na cestu, ako oni tieto vysledky dosiahli.
My chceme iba vysledky a to chceme okamzite a naraz.
Preto nikdy nic nedosiahneme a s touto nestastnou mentalitou zostaneme navzdy chudobni ako kostolne mysi a navzdy budeme v pozicii, ked si budeme musiet nieco dokazovat.

Pretoze v hlbke nasich dusi budeme velmi dobre vediet, ze sme zaostalejsi a pozadu.

Ja som preto radsej za to, aby sme sa im vyrovnali mentalne.
V tom pripade si nebudeme musiet nic dokazovat a nasa zivotna uroven sa zvysi na tu ich.


----------



## zaq-

Amrafel, tento postoj, ktory si tu predviedol, je podla mna zakladom drvivej vacsiny problemov Slovenska.

Slovaci su stale permanentne zamraceny, nestastni, nespokojni a negativni.
Pretoze zijeme v permanentom stave frustracie z vysledkov inych.
Na Slovensku chceme:
- mrakodrapy ako v New Yorku
- metro ako v Londyne
- zivotnu uroven ako Nemci
- dialnice a infrastrukturu ako Holandania
- mzdy ako Zapad
- auta, domy, byty ako Zapad
- lyziarske strediska ako Rakusania
- cyklotrasy ako Kodan
- elektricky ako Zeneva
- politikov ako Svajciari

Ked my osobne pre to nie sme ochotni spravit nic a vzdy sa len spoliehame na druhych, ze nam to zabezpecia.

Ziadame nemozne, Amrafel.

My chceme z kazdej krajiny to najlepsie, ale neuvedomujeme si, ze vsetko toto nema ziadna z nich.
Navyse, o ceste, ako tie ich vysledky dosiahli, nechceme ani pocut.
My nechceme platit dane, nechceme bojovat za nase prava, slobodu, spravodlivost, my si ani nedozicime medzi sebou adekvatne vyplaty.

Skromnost, Amrafel.
Bud si ju v sebe vypestujeme a prestaneme zavidiet inym statom ich vysledky, ked si stanovime sami rebricek nasich hodnot, ktore su realne a ktore sa daju realne dosiahnut,
alebo prezijeme cely svoj zivot vo frustracii z vlastnej neschopnosti a zaostalosti.

Velmi by som ti prial pobudnut nejaky cas v krajine, ako je Irsko.
Ked tu pridu Slovaci, zvacsa su strasne pobureni - ako Irsko vypada zaostalo, aku ma biednu infrastrukturu a ako je uplne ine, ako sme si ho predstavovali.

Vies, Iri vedia o svojej chudobnej minulosti.
Oni sa neopicia po ostatnych.
Ked chcu Iri vidiet mrakodrapy, idu na navstevu do USA.
Preto su oni sami taki stastni, spokojni a preto sa stale posuvaju dopredu.
Pretoze oni kazdy den si vybuduju nieco male a takto krocik za krocikom, pomaly dobiehaju vyspely svet, za ktorym zaostavaju desiatky rokov.

Ja by som si zelal, aby rovnako rozmyslali aj Slovaci.
Ver mi, ze zivot by bol potom na Slovensku ovela stastnejsi a spokojnejsi.


----------



## MeKE

Tu sa dostaváme k tomu, že sa nič nedá predpokladať. Čo keď sa stane niečo také (to to berte s rezervou, pretože to je iba príklad): na Slovensku sa nájdu zásoby nerastných surovín, ktoré bude ťažiť, predávať a zarobí miliardy, alebo príde katastrofa, ktorá zničí veľkú časť republiky a vláda bude nútená (aj v kríze) brať pôžičku a pomáhať ľudu. 

Teraz mi nepoviete čo sa stane za deväť rokov. Ak to niekto dokáže, tak nech sa pochváli. Slovensko je schopná krajina, ktorá sa však rozkradla, rozkráda sa a bude sa rozkrádať. Tak to bolo za Mečiara, za Dzurindu aj za Fica (Radičová to mala zle kvôli kríze.)


----------



## Amrafel

Bez veľkých ambícií nedosiahneš veľké výsledky. Osobná skromnosť je tá najlepšia vlastnosť, ale každý jednotlivec aj kolektív by sa mal snažiť dosiahnuť čo najviac. Slováci nie sú plebejský národ a preto sa tak nesmú správať. Pocit plebejca je však v Slovákovi zakorenený, tak prečo by práve ZOH nemohli byť spôsob, ako tú burinu vykoreniť? 

A osobne mrakodrapy ako v New Yorku nechcem. Stačia mi tie v Bostone.


----------



## zaq-

Ked ambicie presahuju realitu, zostavaju iba nenaplnenymi ambiciami.
Tie potom sposobuju tu frustraciu, ktora vladne na Slovensku.

Vysvetli mi, prosim ta, preco spominas slovo ,,plebejci''?
Citis sa tak?
Citis sa ako menejcenny?
Potrebujes si nieco dokazovat?
Ja sa citim ako uplne rovnopravny clovek s Irmi a so vsetkymi zapadoeuropanmi, ktorych som stretol a medzi ktorymi zijem.
Dokazem si spravit, tak isto, ako oni, srandu sam zo seba, zo svojej krajiny, dokazem pomoct inym, viem co je to solidarita, skromnost, zodpovednost, vztah k svojmu okoliu.

Nepotrebujem si nic dokazovat, pretoze oni ma naucili, ze si nic dokazovat nemusim a ze som na presne tej istej urovni, ako su oni.
Preco by som sa mal ja citit ako plebejec?
Preco by som mal ja mat potrebu olympijskych hier, ked ich odmietli aj Svajciari?


----------



## kaxno

zaq- said:


> Na Slovensku chceme:
> - mrakodrapy ako v New Yorku
> - metro ako v Londyne
> - zivotnu uroven ako Nemci
> - dialnice a infrastrukturu ako Holandania
> - mzdy ako Zapad
> - auta, domy, byty ako Zapad
> - lyziarske strediska ako Rakusania
> - cyklotrasy ako Kodan
> - elektricky ako Zeneva
> - politikov ako Svajciari


Este si zabudol, ze popri tomto vsetkom, nechceme podla moznosti platit ziadne dane


----------



## Strummer

Amrafel said:


> ale kríza nebude večne a ja verím, že v roku 2022 to už bude len škaredá spomienka.


Tebe by som odporucil zobudit sa do realneho sveta.


----------



## Amrafel

Ale dobre. Ty musíš mať ťažký život.


----------



## Strummer

Amrafel said:


> Ale dobre. Ty musíš mať ťažký život.


Ja mam v pohode zivot, neboj sa. Len ma vzdy rozculi, ked vidim ako ludia ziju mimo reality a este maju aj drzost vyjadrovat sa k temam, ktore budu mat realny negativny dopad aj na nas ostatnych. V roku 2022 bude mat Slovensko odhadom tak 25% - 30% nezamestnanost, a budeme radi, ked este bude fungovat Euroval alebo nejaka jeho obdoba, aby krajine zabezpecil aspon zakladne fungovanie. A ty tu snivas o olympiade :bash:


----------



## R1S0

*Nenechajte sa oblbnúť olympijským sitkom na čaj, občianky a občania!*

http://komentare.sme.sk/c/6752793/nenechajte-sa-oblbnut-olympijskym-sitkom-na-caj-obcianky-a-obcania.html


----------



## Uppercut

R1S0 said:


> *Nenechajte sa oblbnúť olympijským sitkom na čaj, občianky a občania!*
> 
> http://komentare.sme.sk/c/6752793/nenechajte-sa-oblbnut-olympijskym-sitkom-na-caj-obcianky-a-obcania.html


Vymenuj mi to, co by sa po skonceni olympiady na Slovensku nevyuzilo.

Cesta, po ktorej sa dostanes do Jasnej, alebo parkoviska, na ktorych stoja auta v Jasnej?? Alebo to bude Stadion v PP a LM?

Pokial viem, v LM aj v PP sa hra hokej a kapacity sa daju znizit po skonceni olypiady, takze by boli vyuzite aj po olympiade. Inac nemam ten pocit, aby sa v Kešicoch nehral hokej v Steel arene. Pokial viem, tak aj po ceste do Jasnej chodia auta a aj na parkoviskach stoja auta aj teraz. Co by sa nevyuzilo po skonceni olypiady?
a o pocarbanych muroch sa v Poprade nemusis bat, tu nie si v Bratislave, tu sa necarbe kazda budova.


----------



## Phill

co sa ma vsetko vybudovat za tych 300mio€ ? (co mozno nie je ani konecna suma) 

ake podujatia naisto mame hostit?

co z toho, co mat mame, realne aj mame?

nech som v obraze, citam vsade same spekulacie ...


----------



## letsgofurther

Uppercut said:


> Vymenuj mi to, co by sa po skonceni olympiady na Slovensku nevyuzilo.
> 
> Cesta, po ktorej sa dostanes do Jasnej, alebo parkoviska, na ktorych stoja auta v Jasnej?? Alebo to bude Stadion v PP a LM?
> 
> Pokial viem, v LM aj v PP sa hra hokej a kapacity sa daju znizit po skonceni olypiady, takze by boli vyuzite aj po olympiade. Inac nemam ten pocit, aby sa v Kešicoch nehral hokej v Steel arene. Pokial viem, tak aj po ceste do Jasnej chodia auta a aj na parkoviskach stoja auta aj teraz. Co by sa nevyuzilo po skonceni olypiady?
> a o pocarbanych muroch sa v Poprade nemusis bat, tu nie si v Bratislave, tu sa necarbe kazda budova.


Bohuzial, nemas predstavu, co vsetko obnasa organizacia OH, a to dokonca ani v ciastkovej forme, ako by sa to tykalo Slovenska... Nejde vobec len o sportoviska, ide aj o dalsie mnozstvo suvisiacich budov, ci uz pre ubytovanie sportovcov, realizacnych timov, vybavenia, zazemia, novinarov, turistov. Takze stavieb, ktore realne nikto po ZOH nepouzije, bude dost. Tiez som nepochopil, ako sa da znizit kapacita hokejovej haly, pri futbalovom stadione tomu rozumiem, ale pri hokejovom?. Predsa ked chces urobit halu pre 10 000 ludi, tak ten kolos stavba tam ostane, aj ked das vnutri dole 5 000 sedadiel... Jedine, ze by to bola plne multifunkcna hala s manevrovatelnymi vnutornymi priestormi, ktora by sa dala vyuzivat aj ako vystavisko, etc. Lenze taka stavba v slovenskych podmienkach by bola neuveritelne draha a naklady na jej udrzby nepredstavitelne... a nezabudajme, ze LM aj PP su male mesta.
Mimochodom, chcem sa opytat: ako moze niekto podporovat organizaciu niecoho, o com neexistuje absolutne ziadna studia uskutocnitelnosti, kalkulacie o financnej ci spolocenskej navratnosti? Pre tieto OH zatial nepadlo ani jedno jedine konkretne cislo... v tomto budeme svetovy unikat, pretoze kazdy iny uchadzac si predtym, nez poda kandidaturu, vypracuvava x,y podobnych materialov, vratane konzultacii s neskutocnym mnozstvom akterov, na cele s obyvatelmi. Vynimkou su mozno akurat krajiny s pochybnymi rezimami, kam sa chce premier a statostrana asi zaradit.


----------



## Strummer

Joseph77 said:


> To kradnutie tu zanechali komunisti


Hej, aj Janosika ako narodneho hrdinu vymysleli komunisti, aj desattisice slovenskych zidov poslali na smrt a okradli o majetok komunisti...


----------



## Joseph77

Dalsia vec je, ze niekto nevie citat s porozumenim textu, takze si treba precitat este raz, co som napisal. Ja Slovakov nevyvochavam ani nepoucujem, ONI totiz Vsade boli a vsetko vedia. Ked si porovnavame slovakov v ramciI vysegradskej stvorky, tak podla nich su poliaci kseftari, madari maju uzemne naroky a cesi nas okradali. Z toho vyplyva , ze vsetko , co sa kedy urobilo a vytvorilo je najlepsie na Slovensku a nedajboze Ich kritizovat. Keby Slovensko nebolo v Eu , tak je v ramci vysehradskej stvorky najskorumpovanejsi stat. A co sa tyka porozumenia textu, slovenski studenti patria medzi najhorsich v Europe, okrem ineho vytrhavanie z kontextu je taka mala slovenska realita. A na zaver, najhorsou vlastnostou slovakov je zavist a negativny postoj ku vsetkemu, cest vynimkam. Slovensko je stale vnimane ako ex communist country, pretoze nikto este nevybudoval kapitalizmus za 20rokov. Legislativne su prijate podobne zakony ako v ostatnych statoch Eu, ale prakticky sa vela z nich nedodrzuje a sudnictvo je skorumpovane. Samotni slovaci, najma ti cestni a pracoviti vravia, ze Sk je krajina pre politikov a nie pre ludi. Samotny pan F. Bol byvaly komunista, tak mi potom vysvetlite ako sa da urobit z komunistu demokrat. Definicia Sk je teda demokraticky stat nefungujuci transparentne. Ale to uz patri do inych tem. Pisalo sa tu predsa o olympiade a ja som sa jej aj venoval v predchadzajucom prispevku.


----------



## nikopol

Joseph77 said:


> Zmenit myslenie ludi sa neda za dvadsat rokov, je to dlhodobejsi proces, musi sa vymenit cela generacia. To potrva dalsich dvadsat rokov , a to je ta optimistickejsia predpoved.


Ako pozeram do NRSR na novu generaciu ako Brixi a Kolesik tak moc dovery v to nemam.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

A ja mam nadzieję, że Słowacja i Polska będą organizatorami tej Olimpiady. 
Wiele osób w Polsce narzekało przed Euro 2012, że to będzie porażka i że nie stać nas na to - ostatecznie wszystko się udało, do dziś wspominam te dni kiedy cały kraj przeżywał mistrzostwa. Organizowaliśmy te mistrzostwa z Ukrainą, co było trochę dziwne (tak samo dziwne byłyby niemiecko-polskie mistrzostwa). Fajnie by było gdybyśmy organizowali je wspólnie ze Słowacją, Czechami albo nawet Węgrami (jesteśmy blisko siebie, podobne kraje, porównywalny poziom rozwoju) - Wyszehrad gospodarzem mistrzostw brzmi inspirująco 

And I do have hope that Slovakia and Poland will host the Olympics. Before Euro 2012 many people in Poland lamented that we'll fail and we can't afford it - finally everything was as it should be (except game of Polish team), and til today I remember how the whole country was excited during Championships. We had Euro altogether with Ukraine which was a bit strange (like it would be with Germany and Poland). Better co-hosts would be Slovakia, Czech Rep. and Poland or even Hungary (we're close each other, lots of similarities, more or less same level of development) - Vysegrad host of championships sounds inspiring :cheers:


----------



## ejo

plus ratio quam vis said:


> A ja mam nadzieję, że Słowacja i Polska będą organizatorami tej Olimpiady.
> Wiele osób w Polsce narzekało przed Euro 2012, że to będzie porażka i że nie stać nas na to - ostatecznie wszystko się udało, do dziś wspominam te dni kiedy cały kraj przeżywał mistrzostwa. Organizowaliśmy te mistrzostwa z Ukrainą, co było trochę dziwne (tak samo dziwne byłyby niemiecko-polskie mistrzostwa). Fajnie by było gdybyśmy organizowali je wspólnie ze Słowacją, Czechami albo nawet Węgrami (jesteśmy blisko siebie, podobne kraje, porównywalny poziom rozwoju) - Wyszehrad gospodarzem mistrzostw brzmi inspirująco
> 
> And I do have hope that Slovakia and Poland will host the Olympics. Before Euro 2012 many people in Poland lamented that we'll fail and we can't afford it - finally everything was as it should be (except game of Polish team), and til today I remember how the whole country was excited during Championships. We had Euro altogether with Ukraine which was a bit strange (like it would be with Germany and Poland). Better co-hosts would be Slovakia, Czech Rep. and Poland or even Hungary (we're close each other, lots of similarities, more or less same level of development) - Vysegrad host of championships sounds inspiring :cheers:


I hope not. Because Poland want to use Slovakia for polish bussines. To me it should be 50/50. And name of olympics must be Poland-Slovakia Krakow - Poprad in krakow can be opening ceremony and poprad final ceremony.or if your country want we can lend tatras to you and you can do just polish olympics but your country need to build up everything you need.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

ejo said:


> I hope not. Because Poland want to use Slovakia for polish bussines. To me it should be 50/50. And name of olympics must be Poland-Slovakia Krakow - Poprad in krakow can be opening ceremony and poprad final ceremony.or if your country want we can lend tatras to you and you can do just polish olympics but your country need to build up everything you need.


I don't know much about organizational details. As far as I'm concerned Olympics take name from a main host city e.g. Salt Lake City, Lillehammer, Sochi etc. It's obvious that always other towns and locations take part in organization. In this case it would be Poprad, Zakopane and other places both in Slovakia and Poland. Generally Tatra region. If that, Olympics should be named after Krakow. Of course it must be pointed out everywhere where it's possible that Olympics are held in two countries.

50/50, seperate places for ceremonies - why not, if only our officials and Olympic Commitee will agree.

As for me all this is a secondary issue. I just like the idea of common Slovakian-Polish Olympics. :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

ejo said:


> I hope not. Because Poland want to use Slovakia for polish bussines.


That was really low. hno:
Some might even say - retarded. 





plus ratio quam vis said:


> I just like the idea of common Slovakian-Polish Olympics. :cheers:


Idea is great.
Unfortunately, we can't afford it.

Also, unlike in Poland, where tourism is run by small and medium enterprises, this business in Slovakia is run by few oligarchs.

Those oligarchs don't pay any taxes, they've built their resorts using stolen money from government and they pay very low wages as well.

On top of that, they are arrogant and mentally very primitive - they have no respect not only to any rules and regulations in National Parks, but they don't respect people and nature over there as whole.

Personally, by hosting OG I can't see a single benefit for Slovakia.

Not yet.
It might change in future.


----------



## Anuris

^^ http://www.teraz.sk/sport/olympiada-hokej-turnaj-slovensko/52044-clanok.html

There won't be and can't be no common Polish/Slovak Olympic Games, so this whole discussion is pointless. It has been already decided, IOC regulations don't allow it and they're not planning to change them. It will be a Polish bid with Krakow as the host city. We can only lend the Poles our slopes, because their country doesn't have sufficient natural conditions to organize the alpine ski events on its own, but that's all. No hockey tournament in Slovakia, or any reference about Tatras/Poprad as a co-host. But I doubt that Krakow will be successful anyway…


----------



## zaq-

At least You can wish them good luck and all the best.

Can you?


----------



## Anuris

I have no emotional investment in the Krakow bid, so I don't feel the need to be dishonestly polite and pretend to favor it over the other bids. All i can say is let the best one win. 

To me, the only difference between Krakow and for example Munich (apart from, in my oppinion, Munich having a bigger chance to win) is that Olympics in Krakow with some small involvement from Slovakia will mean, that during my lifetime, there won't be any "real" Winter Games in Tatras – just this appendix to the Polish Games without hockey etc., that I don't care about and that will without doubt serve mostly as an excuse for various robberies, that are so common in this country. In this light, the idea of even more involved Olympics in Slovakia might seem absurd and contradictory, but one can dream that one day, Slovakia will be rich enough and civilized enough, so that it could afford to (co)host worthy Olympics in a bigger capacity than in 2022. 

But as I said, let the best bid win. Dreaming is dreaming and reality is reality, which is why we most likely won't ever see any "bigger" and "real" Olympics in Tatras, so it doesn't matter if the Poles use our slopes for the Krakow Games or not. If they need them, let them have them...


----------



## Cudzinec

zaq- said:


> At least You can wish them good luck and all the best.
> 
> Can you?


sorry for coming into your discussion but for me - YES, I CAN!!! Not the only, but determinant reason is volume of corruption at Slovakia... at all public and political spheres. Yes of course - It would be great to organize Olympic games at Poprad-Tatry but let's say frankly, it is really not realistic!!!


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Anuris said:


> ....There won't be and can't be no common Polish/Slovak Olympic Games, so this whole discussion is pointless. It has been already decided, IOC regulations don't allow it and they're not planning to change them. It will be a Polish bid with Krakow as the host city....


Have you ever imagined that European Champs in Football will take place in 13th cities scattered across Europe?

Regarding Slovakian political issues I can't say anything wise. The only thing I can recommend is to visit Ukraine and find out how much our countries (Slovakia and Poland) have changed during past 20 years. Such comparison helps to realize what an immense effort in reconstruction of our countries had been undertaken. Obviously we're still somewhere between Germany and Ukraine but I assure you that we're closer to Germany than Ukraine to us. Bear in mind that in 1990 Ukraine has started from the same level as we did.

As for me I really like and sometimes even adore Slovakia no matter how many bad oligarchs you've got there.:cheers:


----------



## Anuris

plus ratio quam vis said:


> Have you ever imagined that European Champs in Football will take place in 13th cities scattered across Europe?


Yeah, changes are always possible, but you have to bear in mind that the application deadline for the 2022 Winter Olympics is set for 14 November 2013 and the host city will be elected in 2015. So there just isn't time for such radical changes and as the Slovak article in my link above states, the members of IOC have already said that the rules are fixed for now and don't allow a joint bid. So in addition to the lack of time, there's also a general lack of will on the part of IOC to quickly change things just so that they could suit our needs. They might change them in the future, they even admit that they will, and if Krakow doesn't succeed in its current bid, then our countries could revisit the idea of a joint and more equal bid for a later year, but it's just not feasible for 2022.


----------



## Aquilani

Could anyone recommend a website or thread in SSC with some beautiful pictures of Tatra Mountains near Jasna/Poprad ?

I mean, something like these photos which were taken from Polish side


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Aquilani said:


> Could anyone recommend a website or thread in SSC with some beautiful pictures of Tatra Mountains near Jasna/Poprad ?
> 
> I mean, something like these photos which were taken from Polish side


My Polish friend once told me that it's a pity Poland has relatively little mountains comparing to its size. About Tatras he's complained they're beautiful but only one third of them belongs to us (Poland) and the rest to Slovakia. I've answered that, as a matter of fact, this is an advantage because sharing mountains with a neighbouring country makes them much more interesting in any aspects. Actually, he's said: "you're right, I have never thought about it in that way". 
And it works in both directions - Poles coming in mass to Zakopane easily can cross an invisible border and taste some Spis or Orava. Slovaks can experience Podhale region with its vibrant capital Zakopane. 

And the best thing is we could start writing in our native languages without any major communication breakdown.

Słowacja - Mały, Wielki Kraj


----------



## Aquilani

*Potvrdené! Krakov sa s Jasnou púšťa do olympijského boja*



> Krakov ide oficiálne do boja o zimné olympijské hry v roku 2022. Kandidatúru, ktorej súčasťou je aj slovenské stredisko Jasná, vo štvrtok potvrdil prezident Poľského olympijského výboru Andrzej Krasnicki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> „Podanie kandidátskej prihlášky nie je možné bez pomoci množstvá ľudí,“ uviedol Krasnicki, ktorý poslal v mene organizácie kandidačný list šéfovi Medzinárodného olympijského výboru (MOV) Thomasovi Bachovi. Poliaci musia ešte doručiť do 14. novembra do Lausanne všetky dokumenty pre kandidatúru. „Poľský olympijský výbor iniciatívu podporuje, máme o hry záujem, keďže táto iniciatíva môže pomôcť k rozvoju zimných športov v Poľsku,“ dodal Krasnicki. Vo štvrtok vo Varšave podpísali všetky dokumenty, aby národný olympijský výbor mohol podať kandidačnú prihlášku.
> 
> Slováci chceli pôvodne organizovať aj hokejový turnaj, ale neumožňuje to súčasné znenie Olympijskej charty. Na Slovensku by sa mali podľa návrhu v prípade úspechu kandidatúry konať súťaže v alpskom lyžovaní, ich centrom by mala byť Jasná. V Krakove by sa uskutočnili podľa predbežného návrhu všetky súťaže v ľadových športoch (hokej, krasokorčuľovanie, rýchlokorčuľovanie, rýchlokorčuľovanie na krátkej dráhe) i oba ceremoniály. V poľskom meste by mali postaviť aj dráhu na sánkovanie a boby. Ďalším navrhovaným dejiskom na poľskej strane je Zakopané, kde by sa konali disciplíny klasického lyžovania, biatlonu, snoubordingu a akrobatického lyžovania.
> 
> „Urobíme všetko pre podporu úsilia Krakova získať podujatie. Myšlienku podporuje športové hnutie na Slovensku i naša vláda,“ uviedol prezident Slovenského olympijského výboru František Chmelár. Podľa poľskej ministerky športu a cestovného ruchu Joanny Muchovej sa od štvrtka 7. novembra začína náročnejšia fáza kandidátskeho procesu.
> 
> Iniciátorom myšlienky kandidatúry na ZOH 2022 bol bývalý prezident Poľského olympijského výboru Piotr Nurowski. Obe krajiny sa rozhodli netrieštiť sily a spojili sa, aby dosiahli spoločný úspech. „Nebudú to krakovské hry. Bude to podujatie, ktoré sa koná v Malopoľsku a na Slovensku. Kedysi sa Poprad a Zakopane usilovali samostatne o usporiadanie ZOH. Teraz spojili svoje sily s podporou oboch vlád,“ uviedol starosta Krakova Jacek Majchrowski.
> 
> Poľsko sa o zimné olympijské hry uchádzalo už v roku 1999, keď Zakopané chcelo získať podujatie pre rok 2006. MOV dal vtedy šancu talianskemu Turínu, medzi kandidátmi bol aj Poprad – Tatry.
> 
> Doteraz sa do boja o ZOH 2022 oficiálne prihlásili ukrajinský Ľvov, čínsky Peking s mestom Čang-ťia-kchou v susednej provincii Che-pej a kazašské Almaty. Záujem už oficiálne potvrdilo Oslo, v nedeľu sa v referende rozhodne o kandidatúre Mníchova. Záujemcovia musia do 14. marca 2014 predložiť kompletnú prihlášku spojenú s rôznymi garanciami. V júli 2014 po inšpekciách komisie pre ZOH 2022 oznámi MOV mená finalistov, z ktorých o rok neskôr 31. júla 2015 na zasadnutí v Kuala Lumpure vyberie organizátora.


http://sport.pravda.sk/zimne-sporty...rakov-sa-s-jasnou-pusta-do-olympijskeho-boja/


----------



## KLEPETO

Dám si do pripomienky v mobile, Piatok 31.7.2015 Kuala Lumpur a poistím si to uzlíkom na vreckovke.


----------



## veteran

> ...v nedeľu sa v *referende* rozhodne o kandidatúre Mníchova.


U nás stačí rozhodnutie alfasamca.


----------



## didinko

veteran said:


> U nás stačí rozhodnutie alfasamca.


O jeho názor tu nejde. Ide o to, čo chce Jebko&Trtko. A ak on chce, tak to chce aj Fico.


----------



## 04KUBZ

Prajem co najmenej uspechov tejto kandidature  A nabuduce nech si Poliaci najdu nejakeho spolahlivejsieho partnera , najlepsie kebyze sa spoliahnu na samych seba


----------



## Ondro

^^Nechápem o čo ti ide. Keď hovoríme "Česi" tak zvyčajne myslíme predstaviteľov národa, čo je politická špička a tá má moc kvôli komplexom pár ľudí spraviť rozhodnutia.


----------



## bolkop

Ondro ten tvoj nazor mal byt nejaky pokus o flame war? Sem tam tu totiz zabludi aj par Cechov a ja by som sa proti takemu osoceniu branil, aj keby sa tykalo mojich predkov. Dnes nam uz ani neprinalezi komentovat, to ako boli rozdelovane financie a vplyv spolocnom state medzi oba narody, kto na koho doplacal, kto sa od koho ucil a pod. Ano, vzajomne vztahy neboli idealne ani za spolocnej republiky a vzajomne krivdy sa pravidelne vytahuju, ked treba na niekoho zvalit vinu za neuspech v sporte, ekonomike, podnikani atd. Ako pise inundacni sachticka, pochybujem, ze ceska cast naroda by v tej dobe nemala rada v krajine olympiadu, ani v pripade zeby sa konala v Tatrach a nejaky Strougal o nazore vacsiny prd vedel. 
K horam na Slovensku mali/maju Cesi casto lepsi vztah nez my Slovaci. Za spolocnej republiky napr. vyznackovali velku cast turistickych tras, co vyuzivame dodnes a niektori tu kvoli horam nakoniec ostali aj zit. Pred prvou republikou tu bol len tie hory a polia inak hovno, nejake fabriky sa postavili este za R-U, ale vacsina Slovace sa venovala polnohospodarstvu alebo chlastaniu za postupnej madarizacie. Cesi tu pocas CSR priniesli aku taku vzdelanost, technologicke know-how aj investovali zo spolocneho rozpoctu, na to aby sa vyhladili ekonomicke rozdiely v krajine. Aj keby to robili zo zistnych dovodov, tak Slovaci na tom v konecnom dosledku ziskali.
Ja som v Prahe odstudoval takmer dva roky ako vymenny student a pravda je taka, ze vacsine Cechov je ukradnute co sa na Slovensku deje, pokial ich to osobne neovplyvnuje. Najvacsim paradoxom, ktory som mal moznost vidiet, bol ten vnutorny boj hrdeho Bratislavcana, ktory odide do Prahy za pracou alebo studiom, ked sa z neho razom v Prahe stane "vychodnar", presne ako ti, ktorych predtym mozno oznacoval ako pricinu vsetkeho zla, neuspechu a bordelu v nasom hlavnom meste. 
Ja som v tejto oblasti cesko-slovenskych vztahov vzdy neutralny, pochadzam zo zmiesanej cesko-slovenskej rodiny a spolocna republika nam vyhovovala. Tym, ze sa roztriestila sa obe krajiny oslabili a razom stratili to co spolocne budovali 40 rokov ako jeden narod. Prave preto, ze boli take nazory medzi castou populacie ako tu podporil Ondro, tak je jasne, ze republika nemohla vydrzat. Aj tak to nakoniec pre nas to dopadlo najlepsie ako mohlo, ochranili sme si svoju narodnu identitu, vybudovalo sa ake take priemyselne a vzdelavacie zazemie a nakoniec sa oslobodili od komousov, ktorych sme si po 20 rokoch opatovne zvolili. Asi pojdem do OT, ale musel som to napisat.


----------



## zaq-

inundační šachtička;111593923 said:


> A to ten Štrougal provedl mezi Čechy průzkum veřejného mínění, když to(údajně) řekl nebo z něj hovořil pouze jeho osobní komplex a nepřejícnost vůči Slovákům?
> 
> Myslím, že kdybyste se před 40 lety zeptali v Praze obyčejných lidí, jestli jim vadí OH v Tatrách protože je to na Slovensku, zaťukali by si na čelo.
> 
> Snad se z toho postupem času nestane podobný fenomén jako Benešem nařízené sestřelení Štefánika, nebo Havlova likvidace slovenských zbrojovek.


Je urcita/znacna cast slovenskej spolocnosti, ktora trpi nesmiernym komplexom vecne uplakaneho chudacika, ktoremu ublizuju, nepraju a nemaju ho radi ziadne ostatne narody a krajiny tohto sveta.

A ktore su zaroven zodpovedne za vsetko zle a chudobu, ktora sa nachadza na Slovensku.

Bojovat proti tejto narodnej crte u tejto casti spolocnosti nema vyznam.
Zrejme sa s tym treba jednoducho zmierit.


----------



## potkanX

samozrejme ze to ma vyznam. ba pre slusneho cloveka je to povinnost. 
druha vec je, ze to nema nejake viditelne vysledky.


----------



## Ondro

bolkop said:


> Ondro ten tvoj nazor mal byt nejaky pokus o flame war? Sem tam tu totiz zabludi aj par Cechov a ja by som sa proti takemu osoceniu branil, aj keby sa tykalo mojich predkov.


Nie, to bolo len konštatovanie.
Počkaj, už to chápem. Aha, takže keď sa robia pozitívne a neutrálne rozhodnutia v medzinárodnej politike, tak je priam nutnosť hovoriť reprezentantom krajín v prenesenom zmysle ako o celom národe, ale keď niekto rozhodne negatívne, tak to je zrazu osočovanie národa. Zaujímavé. V tom prípade neviem, kto má komplexy a neviem, kto nedokáže prehltnúť, že jeho reprezentant je aj jeho reprezentant. Samozrejme, teraz je veľká móda hádzať vinu a dištancovať sa od politického zoskupenia v minulom storočí, ale netreba zabúdať, že rovnaký argumet, že "väčšine obyvateľstva to bolo šumafuk" sa dá použiť aj teraz a v konečnom dôsledku aj to, že sme žili v politickom systéme, v ktorom sme žili je PRÁVE vinou tých obyvateľov, ktorým to bolo šumafuk. Ako totiž povedal JFK: Najhlbšie miesta v pekle sú vyhradené pre tých, čo si v časoch mravnej krízy zavchovajú neutralitu. Tak by bolo dobré, keby sme sa prestali na chvíľu urážať a označovať výroky o našej histórii za "osočovanie" a začali niesť zodpovednosť za činy našich predkov. Je fakt, že isté veci, čo sa kedysi odsúhlasili sa odsúhlasili len preto, že politikom v Prahe vôbec nezáležalo na Slovensku a že keby si mali podobné veci odsúhlasiť v ČR, tak by si ich nikdy neodsúhlasili. Je to ale tiež aj naša vina, pretože časť návrhov, čo sa odsúhlasili najprv muselo prejsť odsúhlasením na Slovensku. Poznám človeka, čo by ti mohol hovoriť hodiny o tom, ako keď sa rozprával s robošmi, čo v Trnave a Bratislave búrali našu históriu sa chvástali, aké barabizne búrali, pritom nemali ani tušenia, akú historickú hodnotu mali.


bolkop said:


> Ja som v Prahe odstudoval takmer dva roky ako vymenny student a pravda je taka, ze vacsine Cechov je ukradnute co sa na Slovensku deje, pokial ich to osobne neovplyvnuje. Najvacsim paradoxom, ktory som mal moznost vidiet, bol ten vnutorny boj hrdeho Bratislavcana, ktory odide do Prahy za pracou alebo studiom, ked sa z neho razom v Prahe stane "vychodnar", presne ako ti, ktorych predtym mozno oznacoval ako pricinu vsetkeho zla, neuspechu a bordelu v nasom hlavnom meste.
> Ja som v tejto oblasti cesko-slovenskych vztahov vzdy neutralny, pochadzam zo zmiesanej cesko-slovenskej rodiny a spolocna republika nam vyhovovala. Tym, ze sa roztriestila sa obe krajiny oslabili a razom stratili to co spolocne budovali 40 rokov ako jeden narod. Prave preto, ze boli take nazory medzi castou populacie ako tu podporil Ondro, tak je jasne, ze republika nemohla vydrzat. Aj tak to nakoniec pre nas to dopadlo najlepsie ako mohlo, ochranili sme si svoju narodnu identitu, vybudovalo sa ake take priemyselne a vzdelavacie zazemie a nakoniec sa oslobodili od komousov, ktorych sme si po 20 rokoch opatovne zvolili. Asi pojdem do OT, ale musel som to napisat.


Postav sa do fronty, už tretím rokom v Prahe žijem a študujem.
Nemám nič oproti Čechom, ale každý Čech ti sám povie, že ich politici(ako aj naši) boli a sú idioti. Tu je taký istý problém ako u nás, všetci na vládu len frflú a skutek utek. Resp. možno majú vyššie účasti na voľbách a možno si dokážu si trochu porobiť väčší poriadok ako my, ale zas až tak ďaleko oproti nám v politike nie su. A všade je ten istý problém - ľudia si (ne)zvolia určitých lídrov a potom za nich odmietajú niesť zodpovednosť, namiesto toho len v hospodách frflú a frflú. A k tomu chľastaniu - tu sa chľašče oveľa viac než na nejakom Slovensku  Jediný rozdiel je v tom, že Český národ mal pri vzniknutí ČSR(prvej ČSR) akú-takú znalosť ohľadom riadenia štátu. A je to smiešne, ako si ľudia ako ty(a zaq), bojujúci proti lokalpatriotizmu a nacionalizmu potom vylejú zlosť na nejakom generickom konštatovaní 
*To čo bolo, bolo, to čo je to je. Za to, že konštatujem, že v minulom storočí boli Rusi alebo Nemci antisemitickí, neznamená, že sú antisemitickí aj teraz a tiež to neznamená, že rozdmiechavam nenávisť židov voči nemecku a rusku, pretože som konštatoval, že niečo bolo. *Len zakomplexovaní ľudia žijúci v minulosti si môžu takéto výroky vykladať ako osočovanie a urážať sa.
A argument "väčšine obyvateľstva to je šumafuk" je absolútne scestný a priam by som povedal, že ukazuje zaostalosť vlastnej krajiny, pretože väčšine obyvateľstva NEMOŽE byť šumafuk čo ich líder hovorí a ako sa správa, keď im to je šumafuk, tak je niečo zle. Totiž pre každú krajinu je zlomové uvedomenie si, že nezáleží len na tom, že mne osobne je dobre a ostatní ma nezaujímajú, ale precitnutie, že patrím do istého systému a že ten systém nie je dobrý, pokiaľ hlava toho systému nie je dobrá, nevie, čo potrebujem, nevie, čo potrebujú ľudia okolo mňa a robí zlé rozhodnutia a prestane mi byť šumafuk, čo sa okolo mňa deje a že to, že sa určití ľudia majú dobre a že určitý systém funguje aj keď nie je dobrý a v určitom zmysle ma obmedzuje a mrhá mojimy prostriedkami a začnem si dožadovať, aby sa systém zmenil a prestanem "držať hubu a krok". Stále viac sa presvedčujem z podobných výrokov, ako "väčšine obyvateľstva to je šumafuk", že stále nie sme pripravení a že sme stále neprecitli a že sa práve preto nemôžeme radiť medzi vyspelé krajiny.

PS.: Nechápem, čo sem zaťahuješ Bratislavu a východniarov, osobne som nikdy nemal pocit taký, ako ty opisuješ a nikdy som nemal nič proti východniarom. Tuto je iný problém a to ten, že Bratislava je príliš malá, je to v podstate dedina a sedlač v BA nedokáže prekúsnuť to, že im do dediny chodí aj niekto z druhej dediny. Klasický problém na Slovensku. Praha je už mesto, keď ideš do Billy, tak ti predá potraviny ruska, keď ideš do sámožky, tak tam nájdeš len a len vietnamcov a číňancov, keď ideš okolo stavby, tak väčšinou počuješ rumunčinu, ukrajinčinu a moldavčinu a keď prídeš na nejakú recepciu alebo do reštaurácie, tak ťa obslúži recepčná slovenka alebo čiašnik slovák a pokiaľ sa prejdeš po starom meste, tak nepočuješ češtinu, ale angličtinu, nemčinu a japončinu. Jednoducho multikulturalizmus ako má byť, v BA keď za deň vidíš skupinku turistov odinakiaľ než z Japonska, tak to je sviatok. Vôbec to nesúvisí s dnešnou diskusiou, súvisí to s tým, že BA je jednoducho veľká dedina.
PS2: a ČSR jednoducho nemohla vydržať. Keď si pozrieš, tak VŠETKY federatívne republiky, všetky únie ktoré nie sú historicky dané(ako napr. Rusko), ale vznikli z vôle národov spojiť sa si vytvorili hlavné mesto na neutrálnej pôde. Napr. Washington - to mesto nie je najväčšie v USA, historicky žiadnu rolu nehralo a vznilo až po vytvorení USA(v roku 1790). Alebo EU - "hlavné mesto" je v Bruseli, kedysi na neutrálnej pôde Belgicka a aj to je tam len parlament, nie je tam moc EU centralizovaná, ostatné orgány sú roztrúsené po Stuttgarte, Haagu,...), alebo UN, kde má sídlo? Ženeva - skutočne neutrálna pôda, do roku 2002 ani nebolo členským štátom. NATO - kde je? v Bruseli. Ako by to vyzeralo, keby bolo sídlo NATO vo Washingtone, alebo ešte lepšie v Langley, z jednej strany CIA, z druhej strany USAF základňa? Kto by sa pridal do NATO? Nikto. Pokiaľ ti nestačí, tak ďalšie príklady - Brasilia, Canberra, Ottawa, dokonca aj Ankara ti môže byť podobným príkladom. To, že hlavným mestom ČSFR bolo hlavné mesto Česka naznačovalo, že niečo je zle, pretože Praha rozhodne nebola neutrálne územie, keďže Praha vždy symbolizovala moc Českého monarchu nad ľudom Česka, Sliezska a Moravy, prípadne moc cára Sätej ríše rímskej nad všetkými jej krajinami(tak isto, ako Viedeň). Do Prahy nemajú blízko ani Moraváci, nieto ešte Slováci, čiže v podstate nemôžeš ani hovoriť o federácii dvoch národov, keďže je od sídla moci jeden z národov de facto odrezaný. ČSR bol paškvil, ktorý si vymyslel Masaryk na základe jeho snov o neexistujúcom Československom národe, ktorý sa uskutočnil len preto, že to bola príležitosť oslobodiť sa od Maďarskej nadvlády. Historicky a politicky ale nemal šancu na úspech.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Qwert said:


> ...Účasť Slovenskej republiky je tu úplne nadbytočná, Poliaci nech si komerčne prenajmú stredisko v Jasnej a vybavené. Naozaj nevidím najmenší dôvod, aby na takéto podujatie išiel zo slovenskej strany čo i len cent. Nechápem, prečo by sme sa z verejných zdrojov skladali Jebkovi a Trtkovi na propagáciu ich strediska.


1.Cracow don't need an advertisement since it's one of the top tourist destinations in Europe. 
2.Zakopane alone (30 thousands inhabitants) is visited by 3 milions of tourists every year and it's already overcrowded. Poles will always come here for the local folklore well known and appreciated all over country.
3. Jasna and other Slovakian ski resorts host big numbers of tourists but still want attract more which is not easy having alpine resorts so close. 
4. Olympic games mean:
- great advertisement for Poland and Slovakia. 
I doubt you would ever heard about Lillehammer without Olympiad. Have you ever before heard about Krasna Polana near Sochi ?

- better communication between Poland and Slovakia. 
Majority of tourists in Slovakian resorts are Poles. But honestly speaking Slovakia although beautiful and with very good ski infrastructure is not a place that is indicated by Poles as a one of main winter destinations abroad. The are two reasons of this- lack of information and bad communication between our states. What's more there are plenty of Russians and Balts who would come to Slovakia through Poland if there was some decent and effective communication.

It would be great to host Olympiad in Cracow and Tatras. All those places complement each other and can create an unique event. Not by spending billions of dollars like in Sochi but by showing our hospitality, highland folklore of Spis, Orava, Podhale, local cuisines and our similar but different cultures. No one will lose, all can win. :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

^^I totally agree with you. Everybody here in Slovakia pretends, that we will have to pay for the whole Olympics and it will be only a great tunnel of public funds. It seems, that everybody forgot, that we basically don't need to build anything special, because almost all the skiing infrastructure is finished and now we just need to upgrade the traffic infrastructure, which is necessary also without Olympics. Almost all financial pressure will be on the Polish side and for Slovakia and Slovak mountains it will be just a great world-wide advertisment for a very low price.


----------



## Ondro

^^So what? We don't want advertistment, well, we want it, but not this way. It is not Polish-Slovak colaboration, it is not joint candidature, it is Polish candidature. I'll say it this way: Poland don't have suitable venues for alpine skiing. They don't have it anywhere in the country, since majority of the country are lowlands. And they want to have olympics in Poland. I ask you: Why should we pay for your olympics even a cent, if it is not our olympics? We have the venues and they are solid base for any form of competition. It is as if some artist came to Slovakia and said: I want to have a concert in Nepela Stadium, I would like if you let me have the stadium for free and pay me some money so I can buy microphones and reproductors. How ridiculous does it have to sound for you to realize it is complete and utter bullsht? We have something you don't and we are willing to give it to you for free, even contribute in some payments. We are willingly becomming the Poland's bitch in this olympic games and our leaders want nothing for it. That is just outrageous. And keep that advertistment crap, we could get better advertistment if we invested the money into advertistment. :nuts::nuts: Sorry, I don't mean to insult Poland and Poles or you, I am pointing out the incompetence of our government to get a better deal from this, because this just sucks, you don't say yes if there is a place to negotiate better deals, it is like if you bought a car from a reseller at certain price and another reseller across the street would have it for half a price you bought it, all the same with the same gadgets and stuff, even the same color. We could have negotiated at least some hockey plays to take place in Slovakia or something. Fico just said yes to a proposal without any certain concept, they just said "we need this venues, organize those disciplines for us"(well, not exactly, but you get the point), they had no organization plan and he said yes just because he saw an opportunity to tunnel more state funds. This whole thing is a farce.
If we cut this crap and invest those money into space research instead(both, us and Poles), we could create a moon base. :no:


----------



## Amrafel

We are not able to organise whole Olympics alone and I am afraid we will never be. This is is the only chance, how to get at least some Olympic disciplines to be organised in Slovakia. If any country similar to Slovakia had chance like this, to organise a part of the Olympics in their mountains basically for free, they would definitely do it, I am absolutely sure. Norway or Switzerland can afford to deny it, but we should take this chance.


----------



## Ondro

^^And do we really need to organise Olympics? Do we really need to throw huge amounts of money out of window and get only two weeks of fame? Do we really need to build another Potemkin's Village? Olympics is not about sport anymore, it is just money and money and money and politics. Like the anti-LGBT-propaganda law in Russia, the USA censorship of the opening ceremony, or even the fiasco of our sportsmen. Sport in Slovakia is dying, we send not the best to the Olympics, but the closest friends of club leaders. And the result is, that the best Slovak sportsman is a Russian that is allowed to the olympics just for tradition. We need to invest into sport, but not to Olympics, we need to support independent small clubs. For example, I know a girl that is an European champion in Karate and do you know how much money she did recieve from this state as support when going to the championship? ZERO. She had to pay for travelling there and stay in a hotel there herself. And when she won, she did not even recieve a report on sports news(only a 30s interview on TA3 and RTVS, which no one watches, so she couldn't find any sponsors). I am sure that there are lots and lots of sportsmen like her who don't get any support from the state, no space in media and represent our country thousand times better than those corrupted ice hockey and football teams that everyone is talking about. And the fact that the Olympics are going to be this close won't get them there. Quite the contrary, I think that it will be another demotivational factor for our sport. hno:
For me it looks like another pointless thing that some people support just because they have to masturbate their egoes(and by it, I don't mean you, I mean the politics and their supporters, I think that yes, if there is a possibility to take a part in Olympics for not too much money, do it, but do it for something, not just for free, like we are going to do it, I am pointing out the pointlessness of the whole olympics thing, because, and I repeat myself, Olympics are not about sport anymore) to say that "we had olympics in our country", nothing more. It does not bring any benefits for Slovakia, Slovakia won't change, our attitude to tourists will still be crap and even if that "advertistment" brings more tourist into Slovakia, soon after they find out how crappy hotels we have for that prices, how crappy services we provide and how crappy infrastructure we have, they will figure out that Slovakia is not the way to go and for the same price they can have a holiday in Italy, Germany or Switzerland mountains where the services and infrastructure is on whole new level than here and they will never come back. And this applies to Poland too, it is great how fast is Poland growing, but frankly, there are still lots of things to improve(yes, Poland is years ahead of us in development, but it does not mean it is alright now and they can stop) and it would be better for Polish people if the money invested into those "Olympics" had better use somewhere else, like building a High Speed Railway across the country, Super Large Hadron Collider under Warsaw, a cosmodrome in Gdańsk... I think people don't realise how huge amount of money we are talking about.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

^^I don't know the details but as far as I'm concerned it's Cracow's candidature as a main residential centre and place of ceremonials (which is sensible if you think of building basic part of the Olympic town that won't be neglected after the games) and Slovakian-Polish Tatras as a main sport venue. So saying about Polish candidature is a misunderstanding.

Certainly the cooperation must be accentuated before, during and after Olympiad.

Talking about money - Russian example isn't adequate even if we were discussing about USA candidature. Frankly speaking Russian example is a sick freak.

Lastly Slovakian Tatras can be boring without Polish part and vice versa.
But our common Tatras are unique and one of a kind. It's our joint business to let people discover it.:cheers:


----------



## Ondro

^^Kraków(i don't know why you're trying to anglicanize the name of your city, but nevermind) is a Polish city. It is far from the border, far from the Tatras. It's distance from the mountain range is almost as far as from Polish border to Hungarian border in Slovakia. Hence Kraków's candidature is Polish candidature. You could say it is common candidature if and only if it was Zakopane's candidature. Saying it is not Polish candidature is demagogy.
The "Tatras are boring" is demagogy, the worst argument ever and an insult(to Carpathians, if you say it, you certainly were never in neither part of High Tatras, they would be sufficient enough only if the Polish part alone existed). The most of the Carpathian mountain range is in Slovakia and Romania, Poland has only one tiny bit of High Tatras and don't forget, those Slovak venues are in Low Tatras.
You do realise that even without the budget overrun it is extreme amount of money, if you don't believe the Sochi cost see the London's olympic cost - $14 billion! Thats roughly 10billion €. For comparison, the budget for building LHC was 7,1bn € and yearly budget of CERN is only 1bn €. Cost of construction of LGV Est, which is 300km HSR line at 320km speed is approx. 4bn €, which implies that 100km of LGV track on mildly hilly and lowland terrain is 1,3bn €. ESA yearly budget is 4,3bn €, from which they fund building their rockets, ISS collaboration, building of various scientific satellites, research in avionics and rocket science and building launchpads for new rockets. The all new Kingdom Tower is expected to cost less than 0,8bn €(4bn SR)!:bash:hno:
That can't possibly be profitable. All those articles about profits from OG are taking into account the "profit for economy", which are huge numbers, however, they are imaginary(not as ∈ ℂ), they go only to those big companies that own those hotels and ski centers. The only one who will get rich from it is Metrostav/Doprastav/Váhostav and J&T. The state will be in bigger debt than ever.


----------



## ejo

* Väčšina olympijských športovísk chátra. Ako dopadne Soči?*

http://sport.pravda.sk/zoh-2014/cla...mpijskych-sportovisk-chatra-ako-dopadne-soci/

môj názor stále pretrváva ak chcú PL olympiádu nech si znášajú a platia všetko. 


*ondro* vo väčšine s tebou súhlasím iba by ma zaujímal ten názor na hotely a služby. Príde mi to taký príspevok všedného Slováka. Nič hrozné na Sk hoteloch a službách nevidím. Keď to porovnám napr s GB tak mám radšej tie slovenské.


----------



## Ondro

^^Jj, hotely sú fajn, ale za tú cenu, čo si pýtajú sú trochu predražené(teda myslím najmä Bratislavu a Tatry, v ostatných častiach Slovenska sú ceny +/- primerané a je pravdou, že aj v tej BA a v Tatrách sa dá nájsť lacné ubytovanie) na to, aká sme krajina a na to, čo všetko môžeme ponúknuť a že tie hotely, kam chodia zahraniční turisti a že našinci by si nikdy také hotely nevybrali, ale to je normálne, že chceme ryžovať na cudzincoch, to je normálka aj tu v Prahe.
Ohľadom služieb... Keď chceš vidieť služby ako má byť(teraz nehovorím o službách v hoteloch), tak si zabehni do Paríža, Ženevy alebo Bernu a porovnaj si služby v Bernskaj katedrále, kam ťa pustia zadarmo, chalpík tam sedí pri vchode, privíta ťa a na otázku, či sa tam môže fotiť ti s úsmevom odpovie, že áno a ešte ťa podkuražuje, nech fotíš a dávaš to na internet, pretože vedia, že fotky turistov sú reklama zadarmo, porovnaj si to s Levočou, kde nemôžeš pomaly ani vstup do kostola nájsť, keď ho nájdeš, tak na dverách nájdeš malú tabuľku slovensky, že zaplať na fare zdutej farárke, ktorá ti na otázku, že či sa môže fotiť vynadá, akoby si chcel ukradnúť ten oltár. Je síce pravda, že reštaurácie a kaviarne sme sa už naučili, ale vo všetkom ostatnom sme ďaleko za opicami. Alebo ďalší príklad je archeologické nálezisko pod Ženevskou katedrálou. Ak si nebol, tak ti veľmi odporúčam sa staviť, ono síce nálezisko nuda(pár stien a hotovo, vyzerá podobne ako pozostatky slovanskej rotundy na BA hrade), ale jeho spracovanie, množstvo informácií, čo sa tam dozvieš a ako to vedia predať rozhodne stojí za pozretie. 
PS: teraz nehovorím nič o cene, je pravdou, že tie naše atrakcie sú niekedy až desaťnásobne lacnejšie, ale keď si porovnáš platy a kúpischopnosť Švajčiarska/Francúzska, tak prídeš na to, že ono keby nasadili slovenské ceny, tak by ani tie recepčné neuživili, resp. uživili, pretože tam chodí neporovnateľné množstvo návštevníkov v porovnaní so Slovenskom, ale to je presne dané aj tým prístupom ľudí, ktorý som spomínal.
A ono mi ani nešlo o to, že sú hrozné, ale o to, že za porovnateľnú cenu dostaneš rovnakú dovolenku v Švajčiarskych, Talianskych, Rakúskych alebo Nemeckých alpách s väčšou pridanou hodnotou.
PS2: Inak keď chceš vidieť dobré služby, tak ani netreba ísť ďaleko. Osobne mne stačí len ísť metrom Cčkom štyri zastávky  Ono aj tu si už navykli na západné ceny, ale čo je dôležité, že za tú cenu dostaneš nejakú aj pridanú hodnotu, napríklad stredoveko oblečeného sprievodcu, čo ťa s úsmevom privíta, podebatí s tebou(a dozvieš sa, že to je študent z Prešova  ) a poukazuje zaujímavosti Staromestskej veže Karlovho mostu  prípadne to divadielko s výmenou stráží alebo divadielko s trubačom na Staroměstské radnici...


----------



## Ayran

ja som stale toho názoru , že ak sa ma na Slovensku niečo diať tak su to majstrovstvá, či už ziazd, alebo biatlon, proste disciplíny, na ktoré mame podmienky, to by bola lepšia, reklama, za menej penazí


----------



## jwojcie

Ondro said:


> ...and it would be better for Polish people if the money invested into those "Olympics" had better use somewhere else, like building a High Speed Railway across the country, Super Large Hadron Collider under Warsaw, a cosmodrome in Gdańsk... I think people don't realise how huge amount of money we are talking about.


I couldn't agree with you more  Greetings from Poland :cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Ondro said:


>


Russia made Olympic games at an otherwise summer resort. No infrastructure, not just sport infrastructure, but any kind of infrastructure existed before the games there. Add corruption to that too and the fact they wanted to impress like China. Slovakia and Poland wouldn't have to spend that much, not at all.


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> ja stale toho názoru , že ak sa ma na Slovensku niečo diať tak su to majstrovstvá, či už ziazd, alebo biatlon, proste disciplíny, na ktoré mame podmienky, to by bola lepšia, reklama, za menej penazí


Suhlasim . Pripadne sa snazit o vystavbu toboganu, opravit mostiky a uchadzat sa o svetovy pohar, rovnako biatlonovy areal...


----------



## veteran

wuane said:


> Suhlasim . Pripadne sa snazit o vystavbu toboganu, opravit mostiky a uchadzat sa o svetovy pohar, rovnako biatlonovy areal...


Na olympiáde Jebko s Trtkom zarobia viac, než na nejakom trápnom svetovom pohári.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Ondro said:


> ^^Kraków(i don't know why you're trying to anglicanize the name of your city...


I'm not trying anything, I'm just writing its name in english. (btw English dictionary doesn't know "ó")



Ondro said:


> ...is a Polish city. It is far from the border, far from the Tatras. It's distance from the mountain range is almost as far as from Polish border to Hungarian border in Slovakia...


Yes, it is Polish. Is it far from Tatras? From the Polish point of view I wouldn't say that. Using an expressway, that we hope will be built, it's less than an hour of a picturesque journey. The more important thing is that Cracow, as a cultural centre, is strongly associated with Tatras and the whole region. I mean thinking of Cracow you think of Tatras. Standing on Tatra's peaks you feel the Cracow's genius loci. This is an obvious fact for anyone who had an opportunity to taste Cracow.



Ondro said:


> ...You could say it is common candidature if and only if it was Zakopane's candidature...


Illogical, since Zakopane is a Polish town as well.



Ondro said:


> ...Saying it is not Polish candidature is demagogy...


All I said was that Cracow,as a main residential centre for Olympiad and host of ceremonies, represents all places which will take part in the event. Candidature is common Polish-Slovakian or Slovakian-Polish. 
Btw I haven't said Cracow is not a Polish candidature, so there is no reason to impute me demagogy. For the arguments indicated above I have only said and still claim that talking about Polish candidature is a misunderstanding.



Ondro said:


> The "Tatras are boring" is demagogy, the worst argument ever and an insult(to Carpathians,...


Your quotation is a false. Literal quotation goes like this "Slovakian Tatras can be boring without Polish part and vice versa. *But our common Tatras are unique and one of a kind...* ...let people discover it".- only residents of Carpathians with bad intentions could understand it as an insult. 



Ondro said:


> The most of the Carpathian mountain range is in Slovakia and Romania, Poland has only one tiny bit of High Tatras and don't forget, those Slovak venues are in Low Tatras.


What's the point of saying such truisms? Smells like complexes.



Ondro said:


> ...if you don't believe the Sochi cost...


"Russian example isn't adequate...., ...Russian example is a sick freak" - is it a denial of Sochi expenses? 
Let me say it once again - "It would be great to host Olympiad in Cracow and Tatras. All those places complement each other and can create an unique event. *Not by spending billions of dollars like in Sochi* but by showing our hospitality, highland folklore of Spis, Orava, Podhale, local cuisines and our similar but different cultures. No one will lose, all can win". :cheers:


----------



## Ondro

^^Don't spam in here. You ignore my points and talk incoherently. That's spamming. I refuse to discuss how foregin words should be spelled, stupid quotes and semantics, relativity of length and relatively insulting(and absolutely insulting) quotes from your side.

Not to be OT: Candidature is not common, it is Polish with venues in Slovakia, the rules don't allow common candidature and organisation. Get your facts straight.

PS: I stated that most of Carpathians are in RO/SVK because you were talking about Slovakia and advertising of Tatras through the Olympics. I implied that all those venues are in Low Tatras, which are separated by Váh Basin from High Tatras and have nothing in common, hence people are not "discovering the unique joint Polish and Slovak Tatras", they are discovering Tatras that have in common with Polish Tatras only the name and are part of the same global mountaineous region called "Carpathians"(they are also geologically different). I implied that by "Carpathians" and "Tatras" we don't mean only the High Tatras that are on Slovak/Polish border. Saying what you were saying is implying that you don't know that or you are trying to hyperbolize the importance of Polish Tatras(in the olympics).



Singidunum said:


> Russia made Olympic games at an otherwise summer resort. No infrastructure, not just sport infrastructure, but any kind of infrastructure existed before the games there. Add corruption to that too and the fact they wanted to impress like China. Slovakia and Poland wouldn't have to spend that much, not at all.





plus ratio quam vis said:


> Let me say it once again - "It would be great to host Olympiad in Cracow and Tatras. All those places complement each other and can create an unique event. *Not by spending billions of dollars like in Sochi* but by showing our hospitality, highland folklore of Spis, Orava, Podhale, local cuisines and our similar but different cultures. No one will lose, all can win".


Let ME say it again:


Ondro said:


> see the London's olympic cost - $14 billion! Thats roughly 10billion €. For comparison, the budget for building LHC was 7,1bn € and yearly budget of CERN is only 1bn €. Cost of construction of LGV Est, which is 300km HSR line at 320km speed is approx. 4bn €, which implies that 100km of LGV track on mildly hilly and lowland terrain is 1,3bn €. ESA yearly budget is 4,3bn €, from which they fund building their rockets, ISS collaboration, building of various scientific satellites, research in avionics and rocket science and building launchpads for new rockets. The all new Kingdom Tower is expected to cost less than 0,8bn €(4bn SR)!
> That can't possibly be profitable. All those articles about profits from OG are taking into account the "profit for economy", which are huge numbers, however, they are imaginary(not as ∈ ℂ), they go only to those big companies that own those hotels and ski centers. The only one who will get rich from it is Metrostav/Doprastav/Váhostav and J&T. The state will be in bigger debt than ever.


London had EVERYTHING, stadiums, infrastructure, large Wimbledon complex of tennis stadiums that have NO COMPARISON in the world. For ilustration:








They still wasted 10bn €. And there is almost no corruption in UK!


----------



## eMKejx

"They still wasted 10bn €. And there is almost no corruption in UK!"

This is the 100% same in Slovakia, ask to Mr. Fico, he will agree with this!


----------



## Singidunum

There is no corruption in terms of corrupt police officers and such but London is the center of financial manipulations. I am sure a large chunk of that was money laundering.

And even if it wasn't, I don't see how they "wasted" it. You get new roads, airports, railways, stadiums, parks, bicycle lanes. How is that a waste? Yes surely you could also have an own Slovak LHC and CERN or launch a satellite and build a supertall in Bratislava but it's a matter of choice. Someone could also claim how they have no use from the collider, rockets and skyscrapers like they have no use from stadiums and transport infrastructure. And no one wants to invest in something that wouldn't be profitable such as a 300km/h railway across Slovakia.


----------



## Ondro

^^We dont need huge stadiums needed to organise olympics, in fact, NOBODY needs them, those stadiums are so huge and expensive to operate that most of olympic stadiums built are deserted or downgraded. In fact, just look at the article on the previous page. There is a nice photogallery of deserted Olympic venues around the world. If the Olympics were organised in our country, they would get deserted after the olympics. Infrastructure is no argument at all, because that infrastructure you are talking about would be buildt with or without the Olympics, the Olympics only makes it overpriced as hell because they have to complete their construction "quickly".
I am pretty damn sure there is less corruption and tunneling going on in UK than in Slovakia. Much less.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

jwojcie said:


> I couldn't agree with you more  Greetings from Poland :cheers:


In fact Polish Prime Minister has already said that some investments in sport infrastructure, like modernization of ski jumping venues in Zakopane, new covered skating track and some cross country skiing trails, will be made apart from Olympics. Surely it's not waste of money. Sport together with culture and art is important as much as science, factories and banks.

New sport hall for 15 k is being built in Cracow. Wisła Kraków stadium (35k) needs some modernization but surely it won't cost billions.

Slovakia has very good ski infrastructure, prepared for big sport events.

The biggest costs are related with lack of proper communication infrastructure between Cracow, Zakopane and Slovakia. This has to be solved even without Olympics. S7 expressway on Polish side is a necessity not a whim. I understand Slovakia isn't the most populated country but downwards we've got Hungary and others. Close economic and political cooperation needs such infrastructure. 

In my opinion Olympics can only help to achieve the goals. 

Of course we can spend huge amounts of money pretending superpowers like some others do. This shouldn't be our proposition for sportsmen, visitors and Olympic Committee.


----------



## Ondro

plus ratio quam vis said:


> Sport together with culture and art is important as much as science


No, it is'nt. You can't cure illness with culture, art and sport, you can't do a brain surgery with a degree from art school, you can't make a new NMR scan, can't create a nanolayer of biologic material on an artificial bone that is about to be implanted to a car crash victim so that his/her body will accept that bone.
I pasted here cost of LHC. Don't forget that cost includes: new superconducting materials, materials that are used in MRI scans, maglevs or just any regular electric cable that needs to transport very high current; new deposition methods - depositing very thin layers of various materials onto some surface - the bone example, but also has uses in glasses, contact lenses, even windshields of cars(hydrophobic layers); GRID - multicore computing optimalisation methods that make even your smartphone "smart"; new single photon detection systems - usable in PET scans or very sensitive night visions; or some early projects - neutrino radios - sending signals even through miles of solid rock and many more if we went to depth.

There are two plans for highways to poland, both have some tunnels planned. The truth is, that they are not needed. If the existing road was repaired, it could serve another ten years without anyone complaining(maybe we could do with one or two more bypasses, like, everyone needs bypasses, right?). We dont even have two biggest cities connected. Be sure that someone would pass the construction of this expendable highway if there was olympics for ten times the "original" twice overpriced cost. There will be constructions of meaningless overpriced stuff that will not bring anything to the region, because it will be another Potemkin's village. Olympics costing only 1,5 bn €(as advertized) is pure fantasy.

Economic cooperation with Hungary? You are joking, right? Their economy is in worse shape than ours!


----------



## Amrafel

Plus ratio quam vis, I thing you already found an answer...



plus ratio quam vis said:


> What's the point of saying such truisms? Smells like complexes.


I would be surprised from Ondro to read such arguments and irrational fear from this, but then I read all this Czecho-slovak animosity discussion two pages before...

Btw. projected expenditures for Slovakia are 177mil€...mostly for the new roads, hospital in Liptovský Mikuláš and building of a small Olympic village (which could be, if the project's done wisely, rebuilt onto the private houses or hotels). 177mil€ is nothing.


----------



## zaq-

Amrafel said:


> 177mil€ is nothing.


Matter of priorities.

There are thousands of more important things where Slovakia could spend this kind of money.

Which can easily become much more - as all slovakian projects under ,,Smer'' organisation are hugely overpriced thanx to everyday common intense corruption.

But, from where I stand I can see that poor underpaid people in Slovakia, together with underdeveloped education, health system and whole country falling apart means much less to you then spending all money on shiny new projects which suppose to prove to the whole world how great, rich and developed country we are.

Same, as Russia in Sochi.

We aren't.
And thanx to you and people like you we are never going to be.

Country, who spends more money on building Potemkin's villages rather then on it's people and it's own needs will never be as successful and rich as countries which do otherwise.


----------



## Nido

veteran said:


> Na olympiáde Jebko s Trtkom zarobia viac, než na nejakom trápnom svetovom pohári.


tak ci tak sa ale o ten Svetovy pohar v Jasnej uchadzaju (uvazuje sa o striedani so Spindlerovym mlynom), momentalne prebiehaju MS juniorov


----------



## Ondro

Amrafel said:


> I would be surprised from Ondro to read such arguments and irrational fear from this, but then I read all this Czecho-slovak animosity discussion two pages before...


I don't quite understand you, but hey, did you read the important part? That what was was... The point is, that all you could say is, that I don't like the politics of common state in 1945-1989. I don't like politics of czech and slovak republic now, but czechs are more liberal and open to other countries. I also don't like German politics, because their power grid is relying on Czech power grid on west of the country, where they need to compensate power fluctuations from Czech nuclear power plants and blah blah blah... Would I say that Germans and not German politics are responsible for power fluctuations in west Czech power grid? Yes. Does it mean that I hate German people? No. Or Austria - forcing other countries to close their NPPs without realizing that not everybody has the capacity to generate 70% of their power from water. Or another example: Beneš Decretes: Would it be czech-slovak animosity if I said that Czechs didn't like Sudeten Germans? No. Why would it be? Beneš is not in the politics, is not alive anymore... If I did hate czechs, I wouldn't be living here, don't you think? It does not even mean that I dislike the whole politic spectrum of a country, just a single aspect, I actually like Austrian and German politics as a whole. I also like polish people, I LOVE travelling Polish trains, because they are quality ones. Sometimes I also mock czechs and polish. Does that mean that I hate them? No, I just mock them, they mock me back, I mock myself, they mock themselves we all laugh. Dude, the problem of people on the interwebz is, that they take things too seriously, they think that all is personal. There is nothing personal on my general statements, world is not turning around you, you egomaniacs, get your head out of your asses  If I hated Polish people, I would continue insulting plus ratio quam vis after he said


plus ratio quam vis said:


> I mean thinking of Cracow you think of Tatras. Standing on Tatra's peaks you feel the Cracow's genius loci. This is an obvious fact for anyone who had an opportunity to taste Cracow.


then I would be nationalistic moron. Did you read my reply? 


Ondro said:


> PS: I stated that most of Carpathians are in RO/SVK because you were talking about Slovakia and advertising of Tatras through the Olympics. I implied that all those venues are in Low Tatras, which are separated by Váh Basin from High Tatras and have nothing in common, hence people are not "discovering the unique joint Polish and Slovak Tatras", they are discovering Tatras that have in common with Polish Tatras only the name and are part of the same global mountaineous region called "Carpathians"(they are also geologically different). I implied that by "Carpathians" and "Tatras" we don't mean only the High Tatras that are on Slovak/Polish border. Saying what you were saying is implying that you don't know that or you are trying to hyperbolize the importance of Polish Tatras(in the olympics).


He was obviously trying to hyperbolize the need of cooperation of Poland and Slovakia when organising the Olympics. But there is no need of cooperation from Slovak side, people in Slovakia don't want them at any cost, we are not the ones that came up with the idea of organising them, we did not ask Polish prime minister for cooperation.  If we wanted to candidate, we could do it on our own(well, we couldn't, because we don't have the money to organise such megalomanic idea, but naturally, there are all venues we need in Slovakia to organise them, some of them just need repairs, we obviously would have to build an Olympic stadium, but except that we have all it needs, Poland is someone who does not have something we have and we should not let them have it for free, we should negotiate for good terms, that is how business and politics work, I think that Slovak-Polish international relations are good enough to negotiate, they like us, we like them, so there is no reason not to negotiate, plus, there are no treaties to sign, no real profit from us having good relations with each other, another thing is that there is a diplomatic way to negotiate and have both, better relations and better deal).
Note that he also missused the word "Carpathian", so I think he really does not know what we are talking about("Carpathians" slovak "Karpaty" is not a member of some nation, it is A MOUNTAIN RANGE for god's sake, you can't say "Carpathian", well you can, but then it means A MOUNTAIN, not a dude! Like Gerlachovský Peak is a Carpathian!).


plus ratio quam vis said:


> only Carpathians with bad intentions could understand it as an insult.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpathian_Mountains
(I never thought about it, but which of the peaks have bad intentions? Maybe Rysy? Or Lomnický Peak? I can imagine them starting an avalanche when a tourists are on their slopes, like "THERE YOU GO MOTHAFUKAS, NO ONE CAN CLIMB ME, I GOTTA BAD INTENTIONS, BIATCH!"     )
It was a reaction to this:


Ondro said:


> "Tatras are boring" is demagogy, the worst argument ever and an insult(to Carpathians, if you say it, you certainly were never in neither part of High Tatras


I did not mean a nation by "Carpathians", no such nation exist, I am not a "Carpathian", then I would be a mountain, you can say in an insult that I am a "Carpathian", but then I'm a mountain, I can live with that


----------



## potkanX

veteran said:


> Na olympiáde Jebko s Trtkom zarobia viac, než na nejakom trápnom svetovom pohári.


standartny podnikatel by zarobil omnoho, omnoho viac na stredisku, kde sa pravidelne organizuju preteky svetoveho pohara, ako na stredisku, kde sa jednorazovo uskutocni nejaka monstrakcia. 
lenze jaaty. stat im predsa kvoli monstrakcii vybuduje toto a toto a toto, stat ich kvoli monstrakcii podpori a zadotuje a zaplati a prispeje...


----------



## veteran

Štandardný podnikateľ je rád za každého zákazníka a nebude dávať do médií hlášky, že zázkaníkov, čo mu budú celý deň len smrdieť na zjazdovke, on nepotrebuje.


----------



## jwojcie

plus ratio quam vis said:


> In fact Polish Prime Minister has already said that some investments in sport infrastructure, like modernization of ski jumping venues in Zakopane, new covered skating track and some cross country skiing trails, will be made apart from Olympics. Surely it's not waste of money. Sport together with culture and art is important as much as science, factories and banks.


Yet since couple of years we are spending to much of public money in Poland for professional sport and cultural venues. The balance has been disrupted. Secondly to much goes for big events instead of sport of the masses. Personally I support any investment directed to cultivation of sport culture of regular people at amateur level. At the same time since a long time I'm very critical about organisations lik IOC, UEFA or FIFA. For a long time this circus they organize is not much about sport but more about exploit countries wich are stupid enough to start in the race where the price it to be robbed. 

And by the way I really don't see a point of throwing millions to build new covered skating track just because there is few guys in Poland who likes skating... It is enough we will have to pay part of retirement of one of those guys just because it happens he skates fast and we have moronic law.

Basically I hope that Euro 2012 was first and the last of any among the biggest international sport events that took place in our country - ever - because such an event is nothing more than throwing money away. Anyway, I do not want rant about it here - I droped by only to support Ondro position.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

Ondro said:


> ...I implied that all those venues are in Low Tatras, which are separated by Váh Basin from High Tatras and have nothing in common, hence people are not "discovering the unique joint Polish and Slovak Tatras"


I don't think visitors who possibly will come for the Olympics will restrain themselves from travelling between different venues and other interesting places in both countries. Distances are short. Big part of guests will arrive to Cracow and then they will go to Zakopane and Slovakia. Moreover some of them will come back after the Games encouraged by first visit to see more (that was the case after the Euro 2012 in Poland). Surely they will discover the crown of Carpathians. 



Ondro said:


> London had EVERYTHING, stadiums, infrastructure, large Wimbledon complex of tennis stadiums that have NO COMPARISON in the world. They still wasted 10bn €...


The London Olympic "village" was built from the scratch in a neglected and devastated part of east London. Actually new London borough has been built with full municipal infrastructure. Besides they've spend lots of money on public safety during the Olympics ( bombings in 2005 ).



Ondro said:


> No, it is'nt. You can't cure illness with culture, art and sport, you can't do a brain surgery with a degree from art school, you can't make a new NMR scan, can't create a nanolayer of biologic material on an artificial bone that is about to be implanted to a car crash victim so that his/her body will accept that bone.


Obviously culture, sport and art can't do that. Only people can do that. Educated, skilled and wishing to live a comfortable life in an interesting place.
And that's what culture, sport and art can do. Attract them to create a nanolayer and other stuff here, not somewhere else.



Ondro said:


> Economic cooperation with Hungary?


With Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic (Vysehrad states) and others.



Ondro said:


> Note that he also missused the word "Carpathian"


You're right I've misused the word. Since English is not my native language I'm allowed to do such terrible things from time to time. Fortunately a correction was made thanks to vigilance of Ondro. 



Ondro said:


> I also like polish people...


Nice to read that. 



Ondro said:


> ...they like us, we like them...


Confirm. I do like Slovaks and I think I'm not alone. So sweet...
Having this in mind we've got no choice - let's then do the Olympics together.:cheers:


----------



## Ondro

plus ratio quam vis said:


> Obviously culture, sport and art can't do that. Only people can do that. Educated, skilled and wishing to live a comfortable life in an interesting place.
> And that's what culture, sport and art can do. Attract them to create a nanolayer and other stuff here, not somewhere else.


Those people are not attracted to sport, culture and art, those people are attracted by possibilities of their research. A plasma deposition chamber costs roughly 100 000€. Do you expect the scientists to buy it on their own from our crappy 500€ average salary? For example: In Prague, we have three scientific nuclear reactors that are researching posibilities of development of currently used russian VVER reactors. Scientists from Germany, England, Hungary and Slovakia are taking part in research on them. They were not attracted by art or culture. Or just go to Genéve and see what economic benefits did the research center brought to the local economy. And it is not a single economic boost, effect of which will decay rapidly over time(two years after the olympics no one will even know some hellhole called Slovakia).




plus ratio quam vis said:


> Confirm. I do like Slovaks and I think I'm not alone. So sweet...
> Having this in mind we've got no choice - let's then do the Olympics together.:cheers:


Eeeh, by this I meant the international relations and pollitical alliance, offcourse it is strenghtened by positive attitude of citizens, but it does not rely on it.


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

jwojcie said:


> ...And by the way I really don't see a point of throwing millions to build new covered skating track just because there is few guys in Poland who likes skating... It is enough we will have to pay part of retirement of one of those guys just because it happens he skates fast and we have moronic law...


As you've said they skate fast ( bronze medal men and silver women in Sochi). Because of the "moronic" law our Ministry of Sport is financing them and still will be. The question is, what is the point of paying for a rent to other countries who have built such tracks ? Wouldn't it be better to have one in Poland and take charges from foreigners ?



jwojcie said:


> .Secondly to much goes for big events instead of sport of the masses. Personally I support any investment directed to cultivation of sport culture of regular people at amateur level.


Government announced a plan of building winter version of "Orliki" (to Slovakian friends info what are Orliki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orlik_2012). Hope it'll come true and become a success like summer Orliki. 
btw ice-skating is a very popular form of activity in Netherlands, maybe thanks to the project it'll be the same in Poland. In this case some decent ice-skating hall appears as a sensible investment though it is a matter of future. 



Amrafel said:


> Plus ratio quam vis, I thing you already found an answer...


No reason for complexes. I've been in Slovakia many times and I adore beauty of the country. :cheers:


----------



## Tomaskos35

http://liptov.sme.sk/c/7120773/najviac-penazi-by-bolo-treba-na-vybudovanie-ciest-a-parkovisk.html

"Príprava na účasť Jasnej na Zimnej olympiáde by stála Slovensko 177 miliónov eur.

Väčšinu, až 169 miliónov, by si vyžiadala modernizácia cestnej infraštruktúry, výstavba olympijskej dediny, ale aj dobudovanie nemocnice v Liptovskom Mikuláši."

"Najnákladnejšie bude zabezpečenie dopravnej infraštruktúry. Na základe predbežných odhadov by si opravy súčasných ciest a výstavby nových úsekov vrátane parkovísk vyžiadali viac ako 101 miliónov eur. Týka sa to najmä ciest v Liptovskom Mikuláši a Demänovskej Doline.

Čítajte viac: http://liptov.sme.sk/c/7120773/najviac-penazi-by-bolo-treba-na-vybudovanie-ciest-a-parkovisk.html#ixzz2uyRdv1xK"

Pre tých čo plakali že sa bude dotovať stredisko tak len 8 miliónov by šlo do strediska, a konečne poriadna fin. injekcia by šla do ciest na Liptove.


----------



## veteran

Cesty bude stavať (tipujem) Váhostav, v zdravotníctve točí biznis jeden nemenovaný predseda parlamentu okupujúci jeden park v Košiciach, no a o Jebkovi s Trtkom sa tu už popísalo dosť...

Respektíve to skrátim: Všetky cesty vedú na Súmračnú


----------



## Tomaskos35

Tak inak povedané s...e na cesty, nič neopravujme lebo sa tu kradne. Nice, to aby som začal pozerať dáky offroad.


----------



## potkanX

nie. tak inak povedane, nikto tu nerozporuje potrebu opravy nejakych ciest na liptove, ci inde. ale su tu vyhrady voci tomu, aby sa pod zamienkou nejakej monsrtakcie za statne peniaze vytvarala infrastruktura, ktora bude sluzit primarne potrebam sukromnych lyziarskych resortov, ktorych majitelia do tejto infrastruktury nie su ochotni investovat ani cent zo svojho. plus, ako vedlajsi efekt, este sa aj pri realizacii - ved predsa sme v casovom sklze a podobne - zvezu zasa ti spravni realizatori.
preco by mal parkoviska v demanovskej doline platit niekto iny ako ti, ktori tam tie parkoviska potrebuju pre svoj biznis? preco by tito podnikatelia nemali prispiet na rekonstrukcie ci vybudovanie ciest, po ktorych im maju prichadzat ich zakaznici? 
tu sa nejedna o rekonstrukciu cesty, po ktorej chodis svojim neoffroadom do roboty, tu sa jedna cisto o infrastrukturu pre JT.


----------



## Ayran

Liptov by potreboval svoju vlastnu injekciu, hlavne do turizmu a veci z tym suvsiace, viac ako nejaku olympiadu na dva dni


----------



## Ayran

http://www.iihf.com/home-of-hockey/news/news-singleview/recap/8610.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=955&cHash=68dfef6b47

presne toto čakam, že bude  ludia ani nebudu vedieť, že nejake olympiske budu aj unas... proste polske olympiske, vysrať sa na toto čim skor a radšej spravit MS 20 ročnych v hokeji :cheers:


----------



## Jaakub

MS 20-ročných sú plné do roku 2021, tam tak skoro k ďalšiemu výberu nedôjde. MS 18-ročných zas máme pridelné pre rok 2017.


----------



## Ayran

no ved 2022 ako by mali byt olympiske


----------



## didinko

*O začiatkoch a koncoch olympijského šialenstva*

*Článok je zamknutý pod PIJANOM, tak ho sem postnem celý. Keby s tým bol problém, admin, pls, vymaž.*


Zhrnutie poľsko-slovenskej olympijskej kandidatúry? Klamstvá, podplácanie, porušovanie zákona. Podvodné kampane. A na oboch stranách hraníc – J&T.
Okolo spoločnej kandidatúry na olympiádu 2022 sa deje toľko zvláštnych vecí a na Slovensku je o nich tak prekvapivo ticho, až nevedno, kde začať.
No najlepšie bude asi po poriadku, teda od konca: celý projekt sa možno už onedlho zmení na úplné fiasko.
Poľské referendum
Na začiatku apríla ohlásil krakovský primátor lokálne referendum ohľadne olympijskej kandidatúry. Chcelo byť triumfom stúpencov olympijského projektu, ale čo čert nechcel, už o týždeň sa verejnosť dozvedela, že predreferendové masírovanie verejnej mienky mali realizovať podplatení novinári lokálnych médií. Jeden z nich zaznamenal svoje negociácie o odmene, za akú bude pozitívne písať o olympijskej kandidatúre mesta (predal sa dosť lacno).
Peniaze mu neponúkal nikto iný ako manžel samotnej šéfky prípravného olympijského výboru, inak poľskej majsterky v snoubordingu a poslankyne poľského Sejmu za vládnu stranu. Po takomto zemetrasení bol preto pôvodný prípravný výbor rozpustený a jeho aktivity vyšetruje antikorupčná polícia.
Pre úplnosť dodajme, že krakovské referendum sa má konať už o mesiac a zlé jazyky tvrdia, že s postojom verejnosti to vôbec nevyzerá dobre. Nový prípravný výbor sa však možno ešte stihne udrieť po vrecku a podplatiť spoľahlivejších, i keď drahších novinárov.
Slovenský prieskum
U nás sa žiadne referendum nekoná; názory Slovákov sú vraj známe vďaka decembrovému prieskumu verejnej mienky, z ktorého vyplýva, že 79 percent respondentov s kandidatúrou súhlasí. Podpora vskutku impozantná; akurát že všetkých 500 respondentov bolo vybratých výlučne z niekoľkých podtatranských obcí a Liptovského Mikuláša, ktoré budú mať z olympiády najväčší úžitok.
To, že pár dedín bude mať nové cesty a Liptovskomikulášania lepšiu nemocnicu, je síce pekné, škoda len, že sponzormi projektu za stovky miliónov eur sú všetci ostatní Slováci, ktorých sa nikto na názor nepýtal.
Na druhej strane, ak prieskum ani nemal zisťovať nálady daňových poplatníkov, ale výlučne beneficientov olympiády, jeho zadávatelia sa dopustili obrovskej chyby. Do vzorky respondentov mali zahrnúť najmä akcionárov spoločnosti Tatra Mountain Resorts, čítaj majiteľov J&T. Oproti ich výnosom z olympiády budú výhody pre podtatranské dediny úplne zanedbateľné.
Olympiáda sme my
Čitateľ však možno netuší, že slovenská časť olympijského projektu tak trochu pripomína podnikateľský projekt J&T, avšak platený z verejných peňazí. Drvivá väčšina verejných investícií sa totiž buď nepriamo týka strediska Jasná – Nízke Tatry (vlajková loď Tatra Mountain Resorts), alebo dopravy doň.
Úlohy sa rozdelia takto: štát a samospráva vybudujú alebo zlepšia prístupové cesty od poľských hraníc až do Jasnej, ale aj železnice, podpornú infraštruktúru a pristávaciu plochu popradského letiska. TMR vybuduje na svoje náklady novú zjazdovku a štát sa zrejme postará o environmentálne povolenia, keďže sa to bude diať na území Národného parku Nízke Tatry.
Vďaka tomu si slovenská vláda užije dva týždne slávy počas olympiády a TMR získa na ďalšie desiatky rokov perfektné prístupové komunikácie do svojho strediska až z Poľska, príjazdový areál a dokonca nástupné stanice na kyvadlovú dopravu pre lyžiarov. Všetko úplne zadarmo (čítaj z peňazí daňových poplatníkov). Nová zjazdovka navyše významne rozšíri možnosti strediska Jasná.
Malý pohraničný styk
Aktivity TMR majú zaujímavú epizódu aj v Poľsku. Píše sa rok 2011; o projekte spoločnej olympiády Krakov 2022 zatiaľ vie len zopár zasvätených ľudí, no už sa rozbieha privatizácia PKL. Táto štátna spoločnosť vlastní vyše dvadsať tatranských lanoviek, vlekov a lyžiarskych trás, vrátane veľkej atrakcie poľských Tatier – lanovky na Kasprov vrch.
Ako prvý sa o kúpu ešte pred privatizáciou zaujíma slovenský investor Tatra Mountain Resorts v konzorciu s poľskými obcami v Tatrách. Robí silný dojem plánmi na rozvoj regiónu a zrealizovanými investičnými projektmi na Slovensku.
Stretáva sa však s odporom miestnych goralov, ktorí majú evidentne dobrý prehľad o aktivitách TMR na slovenskej strane Tatier. Obávajú sa bezohľadného ničenia konkurencie, životného prostredia a iných praktík. Úplne náhodou nasleduje dezinformačná kampaň, ktorá očierňuje protivníkov TMR a vyzdvihuje jej blížiace sa investície.
V októbri 2012 debutuje TMR na varšavskej burze, v rovnakom čase sa poľsko-slovenská kandidatúra dostáva naplno na verejnosť. Predaj PKL však získava pozornosť poľskej vlády a do hry vstupuje tajná služba, ktorá skúma okolnosti verejnej súťaže i jej aktérov. Čo presne zistila, nevieme, vo februári 2013 však zrazu organizátori „vyliali“ zo súťaže tri menšie subjekty a najmä konzorcium TMR. Slováci neskrývali sklamanie; nedávno však kúpili veľké lyžiarske stredisko v mestečku Szczyrk v poľských Beskydách.
Čo smrdí na ekológii
Ďalšou zaujímavou témou okolo olympijskej kandidatúry je životné prostredie. Poliaci už poslali Medzinárodnému olympijskému výboru environmentálne podklady k svojim potenciálnym športoviskám. Ochranári ich hneď nato podrobili analýze, ktorú zverejnila Gazeta Wyborcza s takýmito podtitulmi: Úplná nepravda, Prekrucovanie, Manipulácia, Klamstvo, Zbožné želania.
Ekológovia vo svojej zdrvujúcej kritike odhalili okrem iného podvádzanie pri údajoch o škodlivých emisiách v ovzduší. Krakov je jedným z najznečistenejších poľských miest pre masové vykurovanie uhlím a obyvatelia sa vôbec nehrnú do drahých ekologickejších alternatív.
Podobný problém má Zakopané, v ktorom panuje počas zimných mesiacov permanentný smog. V dôsledku teplých zím navyše hrozí výrazné zvýšenie nákladov na umelé zasnežovanie a organizátori zatajili skutočný rozmer celého problému.
Slovensko to má pod kontrolou
U nás sa zatiaľ nikto nemusí báť útoku fanatických ochranárov. Žiadne environmentálne analýzy o vplyve olympijského projektu totiž nie sú k dispozícii. Autor tohto článku strávil ich hľadaním a vypisovaním úradníkom niekoľko týždňov – bezvýsledne.
Možno preto zariskovať tvrdenie, že podobné dokumenty na Slovensku vôbec neexistujú. Je to dosť odvážna a nepríjemná predstava, pretože by to znamenalo, že slovenská vláda vydala súhlas na celé megalomanské podujatie na území národného parku bez poňatia o reálnych vplyvoch na chránenú prírodu a o nákladoch na jej ochranu.
K identickým záverom však dospeli už skôr slovenskí právnici, ktorí analyzovali právny stav vládnych ustanovení o podpore olympijskej kandidatúry a domnievajú sa, že rozhodovaním vlády bez posúdenia vplyvov na životné prostredie došlo k porušeniu zákona, a to pri návrhu hneď niekoľkých investičných projektov spojených s olympiádou.
Niektoré z nich označili ekológovia priamo za rizikové. Aj oni považujú za najväčší problém absenciu podrobnejších údajov, no ochranár Marián Jasík spochybňuje už teraz napríklad plány na dobudovanie lesnej protipožiarnej cesty v Demänovskej doline, ktorá prechádza chráneným územím a ochranným pásmom.
Podľa vládnej prípravnej správy k olympiáde sa má rozšíriť a zmeniť na účelovú cestu, hoci akékoľvek jej zväčšenie alebo otvorenie pre verejnú dopravu bude mať výrazne negatívny dopad na okolité chránené územia.
Rovnaká je situácia s podpornými objektmi a infraštruktúrou, ktorých výstavba v okolí areálu Jasná priamo ohrozí unikátny demänovský jaskynný systém či ďalšie chránené územia. Nevyhnutné bude aj vyrúbanie bližšie neurčenej plochy lesa na území NAPANT-u, čo vládne materiály ani nespomínajú.
Všimla si to však štátna ochrana prírody na poľskej strane Tatier. Zástupca riaditeľa poľského Tatranského národného parku Zbigniew Krzan pomenoval prebiehajúce i plánované investície na Chopku, ako aj v Tatranskej Lomnici pomerne diplomaticky: „Vyzerá to strašne, otrasné. (Slovensko) je iná krajina, iná legislatíva, iné zásady riadenia a iné možnosti. To hovorí za všetko.“
Štipkaj svojho Poliaka
Napokon nám teda nezostáva nič iné ako vrátiť sa na začiatok, teda na koniec: 25. mája rozhodnú Krakovčania v referende o celom projekte aj za nás. Pokiaľ prejde, v júli získajú záujemcovia oficiálny status kandidátskych miest, spustia sa veľké PR kampane a podpíšu prvé mastnejšie šeky.
Ešte na jún však slovenskí úradníci sľubujú dlho očakávanú environmentálnu analýzu. Verejnosť bude mať ledva mesiac, aby zistila, koľko holorubov sa zabetónuje do parkovísk a konferenčných centier a koľko zaplatíme za predstieranie, že Nízke Tatry budú mať po olympiáde ešte niečo spoločné s prírodou.
Poliaci sú v odlišnej situácii – olympiáda by zasiahla do ich národných parkov len minimálne. Tatranský turistický priemysel tu navyše nie je koncentrovaný v rukách cynických developerov, ale samospráv a miestnych podnikateľov-goralov, pre ktorých sú hory a príroda nielen biznis, ale aj súčasť ich kultúrnej identity.
Čo je takisto dôležité, poľská časť kandidatúry prebieha i napriek spomínaným aféram transparentnejšie, je otvorená verejnosti a celá diskusia i obavy ochranárov majú konštruktívny vplyv na rozhodnutia organizátorov. Je potrebné, aby slovenskí úradníci pochopili, že sa to dá aj takto.
Naopak, poľská strana by sa mala viac dozvedieť o špecifikách slovenskej časti. Poľskí Tatranci už šípia, že plány Bohuša Hlavatého z TMR, prezentované v lámanej poľštine, majú rovnaký význam ako oficiálne návštevy slovenských „olympijských“ úradníkov. Treba to však vysvetliť aj Krakovčanom. Ak nejakého spoznáte trebárs na túre, priateľsky ho štipkajte po líčkach a ponúknite naším pivom s horalkami. Nech pocíti, že je ako doma aj v slovenských Tatrách a nech pri hlasovaní myslí aj na ne. 


http://komentare.sme.sk/c/7181184/o-zaciatkoch-a-koncoch-olympijskeho-sialenstva.html?ref=cl


----------



## aquila

dobry clanok, a sokujuco korupcia a pankovia od jebka a trtka 

http://komentare.sme.sk/c/7181184/o-zaciatkoch-a-koncoch-olympijskeho-sialenstva.html


----------



## Qwert

Kto ešte aj po prečítaní tohto podporuje túto kandidatúru, ten je buď majetkovo zainteresovaný v J&T alebo je to úplný idiot (vlastne to sa nevylučuje...). hno:


----------



## eMareq

Ale veď tu nejde o olympiádu. Tu ide o to, aby si prišli na svoje "športoví kamaráti" SMERu. Aj také prezentácie a výlety do sveta čosi stoja.


----------



## Anuris

Krakov stiahol kandidatúru na olympiádu, s ním aj Jasná



> Krakov vycúval z kandidatúry po výsledkoch nedeľňajšieho referenda, v ktorom sa až 69,72 percenta obyvateľov tohto mesta vyjadrilo proti usporiadaniu zimných olympijských hier v regióne.
> 
> Na referende sa podľa údajov Gazety zúčastnilo 35,96 percenta obyvateľov Krakova, kvóta potrebná na jeho platnosť bola 30 percent


Esteze aspon v Polsku ta (priama) demokracia ako tak funguje a v Krakove sa najde dost osvietenych ludi, ktori aj nas usetrili od tohto tunelu...


----------



## Qwert

Víťazstvo zdravého rozumu. J&T zaklapne naprázdno. U nás samozrejme žiadne referendum nehrozilo.


----------



## NuSo

Tak buďme radi, že to za nás vyriešili inteligentnejší poliaci.


----------



## jozefst

V globále nevidím problém v organizácii takéhoto prestížneho svetového podujatia akými sú ZOH na našom území. Možno v ďalekej budúcnosti, alebo vo veľmi ďalekej budúcnosti. Na strane druhej, načo bola o tú kandidatúru vôbec snaha, keď je ohľadom toho toľko kritiky.


----------



## Sukino

Qwert said:


> J&T zaklapne naprázdno.


----------



## MonteChristo

plus ratio quam vis said:


> I'm not trying anything, I'm just writing its name in english. (btw English dictionary doesn't know "ó")



Krakow is also in English. Cracow looks awful.


Anyway- The People have spoken.


----------



## Strummer

The Bidding For The 2022 Olympics Is A Disaster Because Everyone Figured Out That Hosting Is A Total Waste



> Researchers have known for years that hosting large sporting events like the Olympics always costs more than expected and always yields less revenue and useful long-term infrastructure than estimated. Now voters and politicians in countries with democratically elected governments are starting to realize the same thing.
> .
> .
> .
> Bidding on the Olympics has been justified for years by one big economic lie: investing in hosting Olympic Games will lead to long-term economic growth.
> 
> It doesn't.
> .
> .
> .
> Countries, at least democracies, are no longer buying the economic benefit argument. As a result, we could be headed into an era in which only non-democratic governments will want to host the Olympics.


Zda sa ze aspon v tejto oblasti zacal vitazit zdravy rozum.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Riešenia by mohli byť dve:
Buď
1. Organizovať OH tam, kde už infraštruktúra je. Teda by sa striedalo pár krajín, ktoré si to môžu dovoliť. Ale takých nie je veľa.,

alebo (a to sa mi pozdáva oveľa viac)

2. Organizovať súťaže v jednotlivých športoch v rôznych krajinách. Každá športová federácia by si zvolila, kde chce mať v danom olympijskom roku svoje súťaže. Zároveň by nemusela byť olympiáda natlačená do 2, či 3 týždňov, ale kľudne roztiahnutá aj na pol roka. Proste by bol olympijský rok a priebežne by bežali olympijské súťaže. Každý šport v ideálnych podmienkach a v ideálnom období. 
Mnohé športy trpia tým, že daná krajina nemá pre ne vybudované športoviská. 
A v dnešnej dobe globalizácie nie je problém vysielať priame prenosy odkiaľkoľvek kamkoľvek kedykoľvek.
Odpadli by zbytočné investície do infraštruktúry, ubytovania a neviem čoho...

V takom prípade by sme mohli bez problémov v lete organizovať Olympijský vodný slalom a v zime hokej. Mali by sme olympiádu a v podstate by nás to nestálo skoro nič.

:cheers:


----------



## Render System

Celkom rozumny navrh. Len uz by to nebola prestiz jednej krajiny.


----------



## JimmySK

Mierne oftopic ale velmi dobrá reportáž o olympiáde v Sarajeve. Ktovie ako by to skončilo u nás...


----------

